# Boxing/UFC 2018-22



## Piece (Sep 11, 2018)

We don't have a boxing/UFC thread. I don't follow UFC, only boxing, so let others talk about UFC!

I thought the Khan fight showed why he's past it. Against an average Mexican/Canada he looked average. Yes, had some speed but was put on the seat of his pants once, and was saved by the bell the other time. Brook v Khan would be interesting but should have happened a few years ago not now that they both been exposed as second level world fighters. Not sure why he wants to fight Manny...not of interest to this viewer.

GGG v Alvarez coming up this weekend 15 Sept. Alvarez stole a draw last time and then was caught meaning he was suspended for a while. GGG could be over the hill? Looking forward to this and personally want to see GGG win.

Joshua v Povetkin 22 Sept. Another boxer with a questionable history. If AJ boxes properly and at distance, he should win. Dangerous though was Pov will come forward and look for the one punch. Winner of this I can see fighting the winner of Fury - Wilder, if that fight gets made.

Thoughts on this and other bouts coming up?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2018)

Khan looked dreadful. Not sure why anyone would want to pay to watch him fight Pacquiao at this point. I'd watch the Brook fight but wouldn't pay for it.

Looking forward to Fury-Wilder, hope it gets booked.

As for the UFC. We have some crazy exciting fights coming up soon. 

Manuwa vs Santos
El Cucuy vs Pettis
Sugar Sean's return
Oezdemir vs Smith
Poirier vs Diaz
Brunson vs Adesanya
Rockhold vs Weidman

and then the big one Khabib vs Conor - ridiculously excited for the next 2 months of fights. 229 and 230 look insane. Excited to hear the main-event plans for 230 as well. DC kept very quiet when Rogan and Anik were saying they knew something we didn't during the 228 broadcast. DC-Jones 3? DC-Bork?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2018)

What a fight Canelo-GGG was. Easily the best boxing match I've watched for a long time - two incredibly closely matched warriors going at it, was so good. There aren't many fights I want to go back and re-watch straight after it's done, this was one of them. Incredibly hard to score though, those calling a robbery are so wide of the mark when so many of the rounds were swing rounds that could have gone either way. I had it 6-5 GGG with one round (the 4th) a 10-10 but many of those rounds for GGG could have gone the other way, same with the ones scored for Canelo. I'd love to see them go at it again personally, has the makings of an ATG rivalry.


----------



## Piece (Sep 17, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			What a fight Canelo-GGG was. Easily the best boxing match I've watched for a long time - two incredibly closely matched warriors going at it, was so good. There aren't many fights I want to go back and re-watch straight after it's done, this was one of them. Incredibly hard to score though, those calling a robbery are so wide of the mark when so many of the rounds were swing rounds that could have gone either way. I had it 6-5 GGG with one round (the 4th) a 10-10 but many of those rounds for GGG could have gone the other way, same with the ones scored for Canelo. I'd love to see them go at it again personally, has the makings of an ATG rivalry.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seem any of the action, nor have I seen any of the first fight, so I can't offer any opinion!! Happy that this fight was subjective, rather than the first fight scoring farce. If there is a third fight, you can bet it won't be in Vegas!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2018)

Well worth finding and watching if you've got time - drop me a PM if you need a link - unbelievable fight. Didn't watch the first one so can't comment there but the 2nd was unbelievably close!


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2018)

Have to say that was impressive from AJ. Tricky start after being clipped in round 1, I thought he was very patient and such a clinical and accurate finish.


----------



## IainP (Sep 23, 2018)

Hearn is no mug, think he will have AJ v Whyte in April (with rematch clauses as necessary).

No venue announced yet for Wilder v Fury.
Can't see AJ v either before 2nd half of 2019


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 23, 2018)

IainP said:



			Hearn is no mug, think he will have AJ v Whyte in April (with rematch clauses as necessary).

No venue announced yet for Wilder v Fury.
Can't see AJ v either before 2nd half of 2019
		
Click to expand...

Think i read on the BBC site that AJ is booked in to fight at Wembley on 13th April next year


----------



## Midnight (Sep 23, 2018)

I don't know anything about UFC , so can someone who does tell me what the issue is with  Conor and his next opponent please? Only asking as heard Conor on the radio the other day saying he would of killed the bloke if he had the balls to step off the bus.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 23, 2018)

Conor's team-mate and best friend was cornered by Khabib and his crew backstage before the Al Iaquinta fight and Khabib slapped him. Conor heard about it and being the loyal maniac he is, he immediately flew out to New York to retaliate. 

AJ looked alright, had the fight even 3-3 going into the 7th with Povetkin doing particularly well early on. Worry for AJ taking on Wilder, he was getting hit with some shots and you don't want to get hit by a swinging Wilder, he hits like a truck. Another win though - hopefully we'll see him face the winner of Wilder-Fury as his next fight early next year and not Dillian Whyte.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 23, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Conor's team-mate and best friend was cornered by Khabib and his crew backstage before the Al Iaquinta fight and Khabib slapped him. Conor heard about it and being the loyal maniac he is, he immediately flew out to New York to retaliate.

AJ looked alright, had the fight even 3-3 going into the 7th with Povetkin doing particularly well early on. Worry for AJ taking on Wilder, he was getting hit with some shots and you don't want to get hit by a swinging Wilder, he hits like a truck. Another win though - hopefully we'll see him face the winner of Wilder-Fury as his next fight early next year and not Dillian Whyte.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that mate. So ref UFC what's the score with Lesnar? I only know him from WWE so do people from that industry make good fighters in UFC? 

Sorry for the simple questions but as said don't know a lot about UFC


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 23, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Cheers for that mate. So ref UFC what's the score with Lesnar? I only know him from WWE so do people from that industry make good fighters in UFC?

Sorry for the simple questions but as said don't know a lot about UFC
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s not a hard and fast rule for all, depends on the background. Lesnar has an incredibly impressive amateur wrestling background, which is one of the key disciplines in MMA and the base for a number of top MMA fighters. Couple that wrestling with his size and strength and youâ€™ve got a formidable fighter.

Brock has fought in the UFC previously with some success. Won the belt beating HOFâ€™er Randy Couture, beat Frank Mir and got through a tough fight with Shane Carwin. He ran into serious issues with Cain whose striking gave him problems, as did his relentless MMA wrestling. Then Brock had issues with Diverticulitis which ended his MMA career after a brutal loss to Overeem. Heâ€™s over that now and picked up a solid win over Mark Hunt at UFC 200. Heâ€™s supposedly taking on DC for the heavyweight title but has gone quiet on that front recently so not sure if itâ€™s been booked yet!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Cheers for that mate. So ref UFC what's the score with Lesnar? I only know him from WWE so do people from that industry make good fighters in UFC?

Sorry for the simple questions but as said don't know a lot about UFC
		
Click to expand...

Lesnar was a bit of a freak show and not the greatest fighter IMO. Yeah he won the title but his one trick seemed to be bulldozing someone over, then sitting on top of them for 5 minutes while trying to bash their head in (Google "ground and pound"). Cain Velasquez proved he didn't like getting hit which doesn't really help in this sport 
Wasn't there some doping violation as well? I'm not sure, I lost interest not long after Lesnar as UFC seems to have tried to turn itself into WWE with violence.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2018)

Was impressed with Joshua last night , his oppo clearly had quick hands and was capable of throwing good punches which Joshua seemed to soak up , but he stayed calm and just kept picking him off and then  finished with pure quality. It was a nice professional win and another win under his belt. I was also impressed at the mutual respect the both had for each other during the fight and after when Joshua went into the guys locker room to chat to him - Joshua is a breath of fresh air compared to the dribble you see and hear from Fury and others.


----------



## Piece (Sep 23, 2018)

On the undercard of the AJ show, there was one of the worse bouts Iâ€™ve ever seen, the British cruiserweight fight between Okolie and Askins. Words cannot describe how poor it was.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 23, 2018)

Piece said:



			On the undercard of the AJ show, there was one of the worse bouts Iâ€™ve ever seen, the British cruiserweight fight between Okolie and Askins. Words cannot describe how poor it was.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest - did you watch CM Punk vs Mike Jackson? That is far and away the worst professional fight I have ever seen, it was embarrassing that it was on the main card of a UFC PPV.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2018)

Great performance by Joshua last night and showed he could take a decent punch and boxed to a plan to inflict a first stoppage on his opponent. Joshua v Wilder is the one most people want (as does Joshua) so why can't they get it on.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 3, 2018)

This week is the big one. The biggest fight of the year - Conor vs Khabib. So excited for it, there's nothing better than fight week for a McGregor fight. I'm really torn as to how it's going to go, Khabib's grappling is so damn strong and he's ragdolled everyone he's been in there with other than Gleison Tibau who he struggled to keep down but still won the fight unanimously - although both commentators strongly disagreed with the decision at the time. He's also been cracked by Michael Johnson and wobbled so there are openings, just not many of them. Conor hits differently to Johnson though, and he moves a lot differently to Barboza. He's not going to move backwards in a straight line and allow Khabib to close him down, Khabib's going to be getting hit with shots on the way in, and Conor's kicks will play a huge part in this fight. The sharp teep kick to the body will be a huge weapon for Conor, allowing him to keep Khabib at distance. It really could go either way but I'm hoping my guy McGregor can get it done again and take back what's his.

Rest of the card is stacked as well. I think Ferguson-Pettis is going to be special. Ferguson has been a different animal in the gym since his injury. Has stopped drinking, and has a whole new outlook on training so I'm expecting a superb performance from him. He has a tough fight on his hands though - Pettis looked like 2013 Pettis again in the fight with Chiesa, absolutely mauled him. 

Also - have really enjoyed the Fury-Wilder press conferences this week. They've been hilarious, Fury on top form. Excited for that fight!


----------



## Piece (Oct 3, 2018)

Piece said:



			I haven't seem any of the action, nor have I seen any of the first fight, so I can't offer any opinion!! Happy that this fight was subjective, rather than the first fight scoring farce. If there is a third fight, you can bet it won't be in Vegas!
		
Click to expand...

Had some free time just now, so searched YouTube for the GGG v Canelo fights. Watched them both back to back and without sound. I had GGG winning the first by 2 rounds as Canelo didn't do enough when he was on his bike. Fight was closer that I thought it was going to be. The second was supposed to be closer and split, but I thought GGG won by 3 rounds. Canelo didn't run so much and had his head pinned back a few times. Can't make a case for Canelo, imho, for either fight. Interestingly, Canelo looked far more cut in the first, seemingly showing the fruits of his drug misdemeanour!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh dear - seems UFC has played right into the hands of the stereotyping 

Shocking scenes after the fight - fighters going into the crowd to attack people , a fighter getting attacked by a trainer. The sport is shocking and this just adds to it


----------



## Wolf (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh dear - seems UFC has played right into the hands of the stereotyping

Shocking scenes after the fight - fighters going into the crowd to attack people , a fighter getting attacked by a trainer. The sport is shocking and this just adds to it
		
Click to expand...

Could say boxing for a the same when incidents have occurred after fights.

Yes UFC is a more brutal so less gentlemanly sport but things can happen. It's not the sports fault Khabib went loco and attacked McGregor corner staff or that Khabib coached the  went for Connor. It's the fault of the individuals and subsequently need banning from the sport


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh dear - seems UFC has played right into the hands of the stereotyping

Shocking scenes after the fight - fighters going into the crowd to attack people , a fighter getting attacked by a trainer. The sport is shocking and this just adds to it
		
Click to expand...

Don't talk about things you know nothing about. The sport is not shocking, you know nothing about it.

Khabib is a scumbag. Overshadowed an incredible performance and a huge win with an act of thuggery and idiocy. Such a shame to end an incredible event like that. Conor attacked in the cage by one of Khabib's team-mates, Khabib jumping over the cage to attack Dillon Danis, terrible terrible scenes. 

As for the fight, fair play to Khabib. No-one grapples like he does in MMA, once he had Conor down he did such a good job wrapping the legs up and dropping bombs on him. Thought it was over in the 2nd but Conor weathered the storm and actually came back strong to win the 3rd. Was a great fight and fair play to Khabib, dude's a stud. Would love to see him in there with El Cucuy.


----------



## Simbo (Oct 7, 2018)

While I donâ€™t condone what Khabib done this kind of thing has been coming for a while. The fight â€œpromotionsâ€ have been pushed to the absolute limit for a long time with all the crap that goes on before the fight and now itâ€™s exploded. These guys that do UFC are hairtrigger guys, violent men, you donâ€™t get into ufc because your a shrinking violet. You go about trash talking and personally insulting them and sooner or later theyâ€™re going to snap. It happened last night.
As for McGregor being attacked by another trainer, he should also be held accountable for his contribution to the riot! When Khabib jumped into the crowd McGregor jumped up onto the ring and tried to punch a guy, who then responded. Long before he was the trainer and the other 2 guys were involved.
McGregor was nowhere in that fight, other guy was stronger fitter and more hungry. Right from the off McGregor looked a bit lost I thought, kept looking to his corner for advice, looked pretty unfit IMO.  Only good thing I can say about McGregor is he is a tough tough cookie, huge heart! But  Iâ€™m surprised the fight went on as long as it did.
McGregor has won most of his fights with his mouth, before theyâ€™ve even fought. That aura has now gone and Iâ€™d expect him to either fight a complete bum next if he even bother to.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2018)

Khabib should be stripped, banned and not paid.  His team members who attacked McGregor should be banned and prosecuted.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

ger147 said:



			Khabib should be stripped, banned and not paid.  His team members who attacked McGregor should be banned and prosecuted.
		
Click to expand...

And what of McGregor?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't talk about things you know nothing about. The sport is not shocking, you know nothing about it.

Khabib is a scumbag. Overshadowed an incredible performance and a huge win with an act of thuggery and idiocy. Such a shame to end an incredible event like that. Conor attacked in the cage by one of Khabib's team-mates, Khabib jumping over the cage to attack Dillon Danis, terrible terrible scenes.

As for the fight, fair play to Khabib. No-one grapples like he does in MMA, once he had Conor down he did such a good job wrapping the legs up and dropping bombs on him. Thought it was over in the 2nd but Conor weathered the storm and actually came back strong to win the 3rd. Was a great fight and fair play to Khabib, dude's a stud. Would love to see him in there with El Cucuy.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me but since when were you given the authority and right to tell people what they can and canâ€™t say and what subject they are allowed to talk about. Until that point I would suggest you wind your neck in and allow people their own opinion

And yes I believe the sport is shocking and disgraceful- the actions of some of their biggest stars are disgraceful and should result in them banned for life - would be happier to see the sport banned , it does nothing but encourage violence as can be seen with the scenes before the fight , during and after including the fighters themselves

As for McGregor who you appear to absolve blame

McGregor;
- Jumped fence and went after Aldo.
- Threw bottles at Diaz.
- Jumped fence at friends fight, interrupting an injured opponent from receiving medical attention, attacks referee.
- Attacks a bus with his whole team, nearly blinds someone. (keeps two belts that technically he doesn't really hold and has never defended)

Some of the stuff he says is shocking , aiming kicks at his opponent during the weigh in. People have already died doing the sport and the way they act before the fights it wonâ€™t be long until people are murdered

Even the guy running the sport is embarrassed by it all

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/mixed-martial-arts/45775609


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			And what of McGregor?
		
Click to expand...

What about him?


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

ger147 said:



			What about him?
		
Click to expand...

Should he not be held accountable for anything before & after the fight?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2018)

If youâ€™re so against it then donâ€™t watch it,donâ€™t get into â€œdebatesâ€ about it. Give yourself the night off from being an argumentative tit ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Should he not be held accountable for anything before & after the fight?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see him attack anyone after the fight last night or any of his team jump into the cage and attack his opponent.

I believe he has already been held to account for his behaviour outside the hotel in NY.

I'm no huge fan of McGregor btw, I just think Nurmagomedov and his team's behaviour last night was disgusting and should be punished as severely as possible.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2018)

Dana White loves it all.
People all over the world are talking about it. 

Khabib never really looked troubled. 
Good fighter but a bit dull imo.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Dana White loves it all.
People all over the world are talking about it.

Khabib never really looked troubled.
Good fighter but a bit dull imo.
		
Click to expand...

Not my kind of fighter or fight tbh but he deffo gave McGregor a severe doing.


----------



## Simbo (Oct 7, 2018)

ger147 said:



			I didn't see him attack anyone after the fight last night or any of his team jump into the cage and attack his opponent.

I believe he has already been held to account for his behaviour outside the hotel in NY.

I'm no huge fan of McGregor btw, I just think Nurmagomedov and his team's behaviour last night was disgusting and should be punished as severely as possible.
		
Click to expand...

McGregor started the brawl inside the ring by trying to punch an opposing team member while sitting astride the cage. And the guy retaliated.  Maybe if he hadnâ€™t donâ€™t that there wouldnâ€™t have been a melee in the ring aswell as out of it.


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2018)

Simbo said:



			McGregor started the brawl inside the ring by trying to punch an opposing team member while sitting astride the cage. And the guy retaliated.  Maybe if he hadnâ€™t donâ€™t that there wouldnâ€™t have been a melee in the ring aswell as out of it.
		
Click to expand...

McGregor didn't start the melee inside or outside the cage...

Dana White revealed: "I saw one of Conor's guys yelling at Khabib, Khabib ran and jumped over the octagon, went after him. Two of Khabib's guys got into the octagon, one guy hit Conor with some shots from behind, and that's it. The way that works is Conor is one of the guys who was attacked. Conor refused to press charges. There were three guys from Khabib's team arrested, and they were released because Conor didn't want to press charges."


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

ger147 said:



			McGregor didn't start the melee inside or outside the cage...

Dana White revealed: "I saw one of Conor's guys yelling at Khabib, Khabib ran and jumped over the octagon, went after him. Two of Khabib's guys got into the octagon, one guy hit Conor with some shots from behind, and that's it. The way that works is Conor is one of the guys who was attacked. Conor refused to press charges. There were three guys from Khabib's team arrested, and they were released because Conor didn't want to press charges."
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re wrong in part. 

Firstly, 2 of Khabib team didnâ€™t enter the octagon, only 1 did, the other one was already in it after the fight was won, he started to climb over the cage to follow Khabib who had already jumped out, whether that was to stop him or support him weâ€™ll never know, but, when he was on top of the fence Conor threw a punch at him and threw a bottle into the crowd where Khabib was, that person then abandoned his attempt to leave the cage and went for Conor in retaliation. Whilst he was being held back, 1 of Khabib team jumped into the cage and attacked Conor, when he was held back the first one got free and went at Conor again. 

Connor  is not innocent in all of this. 

If this pic loads, the person on the fence is Connor before either the first of Khabib team attempts to leave the cage to which Connor throws a punch at, and the other who jumps into the cage.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excuse me but since when were you given the authority and right to tell people what they can and canâ€™t say and what subject they are allowed to talk about. Until that point I would suggest you wind your neck in and allow people their own opinion

And yes I believe the sport is shocking and disgraceful- the actions of some of their biggest stars are disgraceful and should result in them banned for life - would be happier to see the sport banned , it does nothing but encourage violence as can be seen with the scenes before the fight , during and after including the fighters themselves

As for McGregor who you appear to absolve blame

McGregor;
- Jumped fence and went after Aldo.
- Threw bottles at Diaz.
- Jumped fence at friends fight, interrupting an injured opponent from receiving medical attention, attacks referee.
- Attacks a bus with his whole team, nearly blinds someone. (keeps two belts that technically he doesn't really hold and has never defended)

Some of the stuff he says is shocking , aiming kicks at his opponent during the weigh in. People have already died doing the sport and the way they act before the fights it wonâ€™t be long until people are murdered

Even the guy running the sport is embarrassed by it all

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/mixed-martial-arts/45775609

Click to expand...

You've spouted your opinion about MMA before, but as with a number of other topics you continue to post the same stuff over and over again. If you don't like something, why are you so interested? and why do you keep posting about it? You should be the one winding your neck in, sick to death of reading your opinions over and over again on this forum, as are a lot of people. You're so full of yourself it's unbelievable. This forum would be a much more pleasant place to visit if you wound your neck in permanently.

Absolve blame? I hardly mentioned the incident. Conor is on film attempting to attack one of Khabib's team just after Khabib jumps over, he's not innocent in this, but he did nothing compared to Khabib and his team.

Haha, bringing up the Aldo incident, you're hilarious. That was an intimidation tactic, not a single strike was thrown towards Aldo, he shouted at him. Not even remotely comparable, did nothing wrong there. The rest fair enough, but he was punished for those things, he's definitely no angel. Where have I claimed otherwise?

He talks trash. It's combat sports, it happens ALL THE TIME. It is a part of hyping fights, it happens across the board, what's wrong with it?
People throw strikes and push eachother at weigh-ins all the time - they're getting in eachothers faces the night before they're due to fight, it's going to happen.

A few people have died yes, but not that many and certainly not as many as have died in Boxing. MMA is far safer despite what you may think. We've had this discussion before.

Dana White is embarrassed by it, he should be, last night was a disgrace.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Youâ€™re wrong in part.

Firstly, 2 of Khabib team didnâ€™t enter the octagon, only 1 did, the other one was already in it after the fight was won, he started to climb over the cage to follow Khabib who had already jumped out, whether that was to stop him or support him weâ€™ll never know, but, when he was on top of the fence Conor threw a punch at him and threw a bottle into the crowd where Khabib was, that person then abandoned his attempt to leave the cage and went for Conor in retaliation. Whilst he was being held back, 1 of Khabib team jumped into the cage and attacked Conor, when he was held back the first one got free and went at Conor again.

Connor  is not innocent in all of this.

If this pic loads, the person on the fence is Connor before either the first of Khabib team attempts to leave the cage to which Connor throws a punch at, and the other who jumps into the cage.
		
Click to expand...

Two of Khabib's team did enter the octagon. Watch the footage again, Conor gets attacked from the front and then from behind by the dude that climbs the cage behind him. Not sure where the other guy came from, may have already been in the octagon as part of Khabib's crew but Conor was definitely attacked by two guys.

But yeah, Conor went for one of Khabib's team too, just after Khabib leaped the cage. He's not innocent in this incident either, which is probably why he didn't press charges. An ugly incident from all involved, not seen anything like this in MMA since Mayhem interrupted Jake Shields causing a brawl in Strikeforce. Not good to see, especially given the number of new fans to the sport given the promotion for this one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



*You've spouted your opinion about MMA before, but as with a number of other topics you continue to post the same stuff over and over again. If you don't like something, why are you so interested? and why do you keep posting about it? You should be the one winding your neck in, sick to death of reading your opinions over and over again on this forum, as are a lot of people. You're so full of yourself it's unbelievable. This forum would be a much more pleasant place to visit if you wound your neck in permanently.*

Absolve blame? I hardly mentioned the incident. Conor is on film attempting to attack one of Khabib's team just after Khabib jumps over, he's not innocent in this, but he did nothing compared to Khabib and his team.

Haha, bringing up the Aldo incident, you're hilarious. That was an intimidation tactic, not a single strike was thrown towards Aldo, he shouted at him. Not even remotely comparable, did nothing wrong there. The rest fair enough, but he was punished for those things, he's definitely no angel. Where have I claimed otherwise?

He talks trash. It's combat sports, it happens ALL THE TIME. It is a part of hyping fights, it happens across the board, what's wrong with it?
People throw strikes and push eachother at weigh-ins all the time - they're getting in eachothers faces the night before they're due to fight, it's going to happen.

A few people have died yes, but not that many and certainly not as many as have died in Boxing. MMA is far safer despite what you may think. We've had this discussion before.

Dana White is embarrassed by it, he should be, last night was a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

I made a post on this thread after seeing the disgrace events of this morning - you took that as some sort of attack and decided to have a go at me - if you donâ€™t like what i post then just ignore it, just scroll past. You appear to have anger issues - I guess thatâ€™s why you like a sport where they choke each other and is nothing but violence


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I made a post on this thread after seeing the disgrace events of this morning - you took that as some sort of attack and decided to have a go at me - if you donâ€™t like what i post then just ignore it, just scroll past. You appear to have anger issues - I guess thatâ€™s why you like a sport where they choke each other and is nothing but violence
		
Click to expand...

You didn't just make a post about the event though did you. You couldn't help yourself but to take a dig at the sport, again. As you have done in the past and seem to whenever MMA comes up on the forum. I don't have anger issues, I just take issue with you when you spout rubbish.


----------



## Simbo (Oct 7, 2018)

ger147 said:



			McGregor didn't start the melee inside or outside the cage...

Dana White revealed: "I saw one of Conor's guys yelling at Khabib, Khabib ran and jumped over the octagon, went after him. Two of Khabib's guys got into the octagon, one guy hit Conor with some shots from behind, and that's it. The way that works is Conor is one of the guys who was attacked. Conor refused to press charges. There were three guys from Khabib's team arrested, and they were released because Conor didn't want to press charges."
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, thereâ€™s plenty footage from fans phones showing quite clearly McGregor swinging a punch at someone, long before the 2 corner guys had a go at him never mind the guy in the red top that climbed the cage and smacked him.
While I donâ€™t agree with They done McGregor is far from the innocent victim here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			You didn't just make a post about the event though did you. You couldn't help yourself but to take a dig at the sport, again. As you have done in the past and seem to whenever MMA comes up on the forum. I don't have anger issues, I just take issue with you when you spout rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

So what if I said the sport is shocking - that doesnâ€™t mean you are required to take it as some sort of personal offence - I think the sport is a disgrace both before each event and during it - last night enhances that opinion with the actions of the fighters , their camps and the fans watching


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Two of Khabib's team did enter the octagon. Watch the footage again, Conor gets attacked from the front and then from behind by the dude that climbs the cage behind him. Not sure where the other guy came from, may have already been in the octagon as part of Khabib's crew but Conor was definitely attacked by two guys.

But yeah, Conor went for one of Khabib's team too, just after Khabib leaped the cage. He's not innocent in this incident either, which is probably why he didn't press charges. An ugly incident from all involved, not seen anything like this in MMA since Mayhem interrupted Jake Shields causing a brawl in Strikeforce. Not good to see, especially given the number of new fans to the sport given the promotion for this one.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™ve said if you reread my post, the first guy was already in the Octagon, he entered with the officials once it was won, when Khabib jumped he ran across the floor and jumped up on the fence to follow him, it was then that Connor threw a punch at him and threw a bottle into the crowd, that guy then attacked Connor in retaliation! 

When they were parted the other guy, wearing a similar shirt jumped in and attacked Connor, possibly because heâ€™d seen his team mate attacked by Conner.  When he was separated, the first guy got free and attacked Connor again. 

All of that stemmed from Connor throwing a first punch and bottle into the crowd whilst on top of the cage fence, some of the short videos doing the rounds donâ€™t show the fracas leading up to Connor being attacked or Connor on the top of the fence as well, so it looks at face value heâ€™s just been attacked without provocation, but thatâ€™s 100% not the case!


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			Thatâ€™s what Iâ€™ve said if you reread my post, the first guy was already in the Octagon, he entered with the officials once it was won, when Khabib jumped he ran across the floor and jumped up on the fence to follow him, it was then that Connor threw a punch at him and threw a bottle into the crowd, that guy then attacked Connor in retaliation!

When they were parted the other guy, wearing a similar shirt jumped in and attacked Connor, possibly because heâ€™d seen his team mate attacked by Conner.  When he was separated, the first guy got free and attacked Connor again.

All of that stemmed from Connor throwing a first punch and bottle into the crowd whilst on top of the cage fence, some of the short videos doing the rounds donâ€™t show the fracas leading up to Connor being attacked or Connor on the top of the fence as well, so it looks at face value heâ€™s just been attacked without provocation, but thatâ€™s 100% not the case!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, pretty sure that's a different guy. Conor ran across to attack the guy that jumped onto cage to follow Khabib. It was after he returned to the otherside of the cage that he got attacked by someone else in front of him and then by the guy that jumped in behind him. Three of Khabib's team were arrested -the two that sucker punched Conor in the cage and then one other - not sure who, possibly the other guy that Conor tried to engage. Watch it here - two dudes jump the cage and attack Conor:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048951932637786116
I don't think it stemmed from Conor personally - Khabib was already flying through the air trying to kick Dillon Danis's teeth out as Conor engaged Khabib's cornerman. It was started by Khabib deciding to jump the cage and attack Conor's corner, well, Dillon Danis.


----------



## Simbo (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			You've spouted your opinion about MMA before, but as with a number of other topics you continue to post the same stuff over and over again. If you don't like something, why are you so interested? and why do you keep posting about it? You should be the one winding your neck in, sick to death of reading your opinions over and over again on this forum, as are a lot of people. You're so full of yourself it's unbelievable. This forum would be a much more pleasant place to visit if you wound your neck in permanently.

Absolve blame? I hardly mentioned the incident. Conor is on film attempting to attack one of Khabib's team just after Khabib jumps over, he's not innocent in this, but he did nothing compared to Khabib and his team.

Haha, bringing up the Aldo incident, you're hilarious. That was an intimidation tactic, not a single strike was thrown towards Aldo, he shouted at him. Not even remotely comparable, did nothing wrong there. The rest fair enough, but he was punished for those things, he's definitely no angel. Where have I claimed otherwise?

*He talks trash. It's combat sports, it happens ALL THE TIME. It is a part of hyping fights, it happens across the board, what's wrong with it?
People throw strikes and push eachother at weigh-ins all the time - they're getting in eachothers faces the night before they're due to fight, it's going to happen.*

A few people have died yes, but not that many and certainly not as many as have died in Boxing. MMA is far safer despite what you may think. We've had this discussion before.

Dana White is embarrassed by it, he should be, last night was a disgrace.
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s wrong with it is sooner or later it was going to lead to this, you canâ€™t just expect to badmouth guys like they all do without at some point a violent guy loses his rag and does this. Like I said before the fight â€œpromotionsâ€ of all the bad mouthing and pushing and shoving is just escalating. Fighting at weigh ins, press conferences and Things like this are just the next step on the ladder.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Whatâ€™s wrong with it is sooner or later it was going to lead to this, you canâ€™t just expect to badmouth guys like they all do without at some point a violent guy loses his rag and does this. Like I said before the fight â€œpromotionsâ€ of all the bad mouthing and pushing and shoving is just escalating. Fighting at weigh ins, press conferences and Things like this are just the next step on the ladder.
		
Click to expand...

Muhammad Ali was talking smack leading up to fights in the 60s and 70s. This has been going on for decades in combat sports. It's a part of combat sports and it will remain a part of combat sports. One sour incident, an incident of which we rarely see in combat sports, is not going to change that. Verbal and mental warfare is and should forever be a part of combat sports.

Also, it's not the smack talk that has caused all this. It stems from the team rivalry that was initially caused when Khabib cornered one of Conor's team-mates backstage at an event with a big group of his friends and slapped him, that then escalated when Conor and his group of thugs did what they did to the UFC coach. But before Khabib did what he did, there was no smacktalk between them. This is thug/gang/team-mate rivalry caused by disrespectful and violent acts, not by Conor telling the world about how Khabib's manager is a terrorist rat _(which isn't smack talk btw, it's truth, Ali Abdelaziz is a scumbag that should not be allowed in the US, let alone given a license to manage athletes)_, that adds to the fuel sure, but smack talk is not the catalyst nor the problem here.


----------



## Simbo (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Nope, pretty sure that's a different guy. Conor ran across to attack the guy that jumped onto cage to follow Khabib. It was after he returned to the otherside of the cage that he got attacked by someone else in front of him and then by the guy that jumped in behind him. Three of Khabib's team were arrested -the two that sucker punched Conor in the cage and then one other - not sure who, possibly the other guy that Conor tried to engage. Watch it here - two dudes jump the cage and attack Conor:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048951932637786116
I don't think it stemmed from Conor personally - Khabib was already flying through the air trying to kick Dillon Danis's teeth out as Conor engaged Khabib's cornerman. It was started by Khabib deciding to jump the cage and attack Conor's corner, well, Dillon Danis.
		
Click to expand...

How can he be running across to attack a guy that was on the cage when there was nobody there??
That video quite clearly shows McGregor up  on the cage first then the other guy jumps up on it beside him and McGregor takes a pot shot at him to which the guy retaliates.


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Muhammad Ali was talking smack leading up to fights in the 60s and 70s. This has been going on for decades in combat sports. It's a part of combat sports and it will remain a part of combat sports. One sour incident, an incident of which we rarely see in combat sports, is not going to change that. *Verbal and mental warfare is and should forever be a part of combat sports.*

Also, it's not the smack talk that has caused all this. It stems from the team rivalry that was initially caused when Khabib cornered one of Conor's team-mates backstage at an event with a big group of his friends and slapped him, that then escalated when Conor and his group of thugs did what they did to the UFC coach. But before Khabib did what he did, there was no smacktalk between them. This is thug/gang/team-mate rivalry caused by disrespectful and violent acts, not by Conor telling the world about how Khabib's manager is a terrorist rat _(which isn't smack talk btw, it's truth, Ali Abdelaziz is a scumbag that should not be allowed in the US, let alone given a license to manage athletes)_, that adds to the fuel sure, but smack talk is not the catalyst nor the problem here.
		
Click to expand...

Why?

Im a massive fight fan but have never seen the need for this apart from in promoting and selling a fight to idiots who lap up the rivalry angle. 

These are supposedly top flight athletes, do they really need the charades in the build up?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Simbo said:



			How can he be running across to attack a guy that was on the cage when there was nobody there??
That video quite clearly shows McGregor up  on the cage first then the other guy jumps up on it beside him and McGregor takes a pot shot at him to which the guy retaliates.
		
Click to expand...

Yep fair - missed that. Conor jumps up first to run after Khabib, who is already mid-attacking his team. Even so, point remains, Conor was attacked by two guys in the cage, and this was started by Khabib.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Simbo said:



			How can he be running across to attack a guy that was on the cage when there was nobody there??
That video quite clearly shows McGregor up  on the cage first then the other guy jumps up on it beside him and McGregor takes a pot shot at him to which the guy retaliates.
		
Click to expand...

Which is what I have watched on a different and closer video and stated before. 

Connor jumps up on his own, the corner man with towel in-hand jumps up to go over to his man and Connor throws a punch at him, most of what happens in the cage after that is because of that exchange because the guy who jumps in (not in red) is wearing the same t-shirt as the corner man with the towel.  Thatâ€™s 2 of the team plus the guy in the red, whoever he is god knows!


----------



## Simbo (Oct 7, 2018)

Another point, as bad as it sounds is, where is McGregors cornermen/team. They shouldâ€™ve been in their defending him while everyone and their granny was taking potshots at him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

One thing here is for sure, none of it would have happened if Khabib hadn't jumped the cage to attack Conor's team. Conor's not innocent in this matter, but he got involved in order to defend his team from an attack from Khabib. If Khabib had taken his victory like a true champion, he'd have been celebrated today, as he should have been as a 27-0 undisputed champion, instead he's a disgraced thug that may never get licensed to fight in the US again, or if he does it will be after a lengthy suspension. That is a great shame for him and for MMA. A fight with Tony Ferguson in 3/4 months would have been epic.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Another point, as bad as it sounds is, where is McGregors cornermen/team. They shouldâ€™ve been in their defending him while everyone and their granny was taking potshots at him.
		
Click to expand...

Where were they? They were on their way to the cage when they got attacked by Khabib and then swamped by security and police.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Muhammad Ali was talking smack leading up to fights in the 60s and 70s. This has been going on for decades in combat sports. It's a part of combat sports and it will remain a part of combat sports. One sour incident, an incident of which we rarely see in combat sports, is not going to change that. Verbal and mental warfare is and should forever be a part of combat sports.

Also, it's not the smack talk that has caused all this. It stems from the team rivalry that was initially caused when Khabib cornered one of Conor's team-mates backstage at an event with a big group of his friends and slapped him, that then escalated when Conor and his group of thugs did what they did to the UFC coach. But before Khabib did what he did, there was no smacktalk between them. This is thug/gang/team-mate rivalry caused by disrespectful and violent acts, not by Conor telling the world about how Khabib's manager is a terrorist rat _(which isn't smack talk btw, it's truth, Ali Abdelaziz is a scumbag that should not be allowed in the US, let alone given a license to manage athletes)_, that adds to the fuel sure, but smack talk is not the catalyst nor the problem here.
		
Click to expand...

Alis name should never be mentioned in the same breath as people like McGregor 

Ali never resorted to levels like this 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....custody-khabib-chiesa-artem-a8291236.html?amp

He should be kicked out of the sport - along with Khabib


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			One thing here is for sure, none of it would have happened if Khabib hadn't jumped the cage to attack Conor's team. Conor's not innocent in this matter, but he got involved in order to defend his team from an attack from Khabib. If Khabib had taken his victory like a true champion, he'd have been celebrated today, as he should have been as a 27-0 undisputed champion, instead he's a disgraced thug that may never get licensed to fight in the US again, or if he does it will be after a lengthy suspension. That is a great shame for him and for MMA. A fight with Tony Ferguson in 3/4 months would have been epic.
		
Click to expand...

Or  St Pierre? 
Who do reckon gives Khabib the best fight?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Alis name should never be mentioned in the same breath as people like McGregor

Ali never resorted to levels like this

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/sport/general/mma/conor-mcgregor-arrest-bus-attack-mugshot-ufc-news-truck-custody-khabib-chiesa-artem-a8291236.html?amp

He should be kicked out of the sport - along with Khabib
		
Click to expand...

Well thatâ€™s not going to happen so wind your neck in Phillip ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Havenâ€™t you got someone that you can talk hockey with?


----------



## Simbo (Oct 7, 2018)

So iv Just had my ass kicked,after the fight  3 different guys have had several attempts each at attaching me and not one of my team have managed to get into the ring to try and defend me. Poor show IMO.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			One thing here is for sure, none of it would have happened if Khabib hadn't jumped the cage to attack Conor's team. Conor's not innocent in this matter, but he got involved in order to defend his team from an attack from Khabib. If Khabib had taken his victory like a true champion, he'd have been celebrated today, as he should have been as a 27-0 undisputed champion, instead he's a disgraced thug that may never get licensed to fight in the US again, or if he does it will be after a lengthy suspension. That is a great shame for him and for MMA. A fight with Tony Ferguson in 3/4 months would have been epic.
		
Click to expand...

I think it came to a quicker end than Khabib wanted, or needed. 

Connor had shot his mouth off so much with very personal insults which were beyond acceptable plus you had the attack on the coach, thus I think Khabib needed a few more rounds to get all that anger out of him and bestow it upon Connor, but because it came to a swift end, Khabib was still pumped and couldnâ€™t control the rage he still had in him, thus his leap to attack Connors team who were all complicit in the personal and physical attacks prior to the actual fight.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 7, 2018)

G


Pin-seeker said:



			Well thatâ€™s not going to happen so wind your neck in Phillip ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Havenâ€™t you got someone that you can talk hockey with?
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest mate - it's boring! If Phil winds you up so much just ignore him! Easily done.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Alis name should never be mentioned in the same breath as people like McGregor

Ali never resorted to levels like this

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/sport/general/mma/conor-mcgregor-arrest-bus-attack-mugshot-ufc-news-truck-custody-khabib-chiesa-artem-a8291236.html?amp

Click to expand...

Muhammad Ali was no saint either. Joe Frazier shot a gun (filled with blanks) at Muhammad Ali's head at a Vegas Casino because he was sick to death of Ali's self-proclaimed "harassment campaign" where he'd been following Frazier around with a megaphone shouting obscenities at him. Fight build-up hasn't changed that much. You know who else would disagree with you? Ali's daughter Rasheeda. She was incredibly complimentary towards Conor in the build-up to the Mayweather fight saying they were very similar - saying "their personality, their charm and their wit were very similar". So Ali's family even mention them in the same breath. Conor was actually asked about Ali's daughters comments this week in the build up and replied with this:




			"I always appreciate the comparison. I'm quick to say I am not anywhere close to Muhammad Ali," he said (h/t Simon Samano of MMAjunkie). "That was a special man."
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wilson (Oct 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excuse me but since when were you given the authority and right to tell people what they can and canâ€™t say and what subject they are allowed to talk about. Until that point I would suggest you wind your neck in and allow people their own opinion

And yes I believe the sport is shocking and disgraceful- the actions of some of their biggest stars are disgraceful and should result in them banned for life - would be happier to see the sport banned , it does nothing but encourage violence as can be seen with the scenes before the fight , during and after including the fighters themselves

As for McGregor who you appear to absolve blame

McGregor;
- Jumped fence and went after Aldo.
- Threw bottles at Diaz.
- Jumped fence at friends fight, interrupting an injured opponent from receiving medical attention, attacks referee.
- Attacks a bus with his whole team, nearly blinds someone. (keeps two belts that technically he doesn't really hold and has never defended)

Some of the stuff he says is shocking , aiming kicks at his opponent during the weigh in. People have already died doing the sport and the way they act before the fights it wonâ€™t be long until people are murdered

Even the guy running the sport is embarrassed by it all

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/mixed-martial-arts/45775609

Click to expand...

Massively over the top as usual, someone is going to get murdered during a UFC fight ðŸ˜‚ Do you feel the same about boxing? 

The scenes at the end were disgraceful, and it will be interesting to see what UFC hands down in terms of bans etc. Especially as theyâ€™ll have one eye on a rematch and maximising revenue.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048830842196226048
This is another good angle of the incident, shows the timeline of events clearly:

Khabib jumps the cage
Jumps feet first at and scraps with Dillon Danis
Conor jumps on the cage and throws a water bottle towards Khabib
Conor then throws a punch at one of Khabib's corner men and climbs down
A dude in black shirt then jumps the cage behind Conor and proceeds to attack Conor from the front
Guy in red follows and attacks Conor from behind sucker-punching him


----------



## Simbo (Oct 7, 2018)

Who is the dude in the red shirt? 

What were the pay packets for this? Iv seen only McGregor has been paid, is that right ?


----------



## ger147 (Oct 7, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Who is the dude in the red shirt?

What were the pay packets for this? Iv seen only McGregor has been paid, is that right ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the figures but the last I saw online, McGregor has been paid but Khalib's money has been witheld pending an investigation by the Nevada State Athletic Commission.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Figures won't be released for a couple of weeks. McGregor will also receive an undisclosed amount of the PPV revenue and under-the-table payment from the UFC. I'd expect he will walk away with upwards of $30m for last night, which, for an MMA fighter is a remarkable sum given where we were as a sport 5 years ago.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or  St Pierre?
Who do reckon gives Khabib the best fight?
		
Click to expand...

GSP would be awesome, man I'd love to see that. Reckon they're both tough fights for Khabib - GSP probably the more difficult style match-up of the two. GSP looked spectacular against Bisping.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2018)

PieMan said:



			G


Give it a rest mate - it's boring! If Phil winds you up so much just ignore him! Easily done.
		
Click to expand...

Put me on ignore ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## fundy (Oct 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			GSP would be awesome, man I'd love to see that. Reckon they're both tough fights for Khabib - GSP probably the more difficult style match-up of the two. GSP looked spectacular against Bisping.
		
Click to expand...

really? Khabib would destroy GSP of nowadays for me (maybe not 5 years agos model). Ferguson def be a better fight for me (albeit could look similar to last nights)


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			really? Khabib would destroy GSP of nowadays for me (maybe not 5 years agos model). Ferguson def be a better fight for me (albeit could look similar to last nights)
		
Click to expand...

GSP pieced everything together beautifully against Bisping, that was so one-sided. I think stylistically he matches up great with Khabib. He's rangy, has a brilliant jab, sound defence, and most importantly is a part of the Danaher Death Squad so will be aware of how to combat Khabib's leg-control on the ground (which is a vital tool in his arsenal) and I think will be able to out-grapple Khabib. Georges is training with absolute killers like Gordon Ryan and Garry Tonon on a regular basis under the tutelage of Danaher, those guys are better grapplers than Khabib - especially Ryan who's possibly the most exciting Jiu Jitsu practitioner in the world right now - and Georges is able to hang with those guys, Khabib wouldn't have anything that GSP hasn't seen before. I think it'd be an awesome fight.

I think Ferguson matches well with Khabib as well though, and I think Kevin Lee could be a contender eventually as well, that guy is a stud. He beat up Barboza worse than even Khabib did, that was brutal. Only problem for Lee is the weight - such a shame 165 hasn't been brought in yet, that could be Kevin Lee's division. The UFC weight categories should go - 125, 135, 145, 155, 165, 175, 185, 205, 225, 265 I think.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Put me on ignore ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Practice what you preach!! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 7, 2018)

Found a few interesting snippets on Twitter tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048827644253491200
One of the two men that jumped the cage to attack Conor. Seems like a nice guy. How does he get into the US? And why are the UFC not background checking these guys before they sign them?

Khabib and his crew have previous with this kind of thing. About 2 mins in you can see Khabib brawling with Nate Diaz at a WSOF event in 2015:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049043150633938944
They also did the same thing at PFL 7 six weeks ago. Attacked the cornermen of Saidyokub immediately after the fight in which Omar Nurmagomedov defeated Said.

Oh, and here's the background on what Conor was talking about when talking about Khabib's manager:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049028406388707328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048295940766015488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042904415601086465


----------



## Twire (Oct 8, 2018)

Thread tidied up. Play nicely gents or i'll be issuing infractions.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 8, 2018)

Twire said:



			Thread tidied up. Play nicely gents or i'll be issuing infractions.
		
Click to expand...

The pic was only a bit of bantz,maybe too much for a Monday morn for some folk ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 8, 2018)

Simbo said:



			Rubbish, thereâ€™s plenty footage from fans phones showing quite clearly McGregor swinging a punch at someone, long before the 2 corner guys had a go at him never mind the guy in the red top that climbed the cage and smacked him.
While I donâ€™t agree with They done McGregor is far from the innocent victim here.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I've seen loads of different footage and CM gives a fella a cheap shot before he's set upon. The guy is scum, no wonder he isn't pressing charges as he started the scuffle inside the ring.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 8, 2018)

Whilst the fight itself is brutally real enough, not sure how much of the 'other stuff' is real and how much is just ticket selling panto - to make the big bucks (as McGregor so excellently does) to sell reputations/images and the next fights or rematches tickets/PPV. 
Nothing like a bit of controversy or needle to sell tickets but that's modern sports marketing.
McGregor has had a great run, what do the experts thing he should do?  2 consecutive losses (inc boxing) and the 'brand' gets weakened.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 8, 2018)

MMA's different from boxing, losses don't mean as much as guys in MMA are constantly fighting the best of the best so I don't see the brand being weakened at all. 
I think Conor fights the winner of Nate Diaz-Dustin Poirier for a newly formed 165lb belt next. Either that or he fights Ferguson for the 155lb belt should Khabib end up being suspended for a year or longer - which, if that is the case the UFC will strip him.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 8, 2018)

The promoters have probably not stopped dancing for joy yet. Huge publicity, on all mainstream news channels as well as the sports ones. It has made normal news, not just MMA news. Did you ever hear Eddie Hearn when Froch, Haye or any other revolting trash talkers were behaving like McGregor. He would just stand in the background grinning and adding up the extra ppv. Next time up, more will watch the other guy to see what kicks off, people will watch McGregor to see if he can get redemption. Kerching all round. Cynical, moi?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2018)

I think this time though itâ€™s taken that step too far - it was bad enough when McGregor was going through his disgusting list of insults even then stepped up to physical violence outside the ring and what happened Saturday was going to happen at some point. The Nevada Sporting commission have got involved now and you would expect licenses to be revoked with threats to the sport to sort out the disgraceful scenes


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The promoters have probably not stopped dancing for joy yet. Huge publicity, on all mainstream news channels as well as the sports ones. It has made normal news, not just MMA news. Did you ever hear Eddie Hearn when Froch, Haye or any other revolting trash talkers were behaving like McGregor. He would just stand in the background grinning and adding up the extra ppv. Next time up, more will watch the other guy to see what kicks off, people will watch McGregor to see if he can get redemption. Kerching all round. Cynical, moi?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. Dana will have been annoyed last night after getting a telling off from the commission for what happened but he'll be loving it in a few weeks time when he sees the numbers. He was fuming after the bus incident and even went as far as to say he might not ever work with Conor McGregor again. Fast forward 6 months and it's used as a key part of their promotional material. That's how this stuff works, just like how it was used to promote Muhammad Ali, and how Mike Tyson's brand grew after the brawl following the Ruddock and Lewis fights, this stuff feeds combat sports promotion.

I wouldn't necessarily agree that Conor's pre-fight talking was "revolting" or "disgusting" though. He may have crossed a couple of boundaries a few times but a lot of the stuff he was saying, the stuff that really got under Khabib's skin was fact. The things he was saying about Khabib's terrorist rat of a manager, the things he said about Khabib's father and his team-mates were all true. Conor's no angel but Khabib and his crew are legit scumbags, as was proven on Saturday night. A lot of them are convicted criminals, his manager has terrorist links and multiple criminal charges to his name, they're awful people and absolutely deserved the things Conor was saying about them to be released to the public. They also have previous doing this sort of stuff - they did it 6 weeks ago to the team of another fighter in Chicago and one of the guys arrested last night is still under investigation for assault following that incident, they attacked Jake Shields' team at a WSOF event. They're scumbags, they're the ones that are revolting and disgusting individuals.


----------



## IanM (Oct 8, 2018)

There's no such thing as bad publicty.... is an old saying, but in this case I start to wonder.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 8, 2018)

The easily offended brigade really are milking this. 
Ok itâ€™s not good,but Jesus how do people get through life? 

Just been discussing it on the wireless.
They had some right flannels phoning in.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 8, 2018)

The more the easily offended whinge the more the uncommitted will want to see what all the fuss is about. I refer everyone back to Father Ted, "Down with this Sort of Thing"


----------



## Piece (Oct 8, 2018)

It all seems like a bit of handbags to me. Not nice scenes but not like WWWIII as being portrayed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2018)

Not a happy bunny but some will say he has a point 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050378732379275265


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 11, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not a happy bunny but some will say he has a point


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1050378732379275265

Click to expand...

Bless him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 11, 2018)

Do you follow Khabib or UFC on twitter Phil?


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2018)

Am I seeing Khabib calling out Mayweather?! FFS. Donâ€™t embarrass yourself please. Conor went there and was schooled, and this would be more of the same. It seems that if Conor can make tonnes of $$$$$ via Mayweather, Nurma thinks he has the right to do the same.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 14, 2018)

Piece said:



			Am I seeing Khabib calling out Mayweather?! FFS. Donâ€™t embarrass yourself please. Conor went there and was schooled, and this would be more of the same. It seems that if Conor can make tonnes of $$$$$ via Mayweather, Nurma thinks he has the right to do the same.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 
But you canâ€™t blame him really.


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Totally agree.
But you canâ€™t blame him really.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, Iâ€™m afraid you are right. Iâ€™d put my undefeated record at stake for $200 million


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 14, 2018)

Piece said:



			Yup, Iâ€™m afraid you are right. Iâ€™d put my undefeated record at stake for $200 million 

Click to expand...

Winner takes on the undertaker at wrestle mania XXXIII


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2018)

Seems that itâ€™s very possible that the a certain Irish fighter is being accused of a serious crime 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....ice-investigate-rape-claim-sports-star-dublin


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems that itâ€™s very possible that the a certain Irish fighter is being accused of a serious crime

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....ice-investigate-rape-claim-sports-star-dublin

Click to expand...

He didnâ€™t do nuttinâ€™.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 14, 2018)

Could be a while before we find out any specifics regarding the case. Has to be a guilty verdict before any names can be released in Ireland apparently. Hoping Conor is not involved in this and the un-named "Irish Sports Star" is not him / nothing untoward went on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 14, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems that itâ€™s very possible that the a certain Irish fighter is being accused of a serious crime

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....ice-investigate-rape-claim-sports-star-dublin

Click to expand...

So youâ€™ve read the press & because it suits you,youâ€™re more than happy to believe it and assume itâ€™s a certain someone ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³

Classic LiverpoolPhil  ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			So youâ€™ve read the press & because it suits you,youâ€™re more than happy to believe it and assume itâ€™s a certain someone ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³

Classic LiverpoolPhil  ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...

Social media is all over it being McGregor. It isnâ€™t just Phil saying it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 14, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			Social media is all over it being McGregor. It isnâ€™t just Phil saying it.
		
Click to expand...

But it would be just speculation & then innocent until proven guilty if it was someone he liked. 
Rather than getting all excited and posting on the forum. 

Or maybe Iâ€™m just going after the poster ðŸ¤”


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 14, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			But it would be just speculation & then innocent until proven guilty if it was someone he liked.
Rather than getting all excited and posting on the forum.

Or maybe Iâ€™m just going after the poster ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Ha. I see what youâ€™re saying but (it may be wrong) the consensus is that itâ€™s McGregor.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 15, 2018)

Canelo fighting tonight. Should be a fairly one-sided beatdown I'd have thought, the only top guy Fielding has fought (Callum Smith) finished him in one round so imagine a guy like Canelo who hits like a tank will finish him pretty convincingly. 

Whyte-Chisora as well. This one I reckon Whyte will take the win again and set-up a re-match with AJ early in 2019.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 15, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Canelo fighting tonight. Should be a fairly one-sided beatdown I'd have thought, the only top guy Fielding has fought (Callum Smith) finished him in one round so imagine a guy like Canelo who hits like a tank will finish him pretty convincingly. 

Whyte-Chisora as well. This one I reckon Whyte will take the win again and set-up a re-match with AJ early in 2019.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be surprised if Canelo doesn't finish Fielding within 3 rounds, even though he's the one moving up. Whyte Chisora will be entertaining. Whyte should win but Chisora will pressure all 12 rounds unless KO'd. 

UFC has some good fights coming up. Was hugely impressed by Holloway last week. He looked unreal. Reminds me of BJ Penn and Diaz brothers. He doesn't try to knock you out with one punch but looks for cumulative damage. Ortega was overwhelmed by his volume, even though he landed solid shots himself.

Lee V Iaquinta tonight, then Jones v Guataffson 2 in two weeks. Cejudo v Dillashaw a few weeks later. All should be excellent.


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2018)

Agree that Canelo will wipe out Rocky, particularly if heâ€™s had a nice bit of tampered steak again.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 16, 2018)

Kevin Lee is so frustrating to watch. Dude has everything, and anyone that's trained with him says as much but he just has these performances where he just doesn't show up. Both fights with Iaquinta, the mauling by Ferguson, but then you get beautiful performances like the one vs Barboza. He could be so good, I just wonder how much the weight cut is taking out of him, would love to see how he performs at 165.

Talking of Barboza, holy shit that fight was brutal to watch, especially as a fan of Dan Hooker. God damn he's tough, but probably too tough for his own good. I've seen some brutal stuff in MMA - bone breaks, horrible cuts, one-sided beatdowns but this was something different. It felt like Hooker could end up seriously hurt at points in this fight and should definitely have been stopped sooner, he shouldn't have been let back out there after round 2. Barboza was hitting him with the most brutal bodyshots I've seen in MMA over and over again, it was horrible to watch, Hooker was barely defending himself. God knows how he must be feeling today!

Then - Canelo made the easiest $30m of his career. That DAZN deal is sweet business for Canelo if Fielding is the level of opponent he's going to be given.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm really struggling with the events surrounding Jon Jones this week. I've read a fair few reports and opinions appear divided. In effect the UFC seem to be saying that the traces found in his system are from an occasion he's already been punished for. However, others refute this as a possibility. Cormier and a few others are slating USADA. I'll definitely watch as it should be a good fight (their first was amazing). However, whether is should happen is another question. Jon Jones has legitimate claims to being the best ever. Unfortunately, the controversy he attracts (and cheating) taints his standing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 27, 2018)

Fromtherough said:



			I'm really struggling with the events surrounding Jon Jones this week. I've read a fair few reports and opinions appear divided. In effect the UFC seem to be saying that the traces found in his system are from an occasion he's already been punished for. However, others refute this as a possibility. Cormier and a few others are slating USADA. I'll definitely watch as it should be a good fight (their first was amazing). However, whether is should happen is another question. Jon Jones has legitimate claims to being the best ever. Unfortunately, the controversy he attracts (and cheating) taints his standing.
		
Click to expand...

Should have had a lifetime ban.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

Fromtherough said:



			I'm really struggling with the events surrounding Jon Jones this week. I've read a fair few reports and opinions appear divided. In effect the UFC seem to be saying that the traces found in his system are from an occasion he's already been punished for. However, others refute this as a possibility. Cormier and a few others are slating USADA. I'll definitely watch as it should be a good fight (their first was amazing). However, whether is should happen is another question. Jon Jones has legitimate claims to being the best ever. Unfortunately, the controversy he attracts (and cheating) taints his standing.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty clear isnt it, UFC desperate for him to fight irrelevant of whats going on, theyll take the box office receipts and worry about the consequences later. Having to move the fight out of Vegas is really really damning for me


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 27, 2018)

Very damning and could have a lasting effect on the promotion. I don't fully understand the science, but for me, if he is still getting an advantage from current of previous doping - he shouldn't be cleared to fight. For the UFC to basically say they can arbitrate doping levels is surely setting all they've tried to do to legitimise the sport back x amount of years? Expected from White as he wouldn't want to lose the card but Novitzky is rightly getting called out.


----------



## fundy (Dec 27, 2018)

Fromtherough said:



			Very damning and could have a lasting effect on the promotion. I don't fully understand the science, but for me, if he is still getting an advantage from current of previous doping - he shouldn't be cleared to fight. For the UFC to basically say they can arbitrate doping levels is surely setting all they've tried to do to legitimise the sport back x amount of years? Expected from White as he wouldn't want to lose the card but Novitzky is rightly getting called out.
		
Click to expand...

Same old from White isnt it, says one thing but his actions tell a very very different story, taking the short term gain but storing up much bigger problems in the long run and undoing most of what theyve done over the last decade or so


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 28, 2018)

Unbelievably shady goings on. This supposed pulsing effective of TBol has never been discovered before and none of the so-called experts Dana and Novitsky are claiming are informing them are willing to go on the record supporting them. Seems pretty obvious to me Jones is micro-dosing turinabol and getting away with it.

Another interesting tid-bit - Jones tested positive for 8 picograms of Turinabol metabolites on 29/08, 19 picograms on 18/09 and then funnily enough a few days later in September the UFC announce they're no longer going to publicly announce failed drugs tests. Funny that. 

The UFC are fucking over all of the other athletes just to cater to a blatant drug cheat that will be stepping into the octagon with it being proven he has an anabolic steroid in his system. The responses to questions at the Press Conference were a joke. I honestly believed the UFC were trying to clean up the sport when they got USADA involved but the events of the past week have been so shady it really makes you wonder about the credibility of the whole process. Jones is allowed to fight with 60 picograms of Turinabol in his system, Tom Lawlor got a 2 year suspension for having 17 picograms of Ostarine in his system. The rules depend on who it is that is failing. 

Also interesting that the card has been moved to a state under the jurisdiction of Andy Foster, the same guy that refused to release the drug testing results for UFC 145. Results were released for 143, 144, 146, 147, 148, you get the idea. Wonder why the 145 results weren't released.......


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 28, 2018)

I played this morning and there was a conversation about the issue in the bar afterwards. So, like the McGregor bus incident before it, UFC and MMA is brought to the forefront of the general publics (non fans) consciousness for all the wrong reasons. All were of the opinion Jones should be banned or at least pulled until more was known. An interesting point was made that if, God forbid, Gustaffson was seriously injured could Jones be legally punished? In my mind it raises questions on if White, the UFC and the Californian State Athletic Comission could be held liable.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 30, 2018)

Cyborg-Nunes was incredible, an absolute war from the first bell. What a fight, Nunes is the best female fighter we've ever seen.

Found it difficult to watch Jones-Gus. Could just tell Gus didn't have it in him to win and it was a matter of time before Bones took him out. Would love to see DC knock him out, but I just don't see it happening, and not sure I can stand the heart-break again. So torn. It is such a shame he's such a terrible human being, he's possibly the best mixed martial artist there has ever been, his resume is about as good as you're going to get.

Also shout-out to Ryan Hall, that heel hook was a piece of art, beautiful technique.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 30, 2018)

I mean shit , he should win! Dude starts with a head start everytime #usadafake #jonnybrasco

Daniel Cormierâ€™s tweetðŸ‘†

Nunes is nails ðŸ‘ŠðŸ»


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 30, 2018)

Gustaffson wasn't really in the fight and it certainly didn't live up to the first one. Not sure if he was planning on coming on strong in the championship rounds after he fatigued in 4 and 5 in their last fight. Was a comfortable night for Jones in the end. Personally, I hope Cormier doesn't give him the fight he is angling for at LHW. Cormier looks better at HW and seems to possess more power there. Ideally Jones will move up (although he's intimated he won't) and DC will knock him out.

Nunes was too quick for Cyborg. Landed some absolute bombs and effectively bullied the bully. Great show of class and sportsmanship afterwards. A rematch is surely in the cards.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 31, 2018)

Holy Floyd. Merked Tenshin inside a round, knocking him down multiple times, Tenshin barely landed a punch. That was brutal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Holy Floyd. Merked Tenshin inside a round, knocking him down multiple times, Tenshin barely landed a punch. That was brutal.
		
Click to expand...






That was embarrassing.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 31, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Holy Floyd. Merked Tenshin inside a round, knocking him down multiple times, Tenshin barely landed a punch. That was brutal.
		
Click to expand...

Mayweather is a true all time great and shouldn't be involved in events like this - regardless of what he's being paid. Apart from said money, what else can he take from this? He'd already hamstrung the young kickboxer. Was never going to be a competitive boxing match.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2018)

Fromtherough said:



			Mayweather is a true all time great and shouldn't be involved in events like this - regardless of what he's being paid. Apart from said money, what else can he take from this? He'd already hamstrung the young kickboxer. Was never going to be a competitive boxing match.
		
Click to expand...

Can you blame him for doing it tho? 
â‚¬9m ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 31, 2018)

Fromtherough said:



			Mayweather is a true all time great and shouldn't be involved in events like this - regardless of what he's being paid. Apart from said money, what else can he take from this? He'd already hamstrung the young kickboxer. Was never going to be a competitive boxing match.
		
Click to expand...

The money is exactly why he's doing it though, he needs it. He might have earned a shit-ton but he spends it like a moron so is constantly running out. He'll back back in a Boxing ring in 2019, I have no doubt.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			The money is exactly why he's doing it though, he needs it. He might have earned a shit-ton but he spends it like a moron so is constantly running out. He'll back back in a Boxing ring in 2019, I have no doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Is he down to his last $500m?


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 31, 2018)

I thought the fight with McGregor tipped his career earnings over a billion dollars? Surely, he can't be feeling the Xmas pinch?


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 31, 2018)

He's ridiculously lavish, had to pay millions to the IRS, supposedly has a crazy gambling addiction, his "businesses" haemorrhage money and are glorified toys for Floyd, has been sued a number of times for large sums, and more importantly he's not the smartest knife in the draw and admittedly can barely read. There's a reason why Floyd "retired" but still kept his name in the news, flirted with the UFC for some kind of hybrid fight before ultimately taking this fight with Tenshin, he's not doing it for the joy of competing, he's doing it because he's scared of ending up broke. Mike Tyson made $700m in his Boxing career, he's broke; Evander Holyfield earned Â£350m and he's broke, it's not how much you make, it's how much you keep, and Floyd isn't keeping a lot of it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			He's ridiculously lavish, had to pay millions to the IRS, supposedly has a crazy gambling addiction, his "businesses" haemorrhage money and are glorified toys for Floyd, has been sued a number of times for large sums, and more importantly he's not the smartest knife in the draw and admittedly can barely read. There's a reason why Floyd "retired" but still kept his name in the news, flirted with the UFC for some kind of hybrid fight before ultimately taking this fight with Tenshin, he's not doing it for the joy of competing, he's doing it because he's scared of ending up broke. Mike Tyson made $700m in his Boxing career, he's broke; Evander Holyfield earned Â£350m and he's broke, it's not how much you make, it's how much you keep, and Floyd isn't keeping a lot of it.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d think when they get down to their last Â£100m theyâ€™d think
ðŸ¤” maybe I should chill out abit ðŸ˜‚


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Holy Floyd. Merked Tenshin inside a round, knocking him down multiple times, Tenshin barely landed a punch. That was brutal.
		
Click to expand...

What was the weight difference between the two, Floyd looked much bigger than Tenshin.

That whole â€œfightâ€ looked laughable


----------



## ger147 (Jan 1, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			What was the weight difference between the two, Floyd looked much bigger than Tenshin.

That whole â€œfightâ€ looked laughable
		
Click to expand...

9st 11lbs played 10st 7lbs. Mayweather is also 4in taller.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 1, 2019)

Mayweather was also much more of a KO artist when he fought at Tenshin's weight, so to fight a guy that size with his extra weight was huge. Floyd destroyed him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 2, 2019)

Michael Bisping mentioned this comment made on the Rogan podcast with Novitsky on his podcast and thought it was worth sharing if you've not already seen it:




			This is the most pathetic attempt at damage control I've ever seen ðŸ˜‚. Mibolerone aka Cheque Drops (CD) is the drug Jon Jones was taking, CD has a half life of 2-4 hours and it's very popular with fighters and powerliftes (Jones has connections with powerlifters), CD is often cut with Turinabol because they're similar (except CD is MUCH more potent and has a much shorter half life). 

CD is taken in microdosages, this explains why Jones had such small trace amounts of turinabol in his system, turinabol is taken in mg not microdosages, the fact that Jon had picograms and results that he was clean and other results showing obvious signs of re-administration supports this. If you want more info on CD just google "(60:14) Brendan explains Turinabol - Jon Jones" , you'll find a Reddit link where an actual PED expert explains why Jon had Turinabol in his system (Tweet the link to Daniel Cormier, tweet to Cormier about Mibolerone) or you can  click on this link which takes you to Brendan's podacst in which he reads a message that a PED expert sent him 



 and skip to 32:52

Funny how Brendan never mentioned this on Joe's podcast, I wouldn't be surprised if Joe told Brendan not to talk about it on the JRE. Remember people, Joe, Jeff and USADA work for the UFC. Last time I posted this on a Jon Jones PED video, the Powerful Young Jamie deleted my comment (TWICE) the last time it had almost 2K likes.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## shortgame (Jan 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Michael Bisping mentioned this comment made on the Rogan podcast with Novitsky on his podcast and thought it was worth sharing if you've not already seen it:
		
Click to expand...

Jones is one hell of a fighter.  Highest fight IQ in the game.  Very clinical performance again.  However him being  cleared to fight was the Ultimate Farce.  Glad I don't pay to watch it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems that itâ€™s very possible that the a certain Irish fighter is being accused of a serious crime

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....ice-investigate-rape-claim-sports-star-dublin

Click to expand...

Anyone heard anymore on this?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 4, 2019)

A guy from RussiaToday tweeted the week after this article that his sources confirmed it wasn't McGregor. Imagine there will be some lawsuits being dished out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			A guy from RussiaToday tweeted the week after this article that his sources confirmed it wasn't McGregor. Imagine there will be some lawsuits being dished out.
		
Click to expand...

I think a few people might be upset that it wasnâ€™t him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2019)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/8135636/ufc-polyana-viana-beats-up-robber/

ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 7, 2019)

Top tip of the day: Don't mess with a UFC fighter. 

I don't think the average joe realises just how dangerous a top tier mixed martial artist is, it's stories like this that bring it home.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 19, 2019)

Looking forward to Cejudo vs Dillashaw. Dillashaw looked horrendous at the weigh in. He looked like he'd come out of a concentration camp, not a training camp. He made the weight though and imagine he'll look massive in comparison to Cejudo on fight night. Can't be good for your health. I realise both these guys have cut weight since they were probably 7 or 8, but it looked a step too far. Hope it doesn't affect the fight in terms of performance.

In the fight itself, I think Dillashaw will win by KO before the championship rounds. Cejudo's looked good in his last couple of fights though. Could be really interesting if it goes past round 3.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

I canâ€™t see anything other than a Dillashaw KO.
Tha Vanzante v Osovich should be good.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 19, 2019)

Yeah, I can't see anything but a TJ win. He's the most well-rounded mixed martial artist on the planet I think and the result will just depend on how well his power carries down to 125. Imagine his nutrition will be on point and he'll be back up to at least 140 tonight so should keep his power. Should be a good fight.

Broner-Pacquiao on tonight as well, and free to watch on ITV4 if you're interested!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, I can't see anything but a TJ win. He's the most well-rounded mixed martial artist on the planet I think and the result will just depend on how well his power carries down to 125. Imagine his nutrition will be on point and he'll be back up to at least 140 tonight so should keep his power. Should be a good fight.

Broner-Pacquiao on tonight as well, and free to watch on ITV4 if you're interested!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one cheers for that ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 20, 2019)

Holy shit. Did not expect that, proper sucks for TJ and definitely think that was an early stoppage. Think it goes differently at 135. Fair play to Cejudo though, keeps that division going.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 20, 2019)

A little premature with the stoppage, but wasn't a travesty. It gives the potential for a rematch more edge than if Cejudo had of sparked him. Which given how it was going, was a distinct possibility. Dillashaw has previously shown good powers of recovery, but there was still 4 odd minutes left this time. Johnson then Dillashaw is some run for Cejudo. I wonder how much Cejudo winning impacts the decision on dropping the flyweight division?

Enjoyed the Cerrone fight. He looks so much stronger at lightweight. Benevidez looked good too.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 20, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			A little premature with the stoppage, but wasn't a travesty. It gives the potential for a rematch more edge than if Cejudo had of sparked him. Which given how it was going, was a distinct possibility. Dillashaw has previously shown good powers of recovery, but there was still 4 odd minutes left this time. Johnson then Dillashaw is some run for Cejudo. I wonder how much Cejudo winning impacts the decision on dropping the flyweight division?

Enjoyed the Cerrone fight. He looks so much stronger at lightweight. Benevidez looked good too.
		
Click to expand...

I can see why Dilasahaw wasnâ€™t happy.
Iâ€™d still fancy TJ in a rematch.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			A guy from RussiaToday tweeted the week after this article that his sources confirmed it wasn't McGregor. Imagine there will be some lawsuits being dished out.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.mixedmartialarts.com/fo...Gregor-arrest-CONFIRMED:2758954#post-63677491

https://forums.sherdog.com/threads/...r-mcgregor-and-alleged-rape-incident.3899355/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/rawent...alleged-sexual-assault-in-dublin-ireland/amp/


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 22, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.mixedmartialarts.com/fo...Gregor-arrest-CONFIRMED:2758954#post-63677491

https://forums.sherdog.com/threads/...r-mcgregor-and-alleged-rape-incident.3899355/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/rawent...alleged-sexual-assault-in-dublin-ireland/amp/

Click to expand...

* IF * what is being suggested is true, he needs to be locked up for life, absolute vermin. 

He comes across as a really bad knob, though it might just be the company he keeps.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Top tip of the day: Don't mess with a UFC fighter...
		
Click to expand...

...in the prison showers ðŸ˜±


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



* IF * what is being suggested is true, he needs to be locked up for life, absolute vermin.

He comes across as a really bad knob, though it might just be the company he keeps.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - he acts like the big I am and can get away with anything he wants - I guess because he is â€œConor McGregorâ€ but If whatâ€™s been said in those pics we have seen then I hope he gets sent down for a long time and gets his just rewards - vermin


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 23, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



https://www.mixedmartialarts.com/fo...Gregor-arrest-CONFIRMED:2758954#post-63677491

https://forums.sherdog.com/threads/...r-mcgregor-and-alleged-rape-incident.3899355/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/rawent...alleged-sexual-assault-in-dublin-ireland/amp/

Click to expand...

Still nothing verified or official in any news outlet, but doesn't look good. Absolute scumbag if it's true.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 10, 2019)

Big win for Stylebender last night against his idol. Fair play to Anderson, still more than competitive against the next generation of superstar at 43 years old. He made his debut in 2000, Stylebender was 11, so the fact it was still a competitive striking match shows how damn good Anderson is.

Sucks for Bobby Knuckles that he couldn't make the fight, and sounds brutal what was wrong with him, hopefully he'll recover from his surgery quickly and be ready to take on Kelvin as that was a fight I was looking forward to. Gross that he was claiming to be the champ and parading around with Cejudo's belt, he's an Ali fighter though, so shouldn't be surprising that he's acting a scumbag. Conor's take on Twitter was damn hilarious. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094470024297922560
Calling him out for turning up to fight week covered in Staph. Gross.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 10, 2019)

Adesanya produced the goods. It was a competitative fight, but he seemed one step ahead. Silva should probably retire. Not basing off that performance, just what else is there to prove? I think with that loss he'll slip out of the rankings. 

Was disappointed the Whittaker Gastleman fight was called off. Hopefully they can rearrange soon as think it would be decent. Middleweight division looks pretty competitive at the minute.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 18, 2019)

Francis Ngannou is the scariest striker in the history of MMA.


----------



## Sidsidgwick (Feb 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Francis Ngannou is the scariest striker in the history of MMA.
		
Click to expand...

Not the scariest striker ever but one damn big hitter yes.  Cain goes to show what major time out of the octagon can do to a fighter, he was one of the best HWâ€™s but is a fraction of the fighter he was.

Scariest striker for me would have to be Wanderlei Silva back in vale tudo/pride days, absolute animal with zero regard for his opponents. Also throw in Fedor/Prime Cro Cop/Hunt (all circa 2000) Kahritonov, Arlovski, Gary Goodridge, Dan Henderson, Chuck Liddell (albeit speed over power) and there are some stupendously scary strikers in the history of MMA.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 18, 2019)

Think it's hard to say that about Cain I think, the fight was so short, he just got caught with a brutal power shot as he went for a takedown, not a lot he could do. I think Cain could still be right up there as a HW, but only if he can rely on his body and be more active. Ngannou just hits like a truck. The KO of Overeem was one of the scariest punches I've ever seen, the amount of power he can generate is terrifying. The fact Stipe took his best shots and kept moving forward is remarkable.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 18, 2019)

I was looking forward to the fight. Disappointing to see Velasquez's comeback finish that way. Ngannou has shown against Blades and Cain he's over the Miocic loss. Also shown the theory about decent wrestlers being the answer to his power to be slightly skewed. I just think Stipe nullified him that night. His power is frightening, but he remains very one dimensional. I still think Cormier beats him 8 out of 10 times, but that power is some leveller.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 24, 2019)

DeGale v Eubank Jr was a bit of a tough watch. DeGale couldn't match Eubank's work rate and looked disinterested in engaging. The constant clinching should have been penalised. Eubank looked to have filled out into the weight a bit more and his punching power was improved. He's never going to be a knock out artist but he hurt the normally durable DeGale a few times.

Never been a big fan of DeGale and this loss (and his recent performances) suggest it's time to retire. Eubank has plenty of options. Hopefully his Dad and him will continue to seek external input for training. Would love to see him fight Saunders again, although I can't see it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2019)

Not watched the Boxing yet, after reading the reviews I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ll bother. 

Nice to see one of my faves Marreta Santos pick up another big win last night. Love watching him fight, the Manuwa fight was unreal. Heâ€™s starting to build a serious record as well now with big wins over Blachowicz, Manuwa and next weeks title challenger Anthony Smith just a year ago. Since the loss to Branch heâ€™s been spectacular. 

Also sad to see Struve hang them up, always enjoyed watching his fights but never felt he fulfilled his massive potential. Nice to see him go out with a win.


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			DeGale v Eubank Jr was a bit of a tough watch. DeGale couldn't match Eubank's work rate and looked disinterested in engaging. The constant clinching should have been penalised. Eubank looked to have filled out into the weight a bit more and his punching power was improved. He's never going to be a knock out artist but he hurt the normally durable DeGale a few times.

Never been a big fan of DeGale and this loss (and his recent performances) suggest it's time to retire. Eubank has plenty of options. Hopefully his Dad and him will continue to seek external input for training. Would love to see him fight Saunders again, although I can't see it.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnâ€™t a great fight. DeGale is over the hill now and his heart isnâ€™t in it now; said as much after. Eubank is a decent fighter, but not elite level. Heâ€™s too cavalier and doesnâ€™t actually box well, with his overhead shots missing more than hitting. I think he has talent if he jabs and moves. The old man needs to walk away or stay in the background, as heâ€™s trying too hard to be relevant and intelligent.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 24, 2019)

Piece said:



			It wasnâ€™t a great fight. DeGale is over the hill now and his heart isnâ€™t in it now; said as much after. Eubank is a decent fighter, but not elite level. Heâ€™s too cavalier and doesnâ€™t actually box well, with his overhead shots missing more than hitting. I think he has talent if he jabs and moves. The old man needs to walk away or stay in the background, as heâ€™s trying too hard to be relevant and intelligent.
		
Click to expand...

Yes pretty dull fight but Eubank was just too strong.
Judge scoring was shocking 114/112 115/112 117/109 the last I agree with as Eubank had two 10/08 rounds so where the first 2 comes from who knows.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

What next for Garbrandt?
Does he even have a game plan when entering the octagon?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 3, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			What next for Garbrandt?
Does he even have a game plan when entering the octagon?
		
Click to expand...

He does, but as soon as he gets hit he HAS to get it back and turns into a crazy man, just a crazy man without the chin to back it up. TJ said it best when he was talking about the different combinations he has which he names them after the opponents he needed to use them against- so Barao or Assuncao, but when asked bout Cody he said all he needs is a right hand, and he's spot on. All you need to do is get him mad, wait for him to start swinging and when he swings he drops his left hand leaving him wide open to the right hand. It's such a shame because after the Cruz win he looked almost unbeatable, that was such an impressive and disciplined performance, for him to lose 3 straight the way he has is crazy.

Askren-Lawler was crazy as well, but sucks it ended the way it did (refereeing overall last night was very poor), can't believe Askren got through that slam and ground and pound. Fair play to him though, he battled through and got the W. Seems he wants Till next and will be in London to watch him take on Masvidal. Askren is a nightmare match-up for basically everyone at WW, Lawler was probably the toughest match-up for him style wise and he got through him in the 1st round. The ultimate fight I'm praying happens is Askren-Khabib. Ben seems very confident that he could out grapple Khabib, I'd love to see that clash of styles.

Usman looked great and completely dominated but that was not Woodley at his best, he looked half asleep in there and his corner just couldn't get him going. Usman-Colby should be good though, very similar styles, both push forward and look to dominate with wrestling, could be a real back and forth war.

Jones dominated, wasn't a particularly exciting fight. Jones performs best the more challenging the opponent in front of him, he knew he could coast to a win against Smith. I'd love to see him move up and fight Brock or DC. Fair play to Smith for not taking the DQ win when he easily could have as well, that's a real classy move from Smith, he's a very likeable and genuine guy.

Also shout-out to Johnny Walker, that dude is incredible. Last 3 fights have been spectacular.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 3, 2019)

Garbrandt loses all sense and when clocked, which seems strange given his boxing background. Considering his disciplined performance against Cruz, it's not as if it's an alien concept to him. What he's doing is almost career suicide and directly the cause of his 3 defeats.

Askren took a beating, he looked out after that slam and ground and pound. He's very durable though and I think he's a problem for anyone at welterweight. Not pretty, but very effective. I don't have a problem with the stoppage. I actually think the ref gave Lawler ample opportunity and his arm did go limp at one point. Lawler is still one of the best fighters to watch.

Easy nights work for Jones. I like Smith but he was trying to survive and failed to impose himself. Anyone any idea why 2 points were deducted for the knee? 

Hope they put Walker in with someone like Gustafson next so we can gauge how good he is. Looked very impressive up to now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'd like to see Johnny Walker fight Jimi Manuwa. Manuwa needs a win, will happily stand with Walker and has a good enough chin to not get sparked quickly. If that one doesn't happen, then Corey Anderson and Dominick Reyes would be excellent tests for Walker. Not sure he's ready for Gus yet.

Also from watching Dana's post-event press conference it seems like Jones is taking on Marreta Santos next which is a fight I love. Marreta is one of my favourite guys to watch right now, is on a serious win streak and poses Jones with some real problems, but only if he can get inside. He struggled early on against Blachowicz but once he figured out the range he finished in brutal fashion. He's a scary, scary dude, much scarier than Smith and a much more dangerous fight for Jones. I hope that one happens.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2019)

Apparently Johnny Walker dislocated his shoulder whilst doing the worm whilst celebrating ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ali Abdelaziz is at it again. Trying to start a fight with Colby Covington in the lobby of a hotel, throwing a punch at him while he was queuing up at a buffet. Usman was trying to separate them and defuse the situation but Ali seemed intent on starting a fight. The man is an utter scumbag. Obviously the MMA media is going with the headline that "Covington and Usman get into hotel brawl" instead of calling out Ali for acting like an idiot again, as they don't want to lose access to his fighters. Sooner this scumbag gets kicked out of our sport the better.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 16, 2019)

Wow! Masvidal's knockout of Till was brutal. Till was out before he hit the ground. Masvidal looked really quick, landing a fair few counter combo's. Not sure what's next for Till. Welterweight division is stacked, so back to back conclusive defeats might move him out of the immediate picture. I wonder if he considers middleweight. Depleting himself as much as he does must have an effect.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107056180755660801
He got knocked the F out ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

Brutal knockout that. Hell of a card though, watched it top to bottom live last night and loved it. Shame Till got sparked but was a great fight, Masivdal looked superb once he got grips with the timing. He knocked Edwards out backstage as well - 2-0 for Masvidal last night


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107056180755660801
He got knocked the F out ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell heâ€™s out for a quick nap there ðŸ˜²


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's the backstage brawl between Masvidal and Edwards. Jorge's not like some of the guys out there, he won't just stand there and let someone talk trash to him, he's a real fighters fighter. You mess with Jorge he's going to make you pay. Leon Edwards picked the wrong guy to try and talk trash to.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 20, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108341350297190400
 TJ has been flagged by USADA. Banned for 12 months. Must have taken something dodgy to get down to 125.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 24, 2019)

Well thatâ€™s a big win for Pettis.
Anyone back him?


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 24, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well thatâ€™s a big win for Pettis.
Anyone back him?
		
Click to expand...

What a punch! I didn't back him - lost money on him a few too many times. Pleased he won though. I can't believe that's the first time Wonderboy has been knocked out, the way he carries his hands.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 24, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			What a punch! I didn't back him - lost money on him a few too many times. Pleased he won though. I can't believe that's the first time Wonderboy has been knocked out, the way he carries his hands.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve not yet seen the fight,sounds like he was out cold?
Saw Pettis at 3/1 ðŸ˜©


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 24, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™ve not yet seen the fight,sounds like he was out cold?
Saw Pettis at 3/1 ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

3/1? Wow! Yeah mate, out cold from a superman punch no less.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 24, 2019)

Impressive from Pettis, love watching him fight. Sucks for Wonderboy though, love that guy, such a genuinely good bloke, sucks to see him KO'd so brutally. Pettis-RDA next at 170 sounds tasty though, would happily see that one again.

WW turning into one of the best divisions in the UFC. Usman, Woodley, Covington, Askren, Masvidal, Pettis, Till, Wonderboy, RDA, Edwards, Lawler, Ponzinibbio. Absolutely stacked.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 24, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109749467366998016


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 24, 2019)

Boom, quality.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 25, 2019)

Askren suggested a fight on Twitter - Pettis vs Conor. What a fight that would be. Apparently we're getting Conor vs Diaz III in July though.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 25, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Askren suggested a fight on Twitter - Pettis vs Conor. What a fight that would be. Apparently we're getting Conor vs Diaz III in July though.
		
Click to expand...

Used to be a massive Conor fan but it's all gone a bit too WWF for me now. Diaz 3 doesn't excite me, I'd rather he fought Pettis or Cowboy and another before the end of the year but ultimately I still see him losing to Khabib if they fought again.

Feel for Wonderboy, had a decent 1st round but Pettis fought him well and had a great knockout.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah. I wish we could get back to 2014/15 Conor McGregor where he was actually fighting regularly. That's when he was at his most entertaining. He would fight anyone, was running through the 145lb division and absolutely bossing it. Even though I'm still a fan, I have gone off him quite a bit, and his behaviour in the last 18 months outside the cage definitely hasn't helped that. I don't see him beating Khabib either, but he could, could easily catch him with a big left as he came in, but the chances are pretty slim. I definitely don't want to see it played back anytime soon though.


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2019)

Back in boxing world, I did giggle when a fighter was completely showboating in the final round, only to get sparked with 10 seconds to go. Google Sam Maxwell KO...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110410797925175296
Canâ€™t really fault him tbh.
The Mayweather fight set him up for life,heâ€™s done well financially with other things outside of the octagon.

Heâ€™s been massive for the sport & I would have liked to see him fight again tho.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 26, 2019)

2nd time he's "retired" from MMA. It'll just be a negotiating tactic. He'll be back.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			2nd time he's "retired" from MMA. It'll just be a negotiating tactic. He'll be back.
		
Click to expand...

And like we said yesterday, his popularity despite what he thinks is now being dramatically reduced time and time again after every incident. I also think in the lightweight division he isn't even a top class opponent now and in the 145 division he's dropped too. He's not active enough to be classed as a challenger in either division.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 31, 2019)

Justin Gaethje what a savage. Love him, and what a fight. He's the sort of guy I'd pay to watch fight anyone. What a performance. Great comeback after back to back defeats.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 31, 2019)

Anyone watch the Boxing last night!


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 31, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Justin Gaethje what a savage. Love him, and what a fight. He's the sort of guy I'd pay to watch fight anyone. What a performance. Great comeback after back to back defeats.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't he beat Vick last time out? Great performance. I agree with you, someone who is always worth a watch. Iaquinta would be a good matchup.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Anyone watch the Boxing last night!
View attachment 26964
View attachment 26965

Click to expand...

Just caught footage of this. Shocking! I see Ali's purse has been withheld. Should be banned.


----------



## Piece (Mar 31, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Anyone watch the Boxing last night!
View attachment 26964
View attachment 26965

Click to expand...

Yes, I did. Ali did this several times during the fight. Embarrassing and disgusting. Ban him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2019)

The Suarez of boxing. 
Disgusting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 31, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yes, I did. Ali did this several times during the fight. Embarrassing and disgusting. Ban him.
		
Click to expand...

I was flicking between the Boxing and Golf, saw the end were they fell over, didnâ€™t realise at the time he done it earlier till the commentators showed it!
Iâ€™d take his boxing license off him.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 31, 2019)

just watched the fight ,what a ferkin nutter ,how hethought he could get away with biting was beyond me .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)

Piece said:



			Yes, I did. Ali did this several times during the fight. Embarrassing and disgusting. Ban him.
		
Click to expand...

Caught it last night. Terrible and hope the board of control take his licence away.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Didn't he beat Vick last time out? Great performance. I agree with you, someone who is always worth a watch. Iaquinta would be a good matchup.
		
Click to expand...

He did yeah, should have specified his comeback in his last 2. I'd love to see him in there with Paul Felder next, what a fight that would be. Two of my favourites to watch.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			He did yeah, should have specified his comeback in his last 2. I'd love to see him in there with Paul Felder next, what a fight that would be. Two of my favourites to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Like both fighters but see Felder getting out worked and too slow for Gaethjy.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113268011157401602
Who could have guessed.....

Also, the thread of pictures of him boxing up Paulie are hilarious, especially following the little scrap Paulie and Artem had at an event yesterday. Really hope the Artem-Paulie fight happens.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2019)

TJ Dillashaw tested positive for EPO. Has been banned for 2 years. That's his career basically done, banned for 2 years in his physical prime, will be 35 by the time he's eligible to return. 

Excited for a UFC PPV this weekend, can't wait for the 2 main fights. Max-Dustin should be an absolute war and expecting Adesanya to put on a show against Gastelum.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 10, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			TJ Dillashaw tested positive for EPO. Has been banned for 2 years. That's his career basically done, banned for 2 years in his physical prime, will be 35 by the time he's eligible to return.

Excited for a UFC PPV this weekend, can't wait for the 2 main fights. Max-Dustin should be an absolute war and expecting Adesanya to put on a show against Gastelum.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much guaranteed to have taken this intravenously. Makes it much more clear that cheating was his intention. Career pretty much done. Had the opportunity to be one of the best ever. Just glad Cejudo won that fight. Imagine the connetations if Dillashaw won that night.

Looking forward to the card this weekend. I think Gastelum wins if he connects. I kind of want him to connect too. I don't think Adesanya deserves the shot just yet.

Can't wait for Holloway v Poirier fight. Fight of the year contender - hope it lives up to expectations. Not bothered who wins, they're both great to watch. I'll be backing a stoppage in the championship rounds for Holloway though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep- Novitsky has said it was injectable EPO. When you consider TJs fighting style and the fact he's known for pushing a hard pace and finishing guys late in fights, being found using EPO is a real legacy killer. Don't think there's any way back from this. They need to go back and re-test the old samples for EPO as well - the Garbrandt fights should be changed to no-contests. 

Can't see Izzy not beating Gastelum. Kelvin hits REAL hard and can obviously wrestle but Adesanya is a special, special talent. Could be the most talented kickboxer to ever compete in MMA, he's so damn good. I think he puts a clinic on Gastelum and sets up the fight with Bobby Knuckles.

Without doubt - unless it ends early, there's no way Holloway-Poirier isn't a barn-burner. I love Max so much, he's become one of my favourite fighters the last few years. Love his style and he's such a cool guy. His AMA on Reddit this week was awesome. Hope he wins and we finally get to see him take on Khabib.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 11, 2019)

I think it's amazing that EPO isn't an automatic part of the screening process. Imagine if they do start going back through all his previous samples? Could set a dangerous precedent the UFC probably won't want. 

Adesanya is no doubt a talent. Wonder what version of Geselum will turn up. That could be key.

Did you see the Lobov bare knuckle fight. It was a great fight but I can't believe this gets licensed. There is going to be a serious injury soon. The state of both fighters' faces suggested potential fractures. Their hands looked like balloons. Knights lost a few teeth too. Could legitimately effect them going forwards.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 11, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Did you see the Lobov bare knuckle fight. It was a great fight but I can't believe this gets licensed. There is going to be a serious injury soon. The state of both fighters' faces suggested potential fractures. Their hands looked like balloons. Knights lost a few teeth too. Could legitimately effect them going forwards.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw it. Don't really like it and surprised it's become a thing, thought they'd have all sort of licensing issues and their faces were an absolute state by the end of it, but still didn't stop me watching it, and I'll definitely tune in if Lobov-Paulie ever happens. Lobov is getting his face boxed in by Paulie though, that is going to end bad.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 13, 2019)

A couple of tasty looking fights tonight.
Holloway is big favourite,but Iâ€™ve got a feeling that Poirier could get something.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 14, 2019)

Adesanya v Gestelum - wow! What a fifth round from Adesanya, what a time to turn it on. The efficiency of his strikes was the difference. Kelvin was pretty much done, I think the fourth took it out of him. Great effort though. Quality fight. Adesanya showed heart too and that he can take a shot. Impressive.

Holloway v Poirier - wow! Deserved win and i'm chuffed to bits for Poirier. Holloway is never in a bad fight - awesome. The power was the difference. Holloway was still there though. Amazing two fights, showcasing some of the UFC's top talent.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2019)

Israel's so damn good. He's going to be a superstar. Can't wait for the fight with Bobby Knuckles.

Dustin was impressive. Thought Max's pace would be too much for him, but Poirier's improved so much in the last 18 months. A run of wins over Pettis, Gaethje, Alvarez and Holloway is very, very impressive, he deserves a shot at Khabib, although I'm sure he'd happily take another shot at McGregor as well. 155 is so stacked - Khabib, Dustin, Ferguson, Conor, Gaethje, love that division so much.

Quality card and the 2 top billings completely delivered. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2019)

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2019/4/...cial-media-accounts-following-arrest-in-spain

What a ðŸ”” ðŸ”š


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 28, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2019/4/...cial-media-accounts-following-arrest-in-spain

What a ðŸ”” ðŸ”š
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much. Seems to have taken the Masvidal KO pretty hard.

Huge win for Jack Hermansson last night over Jacare. Seems like Jacare was looking past him and thinking about the title shot rather than concentrating on Hermansson. Jack's on a tidy little run now with wins over Leites, Meerschaert, Branch and now Souza. Interested to see who they give him next. 

Also - if you've not seen it yet, the card wasn't great, but worth watching purely for Cowboy Oliveira vs Perry. Great back and forth war between those two guys.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 5, 2019)

Great performance from Cerrone. Systematically broke Iaquinta down. Both usually in good fights and this didn't disappoint. 

Watched YouTube highlights of Alverez v Jacobs and it seemed an easy night for Alverez. Jacobs looked to have got his tactics wrong, giving the early rounds away too cheaply. He also got his tactics wrong against GGG. Alverez has some resume and still only 28. Be interesting to see how Saunders would handle his size, if he can get his act together.


----------



## Piece (May 6, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Watched YouTube highlights of Alverez v Jacobs and it seemed an easy night for Alverez. Jacobs looked to have got his tactics wrong, giving the early rounds away too cheaply. He also got his tactics wrong against GGG. Alverez has some resume and still only 28. Be interesting to see how Saunders would handle his size, if he can get his act together.
		
Click to expand...

I saw the full fight on Sky and Alvarez was the right winner. Jacobs started too slow and let Canelo build up a lead through slick jabbing and being compact in defence. In the later rounds he became slower and Jacobs had belief.

Iâ€™m just not really a fan of Canelo. Yes, a talented boxer, but there are serious questions about his interesting use of illegal substances and has benefitted from some highly debatable decisions against GGG in order to keep the Mexican golden boy money machine turning.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 6, 2019)

Piece said:



			I saw the full fight on Sky and Alvarez was the right winner. Jacobs started too slow and let Canelo build up a lead through slick jabbing and being compact in defence. In the later rounds he became slower and Jacobs had belief.

Iâ€™m just not really a fan of Canelo. Yes, a talented boxer, but there are serious questions about his interesting use of illegal substances and has benefitted from some highly debatable decisions against GGG in order to keep the Mexican golden boy money machine turning.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he won their second fight. Both were pretty close though. Only person who has outclassed Alvarez (in fights I've seen) so far is Mayweather, and that is no disgrace. Be interested to see if he considers moving up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2019)

Well that was a waste of time; the pantomime of the ring walk and the costume removal took longer than the action.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 19, 2019)

Joshua v Wilder needs to happen.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 19, 2019)

Wilder's power is immense. Why do opponents keep standing in front of him? Mind you that power is also a great leveller as demonstrated coming from behind to finish Ortiz and again to flatten Fury (still can't comprehend how Fury got up). I know he throws wild, wide punches, but he only needs to land one. I really hope the Joshua fight can be arranged. Failing that Whyte gives him a good go.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 1, 2019)

Quality performance from Anthony Smith. Great technique. I find myself routing for him each time he fights. Think he just has that likability about him. Gustafsson is a great scalp.

Think I'm sacking off the Joshua fight til in the morning. Beers before/during the CL final, the walk home and dirty kebab has changed my plans. Expecting to wake up to a KO win in rounds 1-3.


----------



## Piece (Jun 2, 2019)

A shock but not that greater shock really. Looking at AJ in the pre fight build up, his manner and language wasn't his usual focussed affair. He was letting Ruiz have his belts post weigh in, saying things like the best man will win come Sat, etc. Not the usual AJ style.

It though, exposed him as limited boxer. He has got alot of work to do now. Perhaps he will make some changes for the rematch. He's now a long way off Wilder and Fury after that showing.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 2, 2019)

Oh very dear indeed AJ, shows what can happen in this division when someone comes up a big puncher. Reminds me oh when Lewis lost to Rahmen nobody expected it  buy the unification of belts just became a lot harder and the chance of a Wilder fight just got harder to put together with no belts to use as leverage


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2019)

There will no doubt be a rematch pretty quickly - I expect it was in the contract and will be before the end of the year. Just like Lewis and Rahmen or Tyson and Douglas - always a shock waiting to happen if the boxer isnâ€™t at his peak for a match. Expect will see a different Joshua at the next fight


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 2, 2019)

Canâ€™t say Iâ€™m disappointed to see AJ get found out tbh.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 2, 2019)

This is what happens when you don't book the big fights when they're available to be booked and you try and protect your investment. Eddie Hearn will be bricking himself that his golden boy has lost his chance at one of the biggest fights in heavyweight boxing history. He's now stuck being forced to re-match Ruiz seeing his stock plummet while Deontay and Tyson are only on the rise. Embarrassing. Deontay would have sparked him inside a round if he turned up to face him with a performance like that.


----------



## Reemul (Jun 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There will no doubt be a rematch pretty quickly - I expect it was in the contract and will be before the end of the year. Just like Lewis and Rahmen or Tyson and Douglas - always a shock waiting to happen if the boxer isnâ€™t at his peak for a match. Expect will see a different Joshua at the next fight
		
Click to expand...

Apparently not in the contract, A never thought he'd lose. If I was Ruix and would tell him to get lost.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow. I think I'm more shocked that I'm not shocked. If that makes sense? Ruiz kept pressure on Joshua once he'd hurt him. That's what Klitschko got wrong. Joshua's cardio goes to pot once he's hit. Dillian Whyte has been saying this for years. A massive set back for Joshua. Hearn's face was a picture. The ending was weird. Was he actually that scrambled, or did he give up?

No certainties at the top. Should book the big fights while people want to see them. And when the fighters are actually still relevant. Imagine if Ruiz does him again in a re-match? Joshua's route to one of the mega fights has been stretched.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 2, 2019)

The hype is over. Boxing isnâ€™t about image and a jealousy inducing six pack. I predict AJ to be forgotten in two years.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 2, 2019)

Tyson Fury will have a more open route now


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 2, 2019)

It was a shock that it was Ruiz that finally de-railed AJ, but was only a matter of time really. Hasn't looked good for quite a while, he gets hit far too much and doesn't have the power to put away top fighters, was going to catch up on him at some point, I just thought it'd either be Deontay, Fury or Usyk that took him out. They're the big 3 in the division, Usyk and Fury the technical, talented heavyweights, Wilder the man with the x-factor and scary power that can put anyone away. All 3 are terrible fights for AJ, probably done himself a favour losing to Ruiz, gives him a bit more time before he has to step in with one of them.


----------



## hovis (Jun 2, 2019)

No wonder he lost.  He spent all night trying to get a refund from his sponsor "under armour" ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 11, 2019)

I wouldnâ€™t be upset to see Cejudo get KOâ€™d in his next fight. 
Go off him more every time I hear him talk.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jun 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wouldnâ€™t be upset to see Cejudo get KOâ€™d in his next fight.
Go off him more every time I hear him talk.
		
Click to expand...

Good come back at the weekend though. I feel the same about Tony Ferguson but great performance against Cerrone.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 11, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Good come back at the weekend though. I feel the same about Tony Ferguson but great performance against Cerrone.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Iâ€™m not a big Ferguson fan either,but he is class. 
Only person I can see beating Khabib.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140111759975559168
What a performance from Fury. Didn't give his opponent a sniff, dominated from the very start and put him away in the 2nd. Sets up the re-match with Deontay perfectly.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 16, 2019)

How can you not like Fury? 
Bring on Wilder.


----------



## Piece (Jun 17, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			How can you not like Fury?
Bring on Wilder.
		
Click to expand...

Years ago I wasnâ€™t a fan at all. He has turned a new leaf in my book and is now letting his talent do most of the talking.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 17, 2019)

Piece said:



			Years ago I wasnâ€™t a fan at all. He has turned a new leaf in my book and is now letting his talent do most of the talking.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me mate. 
Obviously been in a dark place in the past,but seems like heâ€™s in a much better place now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hahahaha, what a result. Artem, a living meme of a fighter with a 50-50 MMA record beats Paulie Malignaggi at BKFC. This is incredible. Imagine being Paulie:

Talking a ton of smack.
Being flown out just so Conor can slap him up in Sparring
Have them release the end of the fight as well as a ton of photos and clips to make you look bad to promote Conor
Getting turned into a meme for approaching Conor in a crowd to complain and getting blocked by security.
Finally losing to Conor's journeyman friend with t-rex arms and has only won half his fights.
This is amazing. I can't wait to see Conor's reaction to this, what a result. Paulie threw 1 right hand the whole fight and immediately broke it so stopped throwing, barely threw a punch in the last round and lost rounds 1, 4 and 5 pretty convincingly, especially 4 and 5. This is so perfect.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 23, 2019)

Piece said:



			Years ago I wasnâ€™t a fan at all. He has turned a new leaf in my book and is now letting his talent do most of the talking.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Iâ€™ll be honest and say I thought he was overrated and it was a poor performance by Klitschko rather than a good performance by him that won the title. Happy to hold my hand up and say I was wrong.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 23, 2019)

gmc40 said:



			Same here. Iâ€™ll be honest and say I thought he was overrated and it was a poor performance by Klitschko rather than a good performance by him that won the title. Happy to hold my hand up and say I was wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I thought exactly the same. 
The man is seriously skilled,must be so awkward to fight against. 
Imagine if he had Wilders KO ability ðŸ˜±


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 1, 2019)

So the Jones v Santos is PPV.
No wonder people stream it.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 1, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So the Jones v Santos is PPV.
No wonder people stream it.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise this! Been looking forward to this card for months. Think this is the beginning of the end for my Virgin tv package. Only keep it for the UFC.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 2, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Didn't realise this! Been looking forward to this card for months. Think this is the beginning of the end for my Virgin tv package. Only keep it for the UFC.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me. Watch the odd Premiership game but mainly have it for UFC. If every UFC fight now is going to be PPV then I'm cancelling.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 2, 2019)

All the numbered UFC events are on BT Box Office going forward. They're proper shooting themselves in the foot doing that.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 2, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			All the numbered UFC events are on BT Box Office going forward. They're proper shooting themselves in the foot doing that.
		
Click to expand...

Seems really short sighted for a sport they're trying to grow over here.

12/13 numbered events a year make this pretty expensive to follow legitimately now.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 3, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Seems really short sighted for a sport they're trying to grow over here.

12/13 numbered events a year make this pretty expensive to follow legitimately now.
		
Click to expand...

It's ridiculous. If you pay Â£20-30 a month just for BT Sport and also play for the main numbered UFC PPV events by the end of December you'll have paid an extra Â£140 and that's without the UFC fight nights being included. Plus your Sky subscription!!! Ridiculous.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 3, 2019)

Predictions for this weekend:

*Jones *vs Santos - Would love to see Marreta win. He's one of my favourites at the minute so would be great, but just see Jones being too technical, too well rounded and just too good generally for Thiago unfortunately.
*Nunes *vs Holm - Nunes is the best female fighter on the planet by a mile. Holm doesn't have the power to worry her (not compared to Cyborg), imagine it'll be another dominant Nunes performance
Masvidal vs *Askren - *Askren is so damn good, it'll be another classic Askren domination via wrestling. Jorge is good, and has power, but Askren got through Robbie Lawler, I don't see him having issue with Masvidal
*Rockhold *vs Blachowicz - Interested to see how Rockhold looks at 205, can see him being a real contender in the division and expect him to dominate this one. Don't see an area where Jan has an advantage.
Sanchez vs *Chiesa - *Love Diego and would love this little resurgance to continue but can't see it happening. Chiesa coming off a big win over Condit looked good at 170 should be too good for Diego.

Fantastic card, stacked from top to bottom. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Predictions for this weekend:

*Jones *vs Santos - Would love to see Marreta win. He's one of my favourites at the minute so would be great, but just see Jones being too technical, too well rounded and just too good generally for Thiago unfortunately.
*Nunes *vs Holm - Nunes is the best female fighter on the planet by a mile. Holm doesn't have the power to worry her (not compared to Cyborg), imagine it'll be another dominant Nunes performance
Masvidal vs *Askren - *Askren is so damn good, it'll be another classic Askren domination via wrestling. Jorge is good, and has power, but Askren got through Robbie Lawler, I don't see him having issue with Masvidal
*Rockhold *vs Blachowicz - Interested to see how Rockhold looks at 205, can see him being a real contender in the division and expect him to dominate this one. Don't see an area where Jan has an advantage.
Sanchez vs *Chiesa - *Love Diego and would love this little resurgance to continue but can't see it happening. Chiesa coming off a big win over Condit looked good at 170 should be too good for Diego.

Fantastic card, stacked from top to bottom. Looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely won't be paying for it so will catch up on Twitter/Instagram.
Jones
Nunes
Masvidal
Blachowicz
Chiesa


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 7, 2019)

Holy shit Jorge Masvidal. 5 seconds. Askren was out COLD. What a win. Surely gets a title shot now?

Nunes is the greatest female fighter on the planet by a mile, and one of the best female athletes in the world. She's unreal.

Jones-Marreta was a solid fight. Marreta hits SO hard and did so well given his knee was messed up. Surprised Jones didn't take it to the ground tbh.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 7, 2019)

Wow Masvidal! Unbelievable, you don't get any more clear cut than that. His last two fights have produced 2 of the most brutal KO's you'll ever see. I think he'll get the shot for the belt. Not sure if he's perfect for Usman though, unless he can land a bomb. As for Askren, I think the UFC is proving quite a step up from Bellator and One championship. Although, Lawler followed by Masvidal would be a challenge for anyone. Potentially a career affecting KO.

Nunes is the best female fighter of all time. There is no argument to justify anyone else. Impressive finish once again.

Blachowicz potentially ended Rockhold's career. His punch resistance does not appear there any more. Did he break his jaw? Looked odd!

The Jones Santos fight failed to live up to billing. Shame the knee injury occurred, as no doubt impacted the fight. Even with such a dangerous opponent, at times Jones looked bored and was never really in any strife. It looks and feels like he needs a new challenge. A move up to heavyweight might engage him a bit more.

All in all a great card, which I watched on YouTube. BT's decision to put it as PPV hopefully backfires and they change their approach. Not a very bright way to build what is a niche, non-mainstream sport.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 8, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			Definitely won't be paying for it so will catch up on Twitter/Instagram.
Jones
Nunes
Masvidal
Blachowicz
Chiesa
		
Click to expand...

Should have put a couple of quid on my prediction. Not seen any of it yet, only seen stuff on Twitter. Will catch up this week.

Still a terrible decision by BT.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2019)

That 5 second knockout looked lucky as owt to me, he was just jumping in for a clinch by the looks of it and unfortunately his opponent ducked his head at the same time ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			That 5 second knockout looked lucky as owt to me, he was just jumping in for a clinch by the looks of it and unfortunately his opponent ducked his head at the same time ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Nope. He drilled that exact move in training camp (was seen practicing it 48 hours before) and has said it was a move he had in his back pocket ready to go but wasn't sure when he was going to use it. In the moment he had a feeling Askren was going to shoot so went for it straight away and it came off. He absolutely was not jumping in for a clinch with Askren, that's exactly where he wouldn't have wanted to be. Obviously there's a little bit of luck in it landing perfectly on the button, but that's the case with any crazy technique like that. It was planned for, and implemented beautifully by Jorge though.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Nope. He drilled that exact move in training camp (was seen practicing it 48 hours before) and has said it was a move he had in his back pocket ready to go but wasn't sure when he was going to use it. In the moment he had a feeling Askren was going to shoot so went for it straight away and it came off. He absolutely was not jumping in for a clinch with Askren, that's exactly where he wouldn't have wanted to be. Obviously there's a little bit of luck in it landing perfectly on the button, but that's the case with any crazy technique like that. It was planned for, and implemented beautifully by Jorge though.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still not convinced mate lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I'm still not convinced mate lol
		
Click to expand...

Well he definitely wasn't jumping in for a clinch, why would he do that with Askren? He jumped in to land a flying knee, and landed it perfectly. Wouldn't really describe that as lucky, he trained for a technique, planned to execute it in the fight, executed it in the fight to perfection and it won him the fight.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2019)

I've watched it properly now and not just on my mates phone lol it does look a bona fida attempt in fairness. I think it's how he looks out of control after he lands which makes it look weird.
It all happens so quickly


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2019)

Thiago Marreta is an absolute savage. His knee was completely blown out, on his left knee every ligament + his meniscus is torn and he also sustained damage his right knee. How he managed to fight 5 rounds against Jones after that happened in the first round I do not know. Balls of steel.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 16, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151148986121592832
CringeðŸ˜–


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 16, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151148986121592832
CringeðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

He's been impressive in the cage as of late, but what a dick. Would love Benavidez to beat him again.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 16, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			He's been impressive in the cage as of late, but what a dick. Would love Benavidez to beat him again.
		
Click to expand...

Shame TJ is a drug cheat because Iâ€™d fancy him in a rematch.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 16, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Shame TJ is a drug cheat because Iâ€™d fancy him in a rematch.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. With TJ gone for the foreseeable and Demetrius Johnson leaving the UFC, flyweight and bantamweight are a bit light (no pun intended) in marquee fights.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2019)

Stumbled across this the other day;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/48974341

It's a story I wasn't aware of, & found it an interesting read.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 4, 2019)

Covington is not my cup of tea at all. However, his output was impressive against Lawler. I hoped Lawler was rope-a-doping him, but nope. Covington effectively nullified him for 90% of the fight. Wrestling proving time and time again to be key in MMA.

Does anyone know if UFC 241 is going to be PPV? Hope not. Really looking forward to that whole card.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Covington is not my cup of tea at all. However, his output was impressive against Lawler. I hoped Lawler was rope-a-doping him, but nope. Covington effectively nullified him for 90% of the fight. Wrestling proving time and time again to be key in MMA.

Does anyone know if UFC 241 is going to be PPV? Hope not. Really looking forward to that whole card.
		
Click to expand...

He was impressive but I thought it was a total mis match. I've never seen Lawler as a top class fighter and it showed on Sat night. Covington was good but is still totally classless, especially with his comments after the fight. If he'd have knocked Lawler out I think it would have been a near perfect fight but he didn't seem to have the power to do it despite the output. 

I still think Usman will destroy him but you never know. I think Masvidal would beat him too.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			He was impressive but I thought it was a total mis match. *I've never seen Lawler as a top class fighter* and it showed on Sat night. Covington was good but is still totally classless, especially with his comments after the fight. If he'd have knocked Lawler out I think it would have been a near perfect fight but he didn't seem to have the power to do it despite the output.

I still think Usman will destroy him but you never know. I think Masvidal would beat him too.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Lawler's run from 2014 to 2016 was bloody impressive. The Hendricks fight against prime Hendricks followed by one of the best UFC fights ever against Rory where he just made him quit, Robbie was so damn good during that run. 

Really impressive from Covington, his cardio and output was crazy good. He won't be able to do that to Marty though, his wrestling is too good and his striking is better than Colby's too. That's the fight to make now though - you do Marty vs Covington and Masvidal vs Edwards. Two fantastic fights.

Also looks like Askren vs Maia is happening, should be a fantastic grappling match that one.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 5, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Really? Lawler's run from 2014 to 2016 was bloody impressive. The Hendricks fight against prime Hendricks followed by one of the best UFC fights ever against Rory where he just made him quit, Robbie was so damn good during that run.

Really impressive from Covington, his cardio and output was crazy good. He won't be able to do that to Marty though, his wrestling is too good and his striking is better than Colby's too. That's the fight to make now though - you do Marty vs Covington and Masvidal vs Edwards. Two fantastic fights.

Also looks like Askren vs Maia is happening, should be a fantastic grappling match that one.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, never classed him as being one of the best. I always thought he was just a decent fighter but never at the top of the game. It's a strong division but I don't see him being as good as Usman, Woodley, Edwards, Masvidal, Dos Anjos, Thompson or even Darren Till.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2019)

Lawler in his prime was as scary as the division got, he was so good in that run. He's not at the top of the division now though, but that's hardly surprising, he made his UFC debut 17 years ago, he first won the belt 5 years ago, he's 37. In his prime he was comfortably one of the best WW's in the world.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 5, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Lawler in his prime was as scary as the division got, he was so good in that run. He's not at the top of the division now though, but that's hardly surprising, he made his UFC debut 17 years ago, he first won the belt 5 years ago, he's 37. In his prime he was comfortably one of the best WW's in the world.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt a world class fighter in his day. Was really competitive against Askren too. Speaking of controversial stoppages, there were a few times chokes weren't noticed at the weekend. Clearly taps were made on a couple of occasions. Should this be policed better? No idea how though. Just scary to see.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 12, 2019)

Maybe the best top-end of a card of the year this weekend. DC-Stipe 2, Nate vs Pettis and Romero vs Costa. Ooooooofffff. Man I'm excited for those 3 fights.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 12, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Maybe the best top-end of a card of the year this weekend. DC-Stipe 2, Nate vs Pettis and Romero vs Costa. Ooooooofffff. Man I'm excited for those 3 fights.
		
Click to expand...

Yep a very fan friendly card. This is why fans love MMA, but particularly the UFC - they make the fights people want to see. Granted, a lot easier now when they almost have a monopoly and no conflicting federations like in boxing. I was a little concerned BT would put this on PPV, hopefully they received enough negative criticism after last time.

Romero v Costa should be amazing. I really like Costa, but think Romero will win early. I'd be happy to be proven wrong.

I wish Pettis v Diaz happened 5 years ago. Pettis looked amazing versus Wonderboy. Diaz has been out of the cage for 3 years. Really good fight. Hope it delivers. It should do. I think it will be a points win for Pettis.

Cormier v Miocic is a great headline bout. I really want Cormier to win, I just like the guy. I don't think it will be the same type of fight as their first. I think Miocic has to finish, as don't see him out grinding Cormier. I think Cormier in round 4 or 5.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2019)

DC  Always hate watching DC lose, absolutely love that dude, such a genuinely great guy. Looked so good in the first 2 rounds and then seemed to get tired and the output really dropped allowing Stipe to take over. Would like to see it run back, but wouldn't be surprised if it's Stipe-Ngannou 2 next and DC retires. 

Diaz looked superb, like he'd never been away. Wasn't sure what we'd see next if Nate won, thought he might called out Conor, but forget Conor, I hadn't even thought of Diaz-Masvidal. What an f'ing fight that's going to be. Hope they get it booked.

Costa-Yoel was fantastic, what a fight, one of the best I've seen this year. Thought Costa won it, gave him the first 2 and didn't understand the boos, after that fight neither of them deserved to be booed. Excited for Costa vs the winner of Bobby Knuckles-Izzy. Adesanya vs Costa would be unreal.

What a card!


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 18, 2019)

Costa/Romero was a great fight, what a first round! Back and forth epic. Costa causes Whittaker or Adesanya issues.

Brilliant to see Diaz back. I thought he'd kneed his way to a KO in the third. Would love to see him versus Masvidal - but think Masvidal will want a title shot first.

Absolutely gutted for Cormier. Essentially knackered himself out. Miocic showed great composure and a took some huge shots. Poured it in he fourth and Cormier did not deal with the massive digs to his body. Surely they will allow a rubber match? Hope it's not the end of Cormier. Strong argument for Miocic being the best heavyweight of all time, especially when you consider his resume.


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 21, 2019)

Gutted for DC, love the guy and everything he stands for. Speaks so well too, his commentary is the best of the fighters for me. Thought he won the 1st 3 rounds but was shattered in the 4th and the body shots really hurt him. 

Glad nobody is calling Connor out now, his time has gone, the UFC should forget him now. Dependent on which weight class he sees himself fighting at, if he ever does, I can't see him beating Diaz, Masvidal, Khabib, Pettis, Holloway, Poirer.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bellator had been teasing a "big name International" signing for a week or so and officially announced who it is last night - former England rugby International James Haskell. 34 years old, built like a tank and has apparently been training for a while, interested to see how he goes. I remember John Hathaway having a Rugby background before switching to MMA and he was probably the best British grappler we had in the early days of UK fighters in the UFC, so interested to see how the skills transition for Haskell.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Bellator had been teasing a "big name International" signing for a week or so and officially announced who it is last night - former England rugby International James Haskell. 34 years old, built like a tank and has apparently been training for a while, interested to see how he goes. I remember John Hathaway having a Rugby background before switching to MMA and he was probably the best British grappler we had in the early days of UK fighters in the UFC, so interested to see how the skills transition for Haskell.
		
Click to expand...

He's certainly a unit and formerly an elite level athlete. I just fear at his age it's a big step. No idea if he has any other martial arts/combat experience, which would at least give him some grounding. Bellator is exceptionally high level - this could go very wrong!

I note his missus is Richard and Judy's daughter and they've done some reality tv together. Hope this isn't something like Flintoff's foray into boxing, via a tv show.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 22, 2019)

Doubt it. He apparently does Rugby podcast where he often talks about training Jiu Jitsu and Judo, and has trained at London Shootfighters for a number of years. I think he'll be taking this pretty seriously.

What is the intention of those Sky AJ interview adverts? If it's to make AJ look like an absolute mug, then it's working.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Doubt it. He apparently does Rugby podcast where he often talks about training Jiu Jitsu and Judo, and has trained at London Shootfighters for a number of years. I think he'll be taking this pretty seriously.

What is the intention of those Sky AJ interview adverts? If it's to make AJ look like an absolute mug, then it's working.
		
Click to expand...

I've just read he's been into MMA for a while and is pretty knowledgeable. Whole different ball game actually competing though. 

Joshua is coming across as a sore loser. Also, building himself up for a massive fall should he lose again. Ruiz certainly has the hand speed to cause him the same problems all over again. Joshua's problem is that he needs a round or two to recover from a decent punch. Whyte was injured so couldn't follow up when he had him hurt. Klitschko is always safety first, so backed off when he pretty much had Joshua beat, enabling him 2 or 3 rounds off. Ruiz was all over him as soon as he had him rocked. He's a come forward fighter anyway and didn't let him off the hook. If he lands again, the same result is not a stretch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Doubt it. He apparently does Rugby podcast where he often talks about training Jiu Jitsu and Judo, and has trained at London Shootfighters for a number of years. I think he'll be taking this pretty seriously.

What is the intention of those Sky AJ interview adverts? If it's to make AJ look like an absolute mug, then it's working.
		
Click to expand...

Hope Ruiz knocks him out again. 
Joshua was so over hyped,only a matter of before he got found out.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2019)

2 fights I really hope we see in UFC.

Diaz v Masvidal
Ferguson v Khabib.

Would also like to see Jones v Santos 2.

No one else touches Jones at light heavyweight imo.

Jones v Cormier at heavy weight would be the same outcome as their last 2 fights so not really interested in that.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			2 fights I really hope we see in UFC.

Diaz v Masvidal
Ferguson v Khabib.

Would also like to see Jones v Santos 2.

No one else touches Jones at light heavyweight imo.

Jones v Cormier at heavy weight would be the same outcome as their last 2 fights so not really interested in that.
		
Click to expand...

I like your list! Add to that any credible opponent for Cejudo. Literally anyone who could beat him - Benevidez, Cruz or even bring Johnson back. I just hate his cheesiness. Brilliant last few performances, but each time he speaks it's like he's cutting a WWF promo video. I'd tune in just to see him lose (probably justifying why he does it!).

I think that Santos is the only credible opponent for Jones at LHW at the minute. 2 up and comers are in with a shout soon: Johnny Walker has looked sensational since joining the UFC. No idea what his ranking is though. Jones is probably a tad premature for him, but another one or two victories puts him in the frame. Dominick Reyes is an unbeaten fighter. Didn't look great last time though - and probably shouldn't  have won. Don't think either would trouble Jones presently.

I would still like to see Jones V Cormier at heavyweight. After the weekend, the argument about Cormier being a totally different animal at heavyweight has dissipated. However, I'd love Cormier to be the one to legitimately beat Jones.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			I like your list! Add to that any credible opponent for Cejudo. Literally anyone who could beat him - Benevidez, Cruz or even bring Johnson back. I just hate his cheesiness. Brilliant last few performances, but each time he speaks it's like he's cutting a WWF promo video. I'd tune in just to see him lose (probably justifying why he does it!).

I think that Santos is the only credible opponent for Jones at LHW at the minute. 2 up and comers are in with a shout soon: Johnny Walker has looked sensational since joining the UFC. No idea what his ranking is though. Jones is probably a tad premature for him, but another one or two victories puts him in the frame. Dominick Reyes is an unbeaten fighter. Didn't look great last time though - and probably shouldn't  have won. Don't think either would trouble Jones presently.

I would still like to see Jones V Cormier at heavyweight. After the weekend, the argument about Cormier being a totally different animal at heavyweight has dissipated. However, I'd love Cormier to be the one to legitimately beat Jones.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d love to see someone choke Cejudo with his gold medal. 
Only person I see beating him at the Minute is Dillashaw,and that isnâ€™t going to happen anytime soon. 

Walker does look good(apart from his celebration) but Jones would destroy him. 

I really hope Poirier beats Khabib. 

Ortega V the Zombie could be a good fight.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 28, 2019)

UFC 242 is on PPV. Ridiculous!


----------



## Wilson (Aug 31, 2019)

Campbell putting in a great showing against Lomachenko, who is on a different level.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks like itâ€™s going to be Ferguson v Khabib.

Big respect to Poirier,gave it his best but Khabib just too good.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2019)

Poirier was close with that guillotine and had Khabib rocked with the right hand, possibly the most adversity we've seen Khabib in, which just shows how good Khabib is as he got through it pretty comfortably. I think Ferguson will give him a good fight if they can actually make it to fight night. Tony so dangerous off the bottom, is very difficult to submit, and the pressure he puts on guys will be tough for Khabib to handle going into the later rounds. Tony's the only guy I think that offers a legitimate challenge to Khabib at LW. I still want to see the GSP fight but can't see that one happening.

Felder-Barboza was fantastic. So glad Felder got the decision, love that dude. Felder's fight-style is so entertaining, his striking is so damn good and him and DC are my favourite fighter-commentators, hope he gets a Top 5 guy now.


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Poirier was close with that guillotine and had Khabib rocked with the right hand, possibly the most adversity we've seen Khabib in, which just shows how good Khabib is as he got through it pretty comfortably. I think Ferguson will give him a good fight if they can actually make it to fight night. Tony so dangerous off the bottom, is very difficult to submit, and the pressure he puts on guys will be tough for Khabib to handle going into the later rounds. Tony's the only guy I think that offers a legitimate challenge to Khabib at LW. I still want to see the GSP fight but can't see that one happening.

Felder-Barboza was fantastic. So glad Felder got the decision, love that dude. Felder's fight-style is so entertaining, his striking is so damn good and him and DC are my favourite fighter-commentators, hope he gets a Top 5 guy now.
		
Click to expand...

he talks so much sense too, like DC his commentary is top notch too.

Forget Connor, go straight to Ferguson and then Diaz.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2019)

Conor's tried to put himself back into the title picture calling out Khabib for a rematch in Moscow but I don't think anyone wants to actually see that apart from Conor and Dana. I do think Conor would put up a better fight 2nd time round, but he's still getting mauled by Khabib and likely submitted. Watching the first fight back on YouTube Conor did better first time around than I remembered, but he's still not beating Khabib.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Conor's tried to put himself back into the title picture calling out Khabib for a rematch in Moscow but I don't think anyone wants to actually see that apart from Conor and Dana. I do think Conor would put up a better fight 2nd time round, but he's still getting mauled by Khabib and likely submitted. Watching the first fight back on YouTube Conor did better first time around than I remembered, but he's still not beating Khabib.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I felt the same after rewatching the Khabib v McGregor fight.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 9, 2019)

I remembered the fight like it was a total mauling but it wasn't _that _dominant. Conor scrambled well in the 1st and did decently in the stand-up, Khabib mauled him in round 2 and it was easily a 10-8, I thought Conor won round 3 (as did the 3 judges) and was doing well in round 4 before the takedown that led to the submission. Even Khabib's big right hand I remember totally different, it didn't really put Conor down, or if it did it was only for a split second and then Conor was back on the attack attempting a flying knee. Khabib dominated the fight but Conor was coming on strong in 3 and 4 and his notoriously dodgy cardio held up really well, he looked fresh in round 4. His striking wasn't great though, he didn't land any crisp shots, never looked like landing the left straight, but I think the broken foot in camp a few weeks out must have had an impact on that and his ability to move. So I think he'd do better in a 2nd fight, but that being said, I don't want to see it until Conor comes back and puts away a top 5/10 guy like Poirier, Cerrone, Gaethje or Iaquinta.


----------



## njt1986 (Sep 12, 2019)

The problem with Conor, and what will always be a problem with Conor, is that he has no real ground game or wrestling. I'm sure he might stuff a few takedowns here and there, and he may be able to scramble back to his feet now and then, but against someone like Khabib who will just keep on coming like a T-1000? Not a chance.

The Conor fight I wanted most was Conor vs Tony ... jesus christ that would have been a bloodbath! Tony would punch himself in the face just to beat Conor to it! He's a mad man! And I think that would be the most interesting fight of all because Tony is just as good on his feet as Conor - yes Conor has maybe a better Western Boxing base than Tony, but Tony has lethal Muay Thai. Conor would not want to get anywhere NEAR a clinch with Tony because he'd be kneeing and elbowing and punching him constantly. But, Tony is mad enough to give Conor plenty of chances to land one on him and potentially put him away.

Tony vs Khabib is *THE* lightweight fight though, god i've been waiting for that fight to finally take place for years! 

Some of the other weight divisions i'm finding a little stale though. LHW used to be absolutely stacked with top level talent and potential contenders to get within reach of Jon Jones but now? I don't see anyone beating him. Santos did well, in fact that's underselling him, he did AMAZINGLY well against Jones but I couldn't help but feel like Jon maybe hadn't taken him completely seriously, like when he fought Gustafson and was out snorting coke from strippers butt cracks in the weeks leading up to it and taking motorway dick pills


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 26, 2019)

I can't believe Nigel Benn has signed up to fight Sakio Bika at the age of 55. He hasn't fought since 1996 - a year he suffered three defeats. 

There's no doubt Benn was world class and was in numerous amazing fights. But he's 55. He's not fought in 23 years and not won in 24. Bika has been inactive for 2 years. He's lost a fair few fights, but mainly against top drawer opposition including: Calzaghe, Ward, Stevenson, Dirrell and Bute. He's never been knocked out and is no mug.

It's a bit worrying that a 55 year has been given a license. Hope it doesn't end badly.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 27, 2019)

How are these 50+ year olds getting Boxing licenses? Sport really does shoot itself in the foot sometimes.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 26, 2019)

Askren chocked unconscious by a Demian Maia RNC. I thought Askren would have a fantastic run in the UFC but it hasn't happened. A contentious win over Lawler followed by being KO'd in 5 seconds and then chocked unconscious by Maia. Could be the end for Askren's career, can't see him coming back from this. Shame, as was super excited for his debut.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 26, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Askren chocked unconscious by a Demian Maia RNC. I thought Askren would have a fantastic run in the UFC but it hasn't happened. A contentious win over Lawler followed by being KO'd in 5 seconds and then chocked unconscious by Maia. Could be the end for Askren's career, can't see him coming back from this. Shame, as was super excited for his debut.
		
Click to expand...

Askren may go down as the biggest hype job to ever feature in the UFC. I was never a fan as his fights were usually boring and I don't think the calibre of his opposition was anything to shout about. 

However, the UFC have been unrelenting with his opponents since he joined. The fight with Lawler was a beat down, which probably should have been stopped. To be fair he scraped a win - in very contentious circumstances. He was then pole-axed by Masvidal and now choked unconscious by Maia. I think it's fair to say he's struggled with the step up.

His stand up is awful and he's much too one dimensional. Is he a big draw in the USA though? I think that will determine if he continues. 

Really looking forward to UFC 244 now Diaz is cleared to fight. I hope the main event lives up to the hype. Will be good to see what Till is like at middleweight. A terrible choice of opponent in Gastelum though. Could be a tough night for him. The whole card looks amazing. For Johnny Walker to only make the pre-lims says it all.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 26, 2019)

Askren just joins a list of guys who looked fantastic outside the organisation but have flattered to deceive. Guys like Sexyama, Lombard, Sokoudjou, Shields and Jorge Santiago. He did win the first 2 rounds against Maia to be fair to him, and contentious or not, he did beat Lawler after surviving getting battered, so have to give him a little bit of credit, but yeah, think he expected to just shut guys down like he was in other promotions, but hasn't happened that way. His stand-up is awful, but against most guys not named Demian Maia that's not really a big issue, as he can take anyone down and rag-doll them on the mat, Maia's just too damn good. To dominate Askren on the mat like he did was so damn impressive, Askren's a seriously good grappler.

Also, I don't think his opposition outside the UFC was _that _bad. His run in Bellator where dominated Thompson, Heiron, Lima and Koreshkov was impressive. Suzuki has some handy wins and he absolutely wrecked Aoki. The calibre of opponents in this UFC run has been far better though, and I'm sure the 18 month layoff has done him no favours. I think this could be it for him now though, would be surprised to see him come back, although I would like to see him string a couple of wins together against guys like Mike Perry or take on someone like Condit before moving back up to face a ranked guy. Wouldn't surprise me to see him retire though.

Just hope Diaz doesn't stick to his guns about pulling out, and turns up next week to fight, I'm sure he will. Hell of a card. Agreed RE:Till, but apparently he asked for a top guy. The UFC wanted to give him a gatekeeper but he flat-out denied it, so here we are with Gastelum. I think he matches up pretty well with Gastelum with his length, reach and then his power should be better now he's not depleting himself with a brutal weight cut. I think 185 is the right weight for Till, and he could go on a run, the weight cut can't have been helping him at 170. 

The card is absolutely stacked. Lee-Gillespie should be fantastic - Gillespie could be the guy to really challenge Khabib but this could be the night where Kevin Lee finally showcases his unreal potential. Lewis-Ivanov probably shouldn't be on the main card ahead of Walker-Anderson but it'll be a good HW scrap. Always love watching Wonderboy and Luque is on a tidy little run so should be a good fight. Then the main and co-main are fantastic, so excited for Diaz-Masvidal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 30, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189478702951944194ðŸ˜‚ hope he smashes Till.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2019)

Till might not even make it to fight night. Currently having visa issues trying to get into the US. Gastelum has said he won't find a late replacement. Suck if this fight falls through, was excited for it. Think Till could be a force at MW.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 31, 2019)

Till is now on a flight to NY. Lands on Friday in time for the weigh-in and ceremonial weigh-in. Not sure how it will mess with his weight cut & the jet lag might suck come fight night but hopefully not.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 31, 2019)

I can't see him winning to be honest so its a good excuse to fall back on


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 31, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			I can't see him winning to be honest so its a good excuse to fall back on 

Click to expand...

I agree,Iâ€™ll go Gastelum KO in 2nd.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone care to make a prediction for the BMF title? 
Iâ€™m surprised Masvidal is such a big favourite with the bookies.
I can see it going the distance & Iâ€™ll go with Nate.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 2, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Anyone care to make a prediction for the BMF title?
Iâ€™m surprised Masvidal is such a big favourite with the bookies.
I can see it going the distance & Iâ€™ll go with Nate.
		
Click to expand...

Massively looking forward to this. Not bothered who wins, just hope it delivers. Masvidal is the more devastating puncher, which Diaz focussing more on output. Both have ridiculous chins. Diaz obviously has a mega advantage on the ground, so if he's smart...

My predictions for the night:
Diaz by submission. 
Gastelum by KO.
Luque by decision.
Lewis by decision.
Gillespie by submission.
Walker by KO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 2, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Massively looking forward to this. Not bothered who wins, just hope it delivers. Masvidal is the more devastating puncher, which Diaz focussing more on output. Both have ridiculous chins. Diaz obviously has a mega advantage on the ground, so if he's smart...

My predictions for the night:
Diaz by submission.
Gastelum by KO.
Luque by decision.
Lewis by decision.
Gillespie by submission.
Walker by KO.
		
Click to expand...

Heard a few people questioning wether Walkers shoulder Is 100%.

Wonder boy is one of my favourite fighters to watch,I just feel that heâ€™s too nice.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 3, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			My predictions for the night:
Diaz by submission.
Gastelum by KO.
Luque by decision.
Lewis by decision.
Gillespie by submission.
Walker by KO.
		
Click to expand...

My predictions were awful, but what a card! Disappointed with how Masvidal-Diaz finished. However, Masvidal performed superbly. Picked Diaz apart with power and accuracy. It was a bad cut but we've seen fights continue in similar circumstances. Shame it had to end that way, but I don't think rounds four and five would have changed anything. I'd prefer to see Masvidal go in to challenge for the actual belt next. He deserves it after recent performances. Suppose it will come down to money.

Till performed intelligently. He is still massive at middleweight and looks strong at the weight. Negated Gastelum, moving away from his power all night. I think Gastelum was ranked 4. Don't know where that win will put Till, but the top 5 of the middleweight division is stacked. 

Thompson v Luque was a brilliant fight. Luque's toughness was key to that. When fighters engage with Thompson, it's normally a guaranteed good spectacle and this didn't disappoint. Luque took some punishment, but was always in the fight. Thompson's accuracy is frightening.

The Lewis fight was as expected.

What a KO by Lee! Bad, bad knockout. Gillespie was much fancied but was properly sparked and that could have an ongoing impact on his career. Lee needed that performance after back to back defeats. 

Great performance by Anderson. Walker is someone's fights I look forward to, but he was caught and not let off the hook.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2019)

The way Masvidal has turned his career around is so impressive. Back-to-back defeats in 2017 but has come back magnificently in 2019, and this was a beautiful performance. Stoppage was obviously early, but as above, it wouldn't have gone any differently in rounds 4 and 5. Jorge's boxing is exceptional, so accurate, so powerful, he's a handful for anyone. Would also prefer to see Masvidal vs the winner of Marty and Colby. WW is so stacked.

Till performed superbly, so glad to see him beat a top MW contender in his first fight in the division. Showed some of the stuff he showed against Wonderboy controlling the pace of the striking and looked so strong in the clinch. Thought Kelvin won R3 but Till took the first two. Excited to see who he gets next, great debut in the division and delighted to see him back in the win column.

Kevin Lee looked fantastic. He has SO much potential and seems like Tristar and Firas Zihabi could be the place for him to put it all together the way he should.

Anderson and Wonderboy looked superb as well. Anderson landed heavy and just ran through Walker. Think Walker winning would have been better for the division though, Anderson's not the man to challenge Jon Jones.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2019)

Random UFC related post.
Ross Pearson was on my flight home from Dubai earlier today. I didn't have the balls to go up and ask for a photo ðŸ¤£


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 24, 2019)

Is Wilder the biggest puncher of all time? He's KO'd all of his opponents (I'm counting Fury in that - he was out but freakishly recovered). Last night Ortiz boxed his head of for 7 rounds. Wilder landed one clean shot and it's over. 

As we saw in the Fury fight, his punch is a huge leveller. Technically he's awful so they say. However, he's effective and bar Fury he only really needs to land once in 12 rounds. It's like Furyk's swing. Shouldn't work, but does. 

Possibly should earn more respect than he does. He fights Fury again in February. I think he might come and try to bomb him out this time. With Joshua v Ruiz in a few weeks and Usyk looking the real deal, the heavyweight division is worth watching again.


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Is Wilder the biggest puncher of all time? He's KO'd all of his opponents (I'm counting Fury in that - he was out but freakishly recovered). Last night Ortiz boxed his head of for 7 rounds. Wilder landed one clean shot and it's over.

As we saw in the Fury fight, his punch is a huge leveller. Technically he's awful so they say. However, he's effective and bar Fury he only really needs to land once in 12 rounds. It's like Furyk's swing. Shouldn't work, but does.

Possibly should earn more respect than he does. He fights Fury again in February. I think he might come and try to bomb him out this time. With Joshua v Ruiz in a few weeks and Usyk looking the real deal, the heavyweight division is worth watching again.
		
Click to expand...

He's certainly up there with his power. I saw the Ortiz fight and Wilder was 7-0 rounds down but all you thought was one punch and he's KO'd. So it proved. AJ would get twatted in a few rounds. Fury has the skills to avoid being hit but I think Wilder in the rematch would take more chances. I think someone like Ruiz Jr could be very dangerous for Wilder as he goes in swinging and Ortiz has shown that Wilder can be vulnerable if caught. Just don't give him the boxing distance and expose your chin otherwise its  time.

Earlier in the day, Callum Smith defended his title against the rank outsider John Ryder. I, like quite a few others, had Ryder winning but the judges gave it to the hometown boy by a massive margin. Not a scandalous decision, but you can bet if that was against a UK fighter abroad, there would have been a bit of a kerfuffle. Hometown decision that one.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 26, 2019)

Piece said:



			He's certainly up there with his power. I saw the Ortiz fight and Wilder was 7-0 rounds down but all you thought was one punch and he's KO'd. So it proved. AJ would get twatted in a few rounds. Fury has the skills to avoid being hit but I think Wilder in the rematch would take more chances. I think someone like Ruiz Jr could be very dangerous for Wilder as he goes in swinging and Ortiz has shown that Wilder can be vulnerable if caught. Just don't give him the boxing distance and expose your chin otherwise its  time.

Earlier in the day, Callum Smith defended his title against the rank outsider John Ryder. I, like quite a few others, had Ryder winning but the judges gave it to the hometown boy by a massive margin. Not a scandalous decision, but you can bet if that was against a UK fighter abroad, there would have been a bit of a kerfuffle. Hometown decision that one.
		
Click to expand...

I agree on Joshua. Can just see his legs stiffening as soon as Wilder touches him. However, he does have the speed and power to trouble Wilder. Really interested in how he approaches the Ruiz re-match. I'd not seen much of him before their last fight. After subsequently watching about 5 of his fights, his style is awful for Joshua. Doesn't take a step back, fast hands and happy to take one to give 3. I think Joshua needs to keep moving and land combos to nullify him.

I saw the Smith fight. It was certainly a contentious decision. He looked hesitant from about the 4th round. I don't give him any hope against Canelo. He only needs to ask his brother about how that goes. I'd prefer to see him take on domestic rivals like Saunders and Eubank Junior first.


----------



## Piece (Nov 26, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			I agree on Joshua. Can just see his legs stiffening as soon as Wilder touches him. However, he does have the speed and power to trouble Wilder. Really interested in how he approaches the Ruiz re-match. I'd not seen much of him before their last fight. After subsequently watching about 5 of his fights, his style is awful for Joshua. Doesn't take a step back, fast hands and happy to take one to give 3. I think Joshua needs to keep moving and land combos to nullify him.

I saw the Smith fight. It was certainly a contentious decision. He looked hesitant from about the 4th round. I don't give him any hope against Canelo. He only needs to ask his brother about how that goes. I'd prefer to see him take on domestic rivals like Saunders and Eubank Junior first.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. I think Saunders v Smith is a great match up. Both had dodgy last performances, with at least Saunders taking the judges out of the equation. Canelo v Smith wouldn't be a good idea for Smith. Even Smith v GGG would be better for Smith.


----------



## IainP (Dec 1, 2019)

Bit late but AndrÃ©s GutiÃ©rrez missing weight by 11 pounds!
Did he have a craving for a kebab and churros the night before ðŸ˜


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2019)

Who do you want & who do you think will come out on top in the AJ v Ruiz fight?
I’d like to see Ruiz win & I think he’s got a better chance than the bookies are giving him. 
I’ll av a few quid on Ruiz in the 5th & 6th.


----------



## Piece (Dec 6, 2019)

The worry is that AJ can't take a decent punch. Ruiz knows that if he tags him high he's in. I think Ruiz wins by KO in 5.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 7, 2019)

Some good odds available. You can get 11/2 for Ruiz to win in rounds 1-6. Joshua is 5/2 for same market. 

Punch resistance will be a key factor. Ruiz’s style is awful for Joshua. I think it will be an early finish for either, depending on who lands first. I wonder how much the last fight plays on Joshua’s mind if he does hurt him. I can’t see him rushing in again. Ruiz is durable, as seen in the Parker fight and against Joshua. Joshua probably needs the KO. 

I’ll backing both on the odds above. I’ll also be backing Joshua to win in round 5 and Ruiz to win round 7. Spreading my bets/sitting in the fence. Although I’d like Joshua to win.


----------



## IainP (Dec 7, 2019)

Interesting that one has gone heavier and one lighter, almost trying to nullify the others perceived strengths.
Interested to follow how Hunter & Whyte do also.


----------



## IainP (Dec 7, 2019)

Here we go then...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 7, 2019)

Superb performance from Joshua, stuck to his game plan, annoyed Ruiz no end.
Commentators were doubting he could maintain his discipline after 2 rounds, then 5 rounds, then 8, etc etc, by the 12th they were gushing about his performance.
Great comeback.


----------



## Piece (Dec 7, 2019)

AJ boxed very well, avoiding getting close to Ruiz,  picking him off. He is back in the game, more though because Ruiz thought he could do the same as last time but was too weighty. Does he beat Wilder or Fury? Hmmm. Don't think so for me.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 7, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Superb performance from Joshua, stuck to his game plan, annoyed Ruiz no end.
Commentators were doubting he could maintain his discipline after 2 rounds, then 5 rounds, then 8, etc etc, by the 12th they were gushing about his performance.
Great comeback.
		
Click to expand...

solid disciplines performance, wonder if ruiz has Claus for another fight, don't think it will happen as probably same resu lt. Could be some good matchups next year with Fury to p billing. Suspect if fury loses to wilder he'll be of to wresting


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 7, 2019)

Piece said:



			AJ boxed very well, avoiding getting close to Ruiz,  picking him off. He is back in the game, more though because Ruiz thought he could do the same as last time but was too weighty.* Does he beat Wilder or Fury?* Hmmm. Don't think so for me.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, he won't be able to avoid Wilder's power for 12 rounds, and doesn't have the fundamentals to out-skill Fury, nor the power to him away. Joshua has the belts for now, but only until he fights the Wilder-Fury winner. His performance tonight was excellent though, did what he needed to do, out-skilled and showed solid Boxing discipline. Excellent adjustment, and a deserved victory.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 7, 2019)

For me the real Joshua Turned up tonight. He's always better when on the light side.

I genuinely think if he'd been in that shape last time round he'd have dispatched Ruiz. That's not taking away from Ruiz performance. Just the extra evasion and cardio benefits would have helped him.

This time round if anything the last fight imo played on AJ's mind so he didn't even contemplate taking a chance.

When he faces either of the two main contenders it'll be a good match up. For me, Fury doesn't have the killer knock out power. So AJ can take him. Out as long as he connects. Against wilder I think it'd be down to whether he can avoid him like he did ruiz and then take advantage of wilders mistakes. Hell swing more wildly than Ruiz. So it'll be who connects a big punch imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			For me the real Joshua Turned up tonight. He's always better when on the light side.

I genuinely think if he'd been in that shape last time round he'd have dispatched Ruiz. That's not taking away from Ruiz performance. Just the extra evasion and cardio benefits would have helped him.

This time round if anything the last fight imo played on AJ's mind so he didn't even contemplate taking a chance.

When he faces either of the two main contenders it'll be a good match up. For me, Fury doesn't have the killer knock out power. So AJ can take him. Out as long as he connects. Against wilder I think it'd be down to whether he can avoid him like he did ruiz and then take advantage of wilders mistakes. Hell swing more wildly than Ruiz. So it'll be who connects a big punch imo.
		
Click to expand...

Professional performance from AJ tonight,but a bit of a bore fest IMO. 
I think Fury would easily out box him & IF Wilder lands 1 it’d be game over. The heavy weight division is a bit tasty at the minute.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Professional performance from AJ tonight,but a bit of a bore fest IMO. 
I think Fury would easily out box him & IF Wilder lands 1 it’d be game over. The heavy weight division is a bit tasty at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

I agree Fury would outbox him if he turned up with the same style, but I think he wouldn’t be scared of fury knocking him out. So would go at him more. I think he’d land more than wilder did as he’s not as wild. So would be an interesting fight. 

Agree it wasn’t as entertaining tonight as I’d have wanted if I’d paid £25 for it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 8, 2019)

Okay here it comes, put your drinks down ... just in case.

for me, Ruiz is the second in the division and needs to be passed by wilder or Fury, before they get near Joshua. 

And the bulk of the purse should go to Ruiz for those fights. 

Okay I’ll get my coat


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 8, 2019)

harpo_72 said:



			Okay here it comes, put your drinks down ... just in case.

for me, Ruiz is the second in the division and needs to be passed by wilder or Fury, before they get near Joshua. 

And the bulk of the purse should go to Ruiz for those fights. 

Okay I’ll get my coat
		
Click to expand...

I’d like to see Ruiz v Wilder. 

That Would be a fun fight. Fury would just keep him at range and beat him comfortably on points imo


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I’d like to see Ruiz v Wilder.

That Would be a fun fight. Fury would just keep him at range and beat him comfortably on points imo
		
Click to expand...

I think Ruiz learnt something last night and like AJ has realised he has to add to his repertoire.. which makes me think Fury would be a good proposition for him.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 8, 2019)

Apparently Ruiz was meant to be back in camp in July and didn't show up until September. Says if he gets a third fight the best version of Andy Ruiz will show up, which is a shame, as this was his opportunity to prove he's better than Joshua and he turned up out of shape and failed to perform. Embarrassing.


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Apparently Ruiz was meant to be back in camp in July and didn't show up until September. Says if he gets a third fight the best version of Andy Ruiz will show up, which is a shame, as this was his opportunity to prove he's better than Joshua and he turned up out of shape and failed to perform. Embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

If he's not careful (Ruiz), he will fritter away all his cash in a very short time. He should be around 17-18 stone, not a flabby 20+. Got what he deserved and AJ couldn't believe his luck.

Wilder against AJ would be who lands first as we know that both can't take a decent punch. Fury v AJ could be a bore fest.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Ruiz should still be in the mix but AJ has shown the blueprint to beat him but he still would have a punche rs chance in anyf ight. 
I was watching an American stream and they were saying that was the game plan they had for the first fight but he didn't stick to it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 8, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Ruiz should still be in the mix but AJ has shown the blueprint to beat him but he still would have a punche rs chance in anyf ight.
I was watching an American stream and they were saying that was the game plan they had for the first fight but he didn't stick to it.
		
Click to expand...

This is why I want to wilder Ruiz.. as I don’t really rate wilder apart from being a heavy hitter .. if he comes up against high hand speed slugger with some resistance what will be the result


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 8, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Ruiz should still be in the mix but AJ has shown the blueprint to beat him but he still would have a punche rs chance in anyf ight.
I was watching an American stream and they were saying that was the game plan they had for the first fight but he didn't stick to it.
		
Click to expand...

That was the stream I had, I genuinely think there was more than just him not sticking to his game plan in the first fight as well, maybe a bit cocky as Ruiz was a late replacement, maybe not as focussed.
It’s possible the Ruiz defeat will be of a benefit to him in the long run keeping him grounded and focussed.


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't watch boxing, especially since it went pay-per-view, so have read about this on-line.

So, AJ, is huge, chiselled out of granite, and trained really hard.  The other guy looks fatter than me.  AJ won.  Fancy that.  If I was interested in boxing I would worry about the future of this sport.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 8, 2019)

Joshua did what was needed and produced a professional, if not boring performance. His chin is a massive concern though. His legs stiffened almost every time Ruiz landed. His team will want no part of a third fight with Ruiz.

I thought the scorecards were friendly to Whyte. He had to endure a decent amount of punishment.

The heavyweight division is really interesting at minute. There’s a decent crop around right now. Fury, Wilder and Joshua lead the way. Each of those has vulnerabilities though and some of the chasing pack will fancy their chances. 

Whyte when focussed and in shape gives Wilder and Joshua problems. Fury would likely be able to keep away from his wild swings. Parker is still relevant, has a great chin and could compete. Ruiz, again if he got in shape he would be awful for Wilder with his style and strong chin. Ortiz is still relevant and could outbox most. The interesting one for me though is Usyk. He has a good boxing brain and can punch and take a punch. However, that might change at heavyweight. His speed could cause all sorts of problems for all of the other heavyweights.

If the above I feel Whyte deserves his opportunity. Usyk should challenge one of the others, but expect him to get a title shot next year.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 8, 2019)

Isn't Usyk one of Joshua a mandatorys s ?


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2019)

Fromtherough said:



			Joshua did what was needed and produced a professional, if not boring performance. His chin is a massive concern though. His legs stiffened almost every time Ruiz landed. His team will want no part of a third fight with Ruiz.

I thought the scorecards were friendly to Whyte. He had to endure a decent amount of punishment.

The heavyweight division is really interesting at minute. There’s a decent crop around right now. Fury, Wilder and Joshua lead the way. Each of those has vulnerabilities though and some of the chasing pack will fancy their chances.

Whyte when focussed and in shape gives Wilder and Joshua problems. Fury would likely be able to keep away from his wild swings. Parker is still relevant, has a great chin and could compete. Ruiz, again if he got in shape he would be awful for Wilder with his style and strong chin. Ortiz is still relevant and could outbox most. The interesting one for me though is Usyk. He has a good boxing brain and can punch and take a punch. However, that might change at heavyweight. His speed could cause all sorts of problems for all of the other heavyweights.

If the above I feel Whyte deserves his opportunity. Usyk should challenge one of the others, but expect him to get a title shot next year.
		
Click to expand...

If Whyte performs like that in the championship bouts he will be murdered. Whyte has got something though and I think a scrap v Parker or Usyk would be good.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 15, 2019)

UFC 245 lived up to the billing, brilliant card. Usman v Covington had the needle ensuring their fight was always going to be watchable and it didn’t disappoint. Usman proved himself the much more technically sound striker. Covington is tough as nails though. I’m not a fan, but would have liked to have seen him finish the fight. I think Usman was able to nullify him by targeting the body. Covington had some success but got his tactics wrong. He usually wears down opponents, mixing up high output with grappling but he couldn’t employ that against Usman. I hope Masvidal gets his shot now.

Volkanovski fought a great fight to take the belt from Holloway. Targeting the legs proved very successful. Both likeable guys, I hope there is an immediate re-match.

None of the other fights failed to deliver but notable mention to Yan. Only seen a few fights before tonight but he put on a clinic versus Faber.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2019)

Back in the day I loved watching the likes of Ali, Frazier,  Mike Tyson, to name a few, they were real heavyweight world champion boxers/fighters.
I would stay up till 4 am to watch big fights even though some only lasted a few rounds but still great to watch.
I doubt any of the present day heavies would stand a chance against them.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 14, 2020)

Conor sat down with Ariel Helwani to do a 45min+ interview ahead of UFC 246 this weekend. Fantastic insight into where he's at mentally going into this fight and this year. He's been clean and sober throughout this camp after not being focused and drinking throughout the Khabib camp, as was suspected. Said he was "filled with venom", not looking after himself post-training, partying, and having full on fights with Russian/Dagestani fighters he had as training partners in a hotel before disappearing for 3 days, doesn't sound like it was a good camp at all. He seems to be properly focused going into this year though, is sticking to a strict schedule, is back listening and working closely with his coaches, has his old boxing coach from his early days from Crumlin Boxing gym back with him and in his corner for the first time in his UFC career. I'm excited. I'm a big McGregor fan and the last 2 years have been tough viewing, he's gone off the rails, lost his dedication, lost his activity, and the performances have suffered. Conor was at his best, as he says, when he was active, back in the gym 2 days after a fight and back working, he hasn't been doing that after his last few, and it shows. I'm expecting a beautiful performance this weekend. I think Cowboy matches up well for him stylistically and I don't think he'll be able to handle Conor's power, and expect it to look similar to the Till fight. This could be a big year for McGregor, he wants to fight at least 3 times which is great to hear, just hope he follows through on it and sticks to his discipline.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 14, 2020)

I used to really like Connor up until the boxing, Khabib and Diaz fights plus everything outside of the ring. I think Cerrone will knock him out (head kick), I think he has more to his game than Connor and so much more durable.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 14, 2020)

Marshy77 said:



			I used to really like Connor up until the boxing, Khabib and Diaz fights plus everything outside of the ring. I think Cerrone will knock him out (head kick), *I think he has more to his game than Connor* and so much more durable.
		
Click to expand...

Does he? Has lost every big fight he's been in. Got totally dominated by a fighter with a very similar skill-set to Conor in Darren Till. Has been finished by Gaethje, Ferguson, Till, Masvidal and Pettis. I think MMA fans have almost forgotten how good McGregor is, especially after how he got finished by Khabib. I think Conor has more tricks in the stand-up, more power, more speed than Cowboy. I could be proven wrong, that's the fun of MMA, no-one really knows what's going to happen, but I would be very surprised if Cerrone wins this one. The only guys that have been able to beat Conor in the UFC have something special. Khabib has the wrestling and the pressure, Nate has the gas-tank and the iron chin, and Conor still beat him in the 2nd fight. Cowboy is solid across the board, but not exceptional at anything. He's not going to be good enough on the feet to outwork Conor, unlikely to out-trick him on the feet, he's not going to out-power him, he's not going to out-wrestle him, the only chance I see Cowboy having is if he's able to get one of those nice head kicks in which he hides behind the right hand, like the one he landed on Jim Miller, other than that I see Conor running through him in 2 rounds.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 14, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Does he? Has lost every big fight he's been in. Got totally dominated by a fighter with a very similar skill-set to Conor in Darren Till. Has been finished by Gaethje, Ferguson, Till, Masvidal and Pettis. I think MMA fans have almost forgotten how good McGregor is, especially after how he got finished by Khabib. I think Conor has more tricks in the stand-up, more power, more speed than Cowboy. I could be proven wrong, that's the fun of MMA, no-one really knows what's going to happen, but I would be very surprised if Cerrone wins this one. The only guys that have been able to beat Conor in the UFC have something special. Khabib has the wrestling and the pressure, Nate has the gas-tank and the iron chin, and Conor still beat him in the 2nd fight. Cowboy is solid across the board, but not exceptional at anything. He's not going to be good enough on the feet to outwork Conor, unlikely to out-trick him on the feet, he's not going to out-power him, he's not going to out-wrestle him, the only chance I see Cowboy having is if he's able to get one of those nice head kicks in which he hides behind the right hand, like the one he landed on Jim Miller, other than that I see Conor running through him in 2 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

And that's what it's all about. Maybe you're right and I've forgotten how good he is.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 14, 2020)

Dan2501 said:








Conor sat down with Ariel Helwani to do a 45min+ interview ahead of UFC 246 this weekend. Fantastic insight into where he's at mentally going into this fight and this year. He's been clean and sober throughout this camp after not being focused and drinking throughout the Khabib camp, as was suspected. Said he was "filled with venom", not looking after himself post-training, partying, and having full on fights with Russian/Dagestani fighters he had as training partners in a hotel before disappearing for 3 days, doesn't sound like it was a good camp at all. He seems to be properly focused going into this year though, is sticking to a strict schedule, is back listening and working closely with his coaches, has his old boxing coach from his early days from Crumlin Boxing gym back with him and in his corner for the first time in his UFC career. I'm excited. I'm a big McGregor fan and the last 2 years have been tough viewing, he's gone off the rails, lost his dedication, lost his activity, and the performances have suffered. Conor was at his best, as he says, when he was active, back in the gym 2 days after a fight and back working, he hasn't been doing that after his last few, and it shows. I'm expecting a beautiful performance this weekend. I think Cowboy matches up well for him stylistically and I don't think he'll be able to handle Conor's power, and expect it to look similar to the Till fight. This could be a big year for McGregor, he wants to fight at least 3 times which is great to hear, just hope he follows through on it and sticks to his discipline.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think people have forgotten, I think the fact Khabib had his number is still fresh in everyone’s mind. In his pomp he had a Tyson-esque aura, beating many people before they entered the ring. Diaz and Khabib negated that aura. I’m still genuinely interested in his fights though, he was brilliant for the UFC. 

Keen to find out if McGregor is as committed as in his previous runs. I find it strange they’re fighting at welterweight. Both ranked in the top 5 at lightweight. I quite like the fight with Cerrone though. He’s game and will bring it. I do feel his style is made for McGregor though. It won’t go the distance.

I don’t give McGregor much of a chance versus Khabib or Ferguson at lightweight, due to the pressure and cardio they bring. A fight with Gaethje would be fun to watch though. At welterweight Usman is a terrible match up for him. I’d love to see him fight Masvidal or Edwards though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 14, 2020)

Anyone trying to get tickets for London?


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 15, 2020)

After moving house we have switched from Virgin to Sky, so no longer get BT Sports. Went round my Dad’s tonight and whilst there decided to record UFC 246 - only to find its on PPV! I thought they must have realised this is pointless after the terrible viewing figures of their previous PPV events, but nope. I’ll just watch in the internet on Sunday morning. MMA is still a minority sport in the UK, I don’t get the thought process of putting it in PPV.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 19, 2020)

Surprise, surprise. The King is back. Beautiful head-kick, and just put him away. The shoulder strikes were lovely as well, did some damage with those. Conor's back, and he'll be back again soon as well I imagine.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 19, 2020)

Good performance from McGregor. From that first left which barely missed, you could tell he wanted to make a statement. I wonder how the UFC will manage and select his fights. He’s a cash cow, probably they’re biggest draw. However, I think he’ll struggle with Khabib or Usman so maybe a title run will not be what they are after. Mega-fights is more likely - assuming he has three or four left in him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2020)

No one seems overly bothered about a title shot with Usman,I suspect Dana would rather Masvidal or Conor had the belt as Usman hasn’t really got a personality & doesn’t get people talking.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 19, 2020)

I've followed boxing since I was 5 or 6.  
It's the only sport my father liked. 
I saw the legendary Sugar Ray Robinson fight in person twice as a young boy.
I saw Muhammad Ali box in person when he was still Cassius Clay.
And then again against Ken Norton in Yankee Stadium more than a decade later.
I saw Oscar DeLaHoya  live in a rare east coast appearance at Madison Square Garden.
I saw several fights in Las Vegas.
I even saw the UKs' own Terry Downs loose the middleweight title back to Boston's Paul Pender in 1961.

I was a big fan of the Italian Welshman, Joe Calzaghe, often rooting for my ethnicity over my nationality.

I loved when boxing was mostly on premium cable like HBO and Showtime in the US.  
Even the pay-per-view matches, if I didn't buy them, were shown on HBO or Showtime a week later.
It was great.

Now boxing in the US has moved to internet streaming services instead of premium cable.
I can't possibly subscribe to all the streaming services, and the good fighters are split between them.
The replays of the pay-per-view fights no longer get to TV.
And at my age, I can't fly around the country to see live fights anymore. I live on a pension.

So I'm heartbroken. I've lost track of boxing.  I don't get to see Golovkin and Lomachenko anymore. I loved those guys.

A sport that I watched with my dad in the 1950s is lost to me now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I've followed boxing since I was 5 or 6. 
It's the only sport my father liked.
I saw the legendary Sugar Ray Robinson fight in person twice as a young boy.
I saw Muhammad Ali box in person when he was still Cassius Clay.
And then again against Ken Norton in Yankee Stadium more than a decade later.
I saw Oscar DeLaHoya  live in a rare east coast appearance at Madison Square Garden.
I saw several fights in Las Vegas.
I even saw the UKs' own Terry Downs loose the middleweight title back to Boston's Paul Pender in 1961.

I was a big fan of the Italian Welshman, Joe Calzaghe, often rooting for my ethnicity over my nationality.

I loved when boxing was mostly on premium cable like HBO and Showtime in the US. 
Even the pay-per-view matches, if I didn't buy them, were shown on HBO or Showtime a week later.
It was great.

Now boxing in the US has moved to internet streaming services instead of premium cable.
I can't possibly subscribe to all the streaming services, and the good fighters are split between them.
The replays of the pay-per-view fights no longer get to TV.
And at my age, I can't fly around the country to see live fights anymore. I live on a pension.

So I'm heartbroken. I've lost track of boxing.  I don't get to see Golovkin and Lomachenko anymore. I loved those guys.

A sport that I watched with my dad in the 1950s is lost to me now.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to watch most of the fights on YouTube a day or 2 after the fights.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 19, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			I tend to watch most of the fights on YouTube a day or 2 after the fights.
		
Click to expand...

They get taken down if posted on local servers here.  But I'll look for them.  Thanks..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 19, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			They get taken down if posted on local servers here.  But I'll look for them.  Thanks..
		
Click to expand...

BT sport put hilights on,then the full fight after a while.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 19, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			They get taken down if posted on local servers here.  But I'll look for them.  Thanks..
		
Click to expand...

Search "Fighter 1 vs Fighter 2 Full Fight" on a website called Dailymotion the morning after the fights and you'll find them there


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 21, 2020)

Can’t believe how many people are taking it as a given that Khabib beats Ferguson.
This is going to be Khabib’s toughest fight by a long way imo.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 21, 2020)

Everyone Ferguson fights look like they've been in a car accident post-fight. Khabib isn't going to like that. He's deadly from his guard, with his elbows and with his Jiu Jitsu, so Khabib might not want the fight to be there, he's not going to be able to wrap Ferguson up like he has everyone else. Then on the feet Khabib is getting lit up and cut up. Ferguson won't be scared of the takedown and so will be throwing with reckless abandon, as he always does. He also has a crazy gas tank and can push a pace that Khabib might struggle to keep up with. This is without doubt Khabib's toughest fight and the only way he wins it is by taking Ferguson down and wrapping him up. Can't see him finishing Ferguson or beating him on the feet. Excited, just hope it happens this time.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 9, 2020)

Close fight between Jones and Reyes. I think they both got 2 rounds each clearly. I don’t think the result is controversial, it could have went either way. A decent showing from Reyes though. Jones did well in the later rounds, but think Reyes was shattered by then. Those championship rounds are telling.

I think the judges should be interviewed after the fight, to justify their scoring. One of them was way off last night. I’d like to understand what weighting they put on striking, takedowns, damage and octagon control. There should be way more transparency, it would improve the sport. If the scores aren’t collected/input at the end of each round, why not? Is there a reason the scores couldn’t be shown round by round? Would it encourage more action from a fighter behind, knowing the had to engage? 

I truly think Reyes thought he was 3 rounds ahead. He was tired but was also perhaps staying out of trouble defending what he thought was an insurmountable lead (bar KO or a 10-8).

What next for Jones? I doubt he’s keen to re-run the Santos or Reyes fights. Does he move up now?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Close fight between Jones and Reyes. I think they both got 2 rounds each clearly. I don’t think the result is controversial, it could have went either way. A decent showing from Reyes though. Jones did well in the later rounds, but think Reyes was shattered by then. Those championship rounds are telling.

I think the judges should be interviewed after the fight, to justify their scoring. One of them was way off last night. I’d like to understand what weighting they put on striking, takedowns, damage and octagon control. There should be way more transparency, it would improve the sport. If the scores aren’t collected/input at the end of each round, why not? Is there a reason the scores couldn’t be shown round by round? Would it encourage more action from a fighter behind, knowing the had to engage?

I truly think Reyes thought he was 3 rounds ahead. He was tired but was also perhaps staying out of trouble defending what he thought was an insurmountable lead (bar KO or a 10-8).

What next for Jones? I doubt he’s keen to re-run the Santos or Reyes fights. Does he move up now?
		
Click to expand...

Joe Rogan pointed out that one of the judges didn’t watch one of the other fights for 30 seconds.


----------



## IainP (Feb 19, 2020)

Assuming we are keeping this one going (in 2020), the big heavyweight boxing match up is only a few days away.
I'm thinking it's unlikely to live up to the first one.
Keep flip flopping, today am leaning towards Wilder have worked a couple of things out and to catch Fury again but with a combination.
But then again....


----------



## Cherry13 (Feb 21, 2020)

what are people predictions for tomorrow then?  I know little about boxing, but this has me well and truly suckered in, might even buy for the first time. For what it’s worth my moneys on wilder, but my heart is hoping fury gets it done. 
Also, what a great job BT have done of the build up, some of the stuff on social media has been fantastic.


----------



## IanM (Feb 21, 2020)

This is being mass marketed on the Networks that have paid for the rights, and to be honest,  am getting very tired about all the pre-amble.  Boxing is the prime example of what happens when the key events are pay-per-view.... the sport becomes marginalised.

I couldn't tell you what either boxer looks like and I couldn't tell you the last time I watched any boxing.  I have massive respect for anyone brave enough to do it, but in essence, it's two folk trying to bash each other and hence it's of limited appeal. 

The volume of posts about it here my suggests I might be right!  (cue flood of posts saying otherwise!   )


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm rooting for your guy against Wilder.
Fury is a more interesting personality, and while his technical skills have one scratching one's head, he somehow gets the job done.


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 21, 2020)

IanM said:



			This is being mass marketed on the Networks that have paid for the rights, and to be honest,  am getting very tired about all the pre-amble.  Boxing is the prime example of what happens when the key events are pay-per-view.... the sport becomes marginalised.

I couldn't tell you what either boxer looks like and I couldn't tell you the last time I watched any boxing.  I have massive respect for anyone brave enough to do it, but in essence, it's two folk trying to bash each other and hence it's of limited appeal.

The volume of posts about it here my suggests I might be right!  (cue flood of posts saying otherwise!   )
		
Click to expand...

You know nothing about either boxer and you don’t watch boxing??

 Attention seeking post.


----------



## Piece (Feb 21, 2020)

To help Fury win I’ll say Wilder wins by KO. 😄


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 22, 2020)

Wilder 8th or 9th


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 22, 2020)

Wilder by KO inside 5 rounds, although I’d like to see Fury win. Their last fight was amazing. Can’t see this one living up to that though. Fury doesn’t have the one punch power to stop Wilder in his tracks. Wilder is possibly the biggest puncher of all time. 

Fury boxed his head off last time and still got caught twice. I see him also getting caught tonight too, but no miracle recovery this time around. Since their last fight, both have fought twice. Wilder’s opponents were Breazeale and Ortiz, which he dispatched of more than convincingly. Fury has faced Schwartz and Wallin. I think that is quite telling in itself.

I hope I’m wrong as Fury has something about him that makes you want to watch him (even though some of his fights have been awful). Wilder is box office too. Just a freak show of power. For years pundits and experts have been saying Wilder’s style shouldn’t work, he’s too wild, leaves himself too open and punches not straight enough. That right hand though. If it lands it’s almost certainly (bar Fury’s freak recovery) game over. 

I’ll be covering myself with the draw and Fury on points, but my big bet will be going on Wilder round 4.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 22, 2020)

Heart says Fury on points, head says Fury doesn't look convincing in the pre fight interviews, almost nervous so Wilder by KO.
Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 22, 2020)

Fury got a bad cut in his last fight,probably won’t take much for that to open back up.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 22, 2020)

No predictions here, but put this Yank in the Fury corner.
Trust me. The UK is more like home to me than is Alabama.
I've been to the former twice and the latter once...by accident.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 22, 2020)

Fury on points for me
What times the fight allegedly


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Fury on points for me
What times the fight allegedly
		
Click to expand...


5am if it starts on time


----------



## Sats (Feb 22, 2020)

Fury needs to focus on not allowing Wilder to get off those power punches. I wouldn't be surprised if Fury been working on footwork, speed drills and chasing a chicken around the garden.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 22, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Fury on points for me
What times the fight allegedly
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the prices for Fury to win on points,or Wilder by Ko? 
Terrible.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 22, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Have you seen the prices for Fury to win on points,or Wilder by Ko?
Terrible.
		
Click to expand...

No I haven’t but after the first fight those two options are favourite.
Would love to see Fury do it in 2 as he predicted.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 22, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			No I haven’t but after the first fight those two options are favourite.
Would love to see Fury do it in 2 as he predicted.
		
Click to expand...

But as he got the KO in him?
Personally I don’t think so.
Only way he wins is points.
He’s definitely the better boxer,but Wilder is a beast.

I just hope it’s half as good as the first fight.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2020)

Let’s get ready to rumble........🥊


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2020)

Woah. I woke up early and thought rude not to watch live! 😁

Closer it gets the more I think it's a Wilder KO early. Hope I'm very wrong.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 23, 2020)

Listening to it on Talksport. Have to say the commentary is pants compared to 5live when they do it.


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2020)

JFC! Took him apart!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 23, 2020)

Wilder Surrender!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IainP (Feb 23, 2020)

The Fury v AJ clamour is going to be massive! Fury's night tonight.


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm sure there's a rematch clause....


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2020)

Good decision, Fury constantly picking him off, good selection of punches, Wilders legs had gone for a few rounds, only his heart keeping him up, but with his eardrum burst and blood pouring from the ear, his jaw swelling up, it was just a matter of time, Wilder had no strength left in his punches, Fury was hurting him constantly, and now has the energy to sing a song 😳😜😂😂🥊


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2020)

Fury V Joshua next?


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fury V Joshua next?
		
Click to expand...

possibly later this year, Tyson will muller him.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 23, 2020)

Great performance from Fury, who continues to back up what he says. Bullied the bully. So smart in the way he uses his enormous torso to lean on and fatigue his opponents, as well as using angles to evade trouble. I didn’t expect a Fury stoppage. But pleased he got one. I wonder if Wilders ear drum was burst and that’s what affected his balance?

Can’t see Wilder wanting any part of a third fight immediately. He may be out for an extended period anyway. His jaw looked knackered. Fury v Joshua at Wembley for all of the belts could be on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fury V Joshua next?
		
Click to expand...

Aj will dodge him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 23, 2020)

Wow Tyson fury 😱.
Did not expect that,neither did wilder 😂


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 23, 2020)

Not sure ear drums heal that well or that quick.
But glad Fury won, a lot has been written and said about Wilder and his record. 
Time to move on and ignore the pretenders and unify the belts and then do the rematch before allowing the lower ranks have their chance


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2020)

I burst my eardrum as a kid. Hurts like hell and your balance goes for a few days. If that is what happened to Wilder then he has been unlucky. It's the equivalent, or worse, to breaking a hand during a fight, you are definitely restricted.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

[


Pin-seeker said:



			Aj will dodge him.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree he will dodge the fight as Tyson will pick him apart. AJ very overrated imo. 

Brilliant strategy against Wilder, Wilder is a big puncher but never seems to disguise his movements or pickup decent combos. Today he got found out brilliantly by Fury.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			[

Completely agree he will dodge the fight as Tyson will pick him apart. AJ very overrated imo.
		
Click to expand...

Well Eddie Hearn (Joshua’s Promoter) has called for the fight.
Possibly sees it as one last humongous pay day for his man - and himself of course👍


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well Eddie Hearn (Joshua’s Promoter) has called for the fight.
Possibly sees it as one last humongous pay day for his man - and himself of course👍
		
Click to expand...

He's called for Wilder before several times then come talk time to put it together the excuses roll out and end up against a weaker opponent. 

I'd like to see it happen but can't see it anytime soon.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 23, 2020)

Brilliant performance from the big man. Thought before the fight he was bluffing about going for an early knockout as those seemed like crazy tactics, but they were spot on. Really glad I hauled myself out of bed at 4.30 to watch it.


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I burst my eardrum as a kid. Hurts like hell and your balance goes for a few days. If that is what happened to Wilder then he has been unlucky. It's the equivalent, or worse, to breaking a hand during a fight, you are definitely restricted.
		
Click to expand...

The writing was already on the wall. He was getting battered and had been put down before the bleeding from the ear. Luck didn’t come into it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			He's called for Wilder before several times then come talk time to put it together the excuses roll out and end up against a weaker opponent.

I'd like to see it happen but can't see it anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

Only way it happens is if Fury smashes Wilder again, then AJ will start to think he is easy pickings and Wilder has nowhere else to go.


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2020)

The blue print to take down Wilder has been written.

AJ was a come forward fighter up to  Ruiz first fight and was decked. Then in the second fight was a jab at distance fighter. So against Tyson what does he do? Either style, Tyson does it better.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2020)

gmc40 said:



			The writing was already on the wall. He was getting battered and had been put down before the bleeding from the ear. Luck didn’t come into it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, didn't see the fight, didn't know when it happened 👍. Added insult to injury, then more injury.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 23, 2020)

The best fight will be AJ vs Fury, they are the best and dedicated in the division at present. They have to fight, no other fight is of value. 
After that is determined any challenger must beat that loser to get a shot. So Whyte will have to wait, Ruiz will have to get serious and face whyte or wilder before having another shot at the loser of the AJ vs Fury fight.
If you don’t follow that road map you get too many big payouts to nearly men, and the hunger to achieve is not met. 
But that’s just my opinion so it’s either right or wrong.


----------



## gmc40 (Feb 23, 2020)

Usyk is a great fighter and has moved up. I just don’t know whether he is big enough? Heavyweights just seem to be getting bigger and bigger making it harder for Cruiserweights loving up.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 23, 2020)

Instead of talk of unifying the belts maybe they should look beyond that and question why there are still 4 belts in the first place, in most any other sport that would be seen as complete nonsense. Money making nonsense for all these different bodies and way too many fighters calling themselves world champions and avoiding other better world champions. Too many weight categories as well - 1 stone gaps instead of 1/2 stone gaps should be enough. Mandatory defences within 6 months or lose your belt. Someone needs to take a grip of that whole situation. THink i'm right in saying MMA just has one belt per weight category.

For Fury change of coach and upping of weight and a front foot approach from first fight made a massive difference - showed Wilder up as a one dimensional brawler and not a boxer. That's not to say in a 3rd fight that Wilder couldn't win, always dangerous.

I think Fury will take a couple more big paydays and maybe call it quits. Hope he fights again soon though, I don't think long gaps between fights are any good for him. Clearly in great shape presently.  Summer fight v Joshua would be perfect.

Interested to read older comments from George Foreman saying there's no way he'd have been able to beat Fury, sheer physical size and reach has changed since the 1970s and Foreman was known for being brutally strong too. You wonder how Mike Tyson in his prime or Lennox Lewis would've fared against Tyson Fury. Glad I was around to watch M Tyson though, unmatched for excitement.

Problem for Fury is the lack of explosiveness to make him box office, not sure a lot of punters are bothered about the skill of defense and point scoring boxing, they just want a war. American audiences lose interest when one of theirs isn't involved. Like the Klitschko years.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 23, 2020)

Congrats to my friends across the pond.

Beautiful performance.  Mr. Joshua will doubtless move to the continent now and go into Sven Ottke style hiding.

As for Mr. Foreman, he's a very modest man.  If there was some way of combining his 25 year old body with his 40 year old brain, I think he may have beaten anybody.

I don't like Mike Tyson against Fury--too short--but I'd definitely go with Lennox Lewis.  He was a pretty big and tall champion in his own right. But that's just random speculation.
Right now, Tyson Fury is definitely the man, and I like him.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 24, 2020)

After all the excitement Sunday morning, I'm genuinely surprised that this thread disappeared so quickly.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 24, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			After all the excitement Sunday morning, I'm genuinely surprised that this thread disappeared so quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, this thread dies pretty soon after a fight finishes.

Class from Fury, dominated the fight from the first bell. The jab looked piercing and accurate, was picking him apart and sitting down on his shots. Was a bit worried about the switching of camps before the fight but looks to have paid off for him big time, big improvement. Wilder will be back though. Seen a lot of people slagging him off on Social Media saying he was never that great, which is always the case after someone loses. He's never been the most technical but boy can he punch, still one of the scariest punchers I've ever seen and a legitimate threat for anyone in the division, he hits you with a big punch and it's goodnight Irene. The shot to the ear was the beginning of the end though, Deontay was never coming back from that, his legs totally went so was fairly plain sailing for Fury from there. Still had to put him away though, and good on Wilder's corner for throwing the towel in when they did, he didn't need to get himself knocked out.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 25, 2020)

Fury should get that big payday in Wembley against Joshua before giving Wilder a rematch.  

As I said in a previous post, though, Joshua avoids Fury with the same shamelessness that Sven Ottke avoided both Roy Jones and Joe Calzaghe
--who had the courage not to avoid each other.

That's was another win for the UK over America, but fighters fight. That's the main thing. No knowledgeable fan would rate Ottke over either Jones or Calzaghe.


----------



## IainP (Mar 3, 2020)

Whilst it is more business than sport these days, I think it would be better if re-match clauses were banned.

I think Joshua should have fought his way back for a shot to regain, & same for Wilder.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 3, 2020)

Bloody excited for the UFC this weekend. Izzy vs Yoel is going to be absolutely crazy and always love watching Joanna fight. Return of Sugar Sean O'Malley as well which has been a long time coming, has lost a bit of momentum after the weird ostarine situation, but excited to see him return, very talented fighter, his win over Soukhamthath was impressive. 

Got some good fights coming up in the next few months. Izzy vs Yoel, Weili vs Joanna, Lee vs Oliveira, Walker vs Krylov, UFC London with Woodley vs Edwards, Ngannou vs Rozenstruik, Assuncao vs Garbrandt, Overeem vs Harris, and then we get Khabib vs Ferguson (if it happens this time), such a good run of fights.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			such a good run of fights.
		
Click to expand...

It really is! The O’Mally situation still confuses me. 2 years out is significant, hope it doesn’t take its toll.

Really looking forward to this weekends card and above all, the main event. Adesanya had quite the 2019. Besting Silva, Gastelum and Whittaker. Amazingly, Romero has only one once since the flying knee in Weidman in 2016, but still ranked number 3 (a different argument is should that be at LHW). His power and engine keep him relevant though, as well as his performances (usually) despite the result. Could be a tough night for Adesanya, although I expect him to find a way to win.

The big one I think all MMA fans are looking forward to is Khabib versus Ferguson. Everything crossed that this actually goes ahead. It needs to happen so I’m hopeful this time it will.  No idea who will win that, don’t really care, I just want to see it!


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 8, 2020)

Great comeback performance from O’Malley. Could be a legitimate star. Hopefully they match him with a ranked opponent next, to gauge his ability a bit more.

The ladies in the co-main event provided a barn-stormer, which was an amazing watch. Zhang deserved the win I think, but hope the re-match.

Unfortunately, Adesanya vs Romero was an anti-climax after that. Adesanya did what he needed to do, fighting smartly. Be interesting what is next for him. I hope it’s a fight with Costa. Personally would rather see that than him facing Jones just yet.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 8, 2020)

What. A. Fight. Not just one of the best female fights of all time, but one of the best fights of all-time period. Such a close fight, and I'm a big JJ fan so was really hoping she'd win, but fair play to Weili, she's fantastic. Would love to see another 5 rounds of that!

Adesanya-Yoel was pretty lacklustre, especially the first 2 rounds. Izzy did what he needed to though, got the W, still undefeated. Excited for the Costa fight, but it must be a way off, Costa looked like a HW sat at cageside, he's HUGE.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 8, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Costa looked like a HW sat at cageside, he's HUGE.
		
Click to expand...

I think 185lbs is just over 13 stone. Costa probably has about 2 clem to lose, judging from last night.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 15, 2020)

That’s embarrassing from Kevin Lee 😳


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 15, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			That’s embarrassing from Kevin Lee 😳
		
Click to expand...

Defo a tap! I’m glad of the result, especially after him missing weight.


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2020)

UFC249 really going to happen on May 9th? Theyre planning cards on the 13th, 14th and 17th too. More Dana hype or actually going to happen this time?

The card for 249 is something special too!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 28, 2020)

fundy said:



			UFC249 really going to happen on May 9th? Theyre planning cards on the 13th, 14th and 17th too. More Dana hype or actually going to happen this time?

The card for 249 is something special too!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon Dana would have been well peed when Disney stepped in & cancelled it.
I reckon this will happen.
Hope Cruz beats Cejudo. 
Someone is definitely getting KO’d in the Francis fight.

As good as Gaethje it’s not the fight people want to see.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 29, 2020)

I reckon it'll happen. WWE shows have been going ahead at the Performance Centre in Florida every week, so no reason why UFC can't go ahead behind closed doors. 

Card looks amazing too!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

Woodley & Edwards going at it on Twitter 😳cringe.


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

If Price v Luque is any guide its gonna be a cracking nights fights!


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 10, 2020)

I'm not into who is who in the mma and ufc world but I watched a film the other night called warrior. Nick Nolte and Tom Hardy about two brothers entering a big tournament ,and obviously they don't get on and end up in the final . You guys have probably seen it


----------



## Dan2501 (May 10, 2020)

Wow. Justin Gaethje. What an absolutely stunning performance. That is a new version of Gaethje that we've never seen before, calm, composed, and absolutely deadly. Beautiful leg kicks, fantastic punches, so accurate, so powerful, so impressive. Tony took a huge risk taking this fight, and that's why, Gaethje is a savage. Didn't think he had a hope against Khabib before this fight, but now? I think he's a real threat to Khabib. He has an excellent wrestling base and absolutely ruthless striking, super excited for that fight.

Cejudo wins and seemingly retires. Not sure if that will last, would like to see Cejudo-Cruz again, thought the stoppage was a little premature, especially so late in the round. If that's it, Cejudo has one hell of a resume. What an athlete.

Francis is the scariest man on the planet. Just ran through Jairzinho like he was nothing. Scariest puncher on the planet.


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Wow. Justin Gaethje. What an absolutely stunning performance. That is a new version of Gaethje that we've never seen before, calm, composed, and absolutely deadly. Beautiful leg kicks, fantastic punches, so accurate, so powerful, so impressive. Tony took a huge risk taking this fight, and that's why, Gaethje is a savage. Didn't think he had a hope against Khabib before this fight, but now? I think he's a real threat to Khabib. He has an excellent wrestling base and absolutely ruthless striking, super excited for that fight.

Cejudo wins and seemingly retires. Not sure if that will last, would like to see Cejudo-Cruz again, thought the stoppage was a little premature, especially so late in the round. If that's it, Cejudo has one hell of a resume. What an athlete.

Francis is the scariest man on the planet. Just ran through Jairzinho like he was nothing. Scariest puncher on the planet.
		
Click to expand...

Was some good fights and a couple of very dull ones, not to mention some "interesting" judging

The Ngannou punch was just brutal, DC had it spot on you just cant let him hit you at all (and that hed have had him taken down before then lol). Not sure anyones gonna be callinh him out for a while


----------



## Dan2501 (May 10, 2020)

Main card, aside from the Greg Hardy fight (why do they keep showcasing him? He's terrible), was fantastic. Loved having live fights back on TV. Have missed it so much, glad we're going to get into a run of UFC cards in back to back weeks now.

Enjoyed having no fans too, no dumb whistling through the fights, didn't make a difference to the presentation at all. I'm all for audience-free events for as long as they need to.


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Main card, aside from the Greg Hardy fight (why do they keep showcasing him? He's terrible), was fantastic. Loved having live fights back on TV. Have missed it so much, glad we're going to get into a run of UFC cards in back to back weeks now.
		
Click to expand...


not sure im cut out for the early morning finishes too much but was great to have some live sport on for sure


----------



## Dan2501 (May 10, 2020)

Just noticed we've got fights on Weds and fights on Saturday. Hell yeah. Loving this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Main card, aside from the Greg Hardy fight (why do they keep showcasing him? He's terrible), was fantastic. Loved having live fights back on TV. Have missed it so much, glad we're going to get into a run of UFC cards in back to back weeks now.

*Enjoyed having no fans too, no dumb whistling through the fights*, didn't make a difference to the presentation at all. I'm all for audience-free events for as long as they need to.
		
Click to expand...

There were some comments on the BBC News sports section this morning that because of the lack of crowds, the fighters were able to hear the commentators and possibly changed their tactics as a consequence.  Don't know how much truth there is to it, but an interesting observation, more so it it's correct.


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			There were some comments on the BBC News sports section this morning that because of the lack of crowds, the fighters were able to hear the commentators and possibly changed their tactics as a consequence.  Don't know how much truth there is to it, but an interesting observation, more so it it's correct.
		
Click to expand...


yeah several of the fighters said they could hear DCs commentary and adjusted because of it, dont think Ngannou was one of them tho haha


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			yeah several of the fighters said they could hear DCs commentary and adjusted because of it, dont think Ngannou was one of them tho haha
		
Click to expand...

Not seen it yet, I'll have a look later.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 10, 2020)

Great performance by Gaethje. His fights are always entertaining. That left hand didn’t miss all night. He fought a very intelligent and measured fight to be fair, winning every round. Never been a fan of Ferguson, although have admired his endurance, chin and fight IQ. I think the latter was somewhat missing in this fight. His defence was off (almost non-existent), he was countered all night and didn’t adjust. I think he relied on Gaethje slowing down, but didn’t calculate the cumulative damage he with-took. Styles make fights and I think Khabib handles Gaethje easier than he would have Ferguson. Unfortunately, I think that fight will have an on-going effect in Ferguson. He ate a lot of big shots. 

Ngannou just went for it and destroyed Jairzinho. Since his back to back defeats, he’s been on some run: Blaydes, Velasquez, Dos Santos and Jairzinho. Formidable puncher. 

Cejudo once again pulled it off. Possibly a tad premature but, no real complaints. I just find myself cringing every time he speaks. So if he does retire (can’t see it), I hope he’s not planning on becoming a pundit.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2020)

Marty sucks. The most boring fighter in the UFC. Held Jorge against the cage and stomped on his toes for 25 minutes. I can appreciate good grappling, but jesus, that was miserable to watch. Only decent strike he landed was 2 accidental headbutts. Jorge looked out of gas after round 2 as well, was relying on a quick KO that didn't come. Usman's got good credentials but his takedowns are pretty average, spends so much time with guys against the cage but only got 1 takedown from there and that was in Round 5, only other ones he was successful on were from catching kicks. Also his striking sucks, looked dreadful against Colby and didn't look like it'd improved in the little bit of it we saw here. Who is going to de-rail this guy? Someone needs to put an end to this reign soon. Hopefully Burns or Edwards can do it soon although Colby might have the best chance, WW might just be the weakest mens division in the UFC outside of FW. GSP would absolutely wreck Usman.

Other fights were great. Max looked improved from the first Volko fight but I had Alex winning 3, 4 and 5, but 3 was very close. Great fight. Aldo looked great but Petr Yan is an absolute beast, that finish was brutal, should have been called earlier than it was.

Thug Rose is back and looked good, excited for her vs Weili if that's what we get next. VanZant gambling on herself in her last fight on her UFC contract didn't pay off. Now lost 4 of her last 6, 3 of her last 4, hardly encourages the UFC to offer her big bucks. Shame, she looked like a promising prospect early on, the KO of Rawlings was beautiful. Wouldn't be surprised if she moves to Bellator (where her husband fights) to try and take on Ilima-Lei Macfarlane


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

Jesus. Deiveson Figueiredo is an absolute beast. Smashed Benavidez, knocked him down 3 times and put him to sleep with the choke. That is one scary 125lb'er. Cejudo did well to get out of there before having to face that monster.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Jesus. Deiveson Figueiredo is an absolute beast. Smashed Benavidez, knocked him down 3 times and put him to sleep with the choke. That is one scary 125lb'er. Cejudo did well to get out of there before having to face that monster.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think they’ll bring Johnson back? Is Cejudo totally retired? Would love to see the three of them go at it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Do you think they’ll bring Johnson back? Is Cejudo totally retired? Would love to see the three of them go at it.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, but I hope so, would be great to see Figueiredo-Mighty Mouse, but no idea how long DJ's contract with ONE is. Also Cejudo's already angling for a fight at 145, so would be very surprised if he stays retired.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2020)

Khabib-Gaethje signed for October 24th. Surprised its so soon, thought Khabib would be out for the rest of the year after the death of his father. Excited though, think Gaethje poses a genuine threat to Khabib, or as genuine a threat as anyone at 155.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 28, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Khabib-Gaethje signed for October 24th. Surprised its so soon, thought Khabib would be out for the rest of the year after the death of his father. Excited though, think Gaethje poses a genuine threat to Khabib, or as genuine a threat as anyone at 155.
		
Click to expand...

Excited about this one. Gaethje for sure has the stand up advantage. I think Gaethje was an all-American in college wrestling, but I would definitely give Khabib the nod in the grappling stakes. Khabib has only fought once since beating McGregor. In almost the same period Gaethje has won four by KO/TKO against quality opposition. 

I just think Khabib will be able to nullify Gaethje’s offence and whilst I don’t think he rag-dolls him, I think he controls the fight and possibly gets the submission. Be very interesting if Gaethje manages to land though. He’s one of the best to watch.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 16, 2020)

I thought the Miocic/Cormier rubber match delivered the correct result, although I had it by only one round. I was a bit shocked at how apparently easily Miocic controlled Cormier against the cage, I think that that was the main differential. Both rocked the other. The eye poke looked significant, but Cormier can’t really moan after what he’s got away with over the years. I like Miocic and wouldn’t put it past him finding a way against Ngannou, like he did in their first fight. 

I will miss Cormier though. Not everyone’s cup of tea but he has had an awesome career. Check out his resume. Ridiculous level of competition at both LHW and HW. Of course, he’ll be remembered for losses  against Jones and Miocic. No shame in either - both will be regarded as legends. As will Cormier.

It was a shame what happened to O’Malley. I think the UFC were lining him up to be one of their poster boys. However, looking back at it, Vera May have caused the damage to the leg, so perhaps the ‘injury’ is clouding his performance against a highly touted opponent.


----------



## IainP (Aug 22, 2020)

Back to boxing.
So far,  can't really view Whyte as a top heavyweight but do commend him for keeping active while he's been nbr 1 challenger and the shenanigans have scuppered title shots. Another potential banana skin tonight. 

P.S. I wonder if the mods or thread starter can amend the thread title.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 23, 2020)

One banana skin too many for Whyte. He boxed well to be fair, should probably have tried to finish it in the 4th. What a punch to end it though.


----------



## IainP (Aug 23, 2020)

Yep. Re-match clauses though - the scourge of modern boxing


----------



## Piece (Aug 24, 2020)

IainP said:



			Back to boxing.
So far,  can't really view Whyte as a top heavyweight but do commend him for keeping active while he's been nbr 1 challenger and the shenanigans have scuppered title shots. Another potential banana skin tonight.

*P.S. I wonder if the mods or thread starter can amend the thread title*.
		
Click to expand...

Done.

And I agree with your first statement.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 27, 2020)

Izzy Adesanya is unreal. What a performance, love watching him fight so much.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 27, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Izzy Adesanya is unreal. What a performance, love watching him fight so much.
		
Click to expand...

Dominant performance. Wonder how quickly they’ll fastrack Chimaev now?


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 27, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Dominant performance. Wonder how quickly they’ll fastrack Chimaev now?
		
Click to expand...

He looks very good. 

Izzy is in a different league. Totally dominant last night. Costa was scared to come forward and fight due to how dangerous he is.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 25, 2020)

As predicted Khabib controlled the fight and got the submission. Not a great fan of the style, but has there ever been a fighter so capable of imposing their will and controlling fights? Not overly shocked at his retirement following the death of his father. He could still be tempted back in sure for some super fights - for super money.

Gaethje will come again. Didn’t take any real damage. Bad refereeing again to miss the tap. He displayed a bit of class afterwards (they both did to be fair). Gaethje V McGregor would be good to watch next.


----------



## IainP (Oct 31, 2020)

Looks like a slugger vs. skill contest in the heavyweight boxing tonight.
Smart money looks to be on Usyk, and it may give some clues to how far he could go in this division.


----------



## Piece (Oct 31, 2020)

IainP said:



			Looks like a slugger vs. skill contest in the heavyweight boxing tonight.
Smart money looks to be on Usyk, and it may give some clues to how far he could go in this division.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to see how Chisora boxes. He has a 3 stone advantage so may maul Usyk and get in close. Prediction. I think Uysk wins by KO in 6...my record in fantasy football says get your money on War!!!


----------



## 126849660 (Nov 1, 2020)

Piece said:



			Interesting to see how Chisora boxes. He has a 3 stone advantage so may maul Usyk and get in close. Prediction. I think Uysk wins by KO in 6...my record in fantasy football says get your money on War!!!
		
Click to expand...

I had uysk wining 8-4 but he wont beat fury or aj. Was expecting uysk to look a lot better as chisora is quite poor


----------



## Piece (Nov 1, 2020)

MrPing said:



			I had uysk wining 8-4 but he wont beat fury or aj. Was expecting uysk to look a lot better as chisora is quite poor
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was an easy nights work for Usyk. Chisora was ok at best and there was a massive difference. Sky BO was a touch OTT towards Chisora and his performance IMHO.

Fury won’t lose sleep but AJ, imho, would struggle with Usyk. It’s not that long ago AJ got sparked by a Mexican unknown.


----------



## 126849660 (Nov 1, 2020)

Usyk did pull away second half but chisora is far from world level, just cant see usky getting away with a slow start against fury or aj. Even against tony bellew he started way too slow. Fury and aj will stop usky if he starts that slow .


----------



## IainP (Nov 28, 2020)

Any thoughts ahead of Joyce Dubois?

Pundits consensus seems to be Dubois early or Joyce late.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2020)

IainP said:



			Any thoughts ahead of Joyce Dubois?

Pundits consensus seems to be Dubois early or Joyce late.
		
Click to expand...

Well I hadn't expected that finish.  Hopefully a few of the pundits will retract their comments or apologise for them in view of the news today.


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well I hadn't expected that finish.  Hopefully a few of the pundits will retract their comments or apologise for them in view of the news today.
		
Click to expand...

was clearly unable to see and badly affected by the final shot, but expect he was struggling long before that with it, never looked comfortable after it swelled up the first time 

hard to see him being the same again, if he even fights again


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2020)

fundy said:



			was clearly unable to see and badly affected by the final shot, but expect he was struggling long before that with it, never looked comfortable after it swelled up the first time 

hard to see him being the same again, if he even fights again 

Click to expand...

He was always struggling once it started to close but to stop in the way he did there was obviously something up.  That something was a fractured eye socket and nerve damage.  It was disappointing the pundits, some of whom were ex boxers, didn't pick that up but labelled him a quitter.


----------



## Piece (Nov 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well I hadn't expected that finish.  Hopefully a few of the pundits will retract their comments or apologise for them in view of the news today.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how I missed this. Probably as it was on BT.


----------



## Piece (Jan 24, 2021)

Surprised that UFC guys on here not talking about CM’s comeback. Didn’t last very long!


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 24, 2021)

Piece said:



			Surprised that UFC guys on here not talking about CM’s comeback. Didn’t last very long!
		
Click to expand...

Good performance from Poirier, which if you consider his record, was not totally unexpected. McGregor is such a cash cow that I can’t imagine this is the end for him. Despite not being a fan boy, I hope he doesn’t sully his MMA reputation and record too much by continuing. Hard to say if it was just a bad night, or if Father Time is calling.


----------



## IainP (Mar 27, 2021)

Not a fan of contractual re-matches, but it's worked out for Whyte.
If they manage to arrange Whyte v Wilder that would pique my interest.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 28, 2021)

I love Whyte’s attitude and his style generally delivers good fights to watch. Great performance last night. What next is a tricky one as Joshua and Fury are likely to have at least two fights. Wilder looks a good bet and is a massive banana skin - even if he is a shell of his former self. Whyte shouted about the blueprint to beat him for years, before Fury delivered it. Would be a must see if it went ahead. 

Over at the UFC Ngannou dispatched Miocic to become the heavyweight champion. The first fight affected him for a period, as highlighted in the Lewis fight. However, he’s over that now and on a run of devastation,  delivering again last night. Could be the end of the road for Miocic. Probably the best heavyweight ever in terms of results (in the UFC).


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 28, 2021)

Embarrassing display from Povetkin. He was clearly unfit and all over the place. Dunno if he is still suffering from Covid or just hadn't bothered training for the fight (or both).

Felt sorry for anyone who paid to watch that mismatch.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 28, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Embarrassing display from Povetkin. He was clearly unfit and all over the place. Dunno if he is still suffering from Covid or just hadn't bothered training for the fight (or both).

Felt sorry for anyone who paid to watch that mismatch.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think it could be classed as a mismatch. Povetkin has a proven pedigree.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 28, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			I don’t think it could be classed as a mismatch. Povetkin has a proven pedigree.
		
Click to expand...

On paper it should have been a decent  fight, but it turned out to be a bit of a farce. Povetkin was staggering about like a drunk on a Saturday night from Round 1.


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 28, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			On paper it should have been a decent  fight, but it turned out to be a bit of a farce. Povetkin was staggering about like a drunk on a Saturday night from Round 1.
		
Click to expand...

I think Whyte’s decent first round knocked Povetkin’s equilibrium. He never truly recovered. Suppose as you get older, those shots are harder to recover from. With Povetkin being 41, that might be the last time we see him in a ring.


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2021)

It isn't really worthy of a "box office" but Parker v Chisora tonight.
I guess a plucky, game showing by Chisora but coming up short is most likely outcome. As they say, you can never be sure....


----------



## williamalex1 (May 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			It isn't really worthy of a "box office" but Parker v Chisora tonight.
I guess a plucky, game showing by Chisora but coming up short is most likely outcome. As they say, you can never be sure....
		
Click to expand...

What time what channel ?


----------



## IainP (May 1, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			What time what channel ?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.skysports.com/boxing/li...r-vs-natasha-jonas-plus-packed-undercard-live


----------



## williamalex1 (May 1, 2021)

IainP said:



https://www.skysports.com/boxing/li...r-vs-natasha-jonas-plus-packed-undercard-live

Click to expand...

Cheers Iain, I'll try and find it


----------



## Piece (May 1, 2021)

IainP said:



			It isn't really worthy of a "box office" but Parker v Chisora tonight.
I guess a plucky, game showing by Chisora but coming up short is most likely outcome. As they say, you can never be sure....
		
Click to expand...

Chisora has done well to get headline shows for being bang average.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 2, 2021)

Piece said:



			Chisora has done well to get headline shows for being bang average.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I think this was his 10th or 11th loss, but he will fight in at a decent level. Chisora is very limited, but effective at what he does. Being willing to take one to ship one is not the smartest way forward - but it sometimes delivers good fights. However, how this was a PPV I’ll never know. Parker should have dealt with him, but like Usyk couldn’t quite get the job done. It was a very close fight though. I actually scored it level.


----------



## rudebhoy (May 2, 2021)

Thought it was a pretty poor fight. Expected a bit more from Parker. Would be interested to see the PPV figures, got be pretty low.


----------



## Piece (May 2, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			I agree, I think this was his 10th or 11th loss, but he will fight in at a decent level. Chisora is very limited, but effective at what he does. Being willing to take one to ship one is not the smartest way forward - but it sometimes delivers good fights. However, how this was a PPV I’ll never know. Parker should have dealt with him, but like Usyk couldn’t quite get the job done. It was a very close fight though. I actually scored it level.
		
Click to expand...

I was expecting a draw, tbh. Parker did enough, just, but I too was disappointed in Parker. Supposedly he was reborn, version 2.0, yet didn’t really impress. These two are way behind the top heavyweights.

I didn’t pay. I used an alternative form of viewing 😉

On the undercard, the Taylor v Jonas was decent, but not too level the commentators were extolling.

Couldn‘t fathom why Campbell Hatton‘s second fight was higher up the card than Eubank and Bivol’s?


----------



## Fromtherough (May 2, 2021)

Piece said:



			I was expecting a draw, tbh. Parker did enough, just, but I too was disappointed in Parker. Supposedly he was reborn, version 2.0, yet didn’t really impress. These two are way behind the top heavyweights.

I didn’t pay. I used an alternative form of viewing 😉

On the undercard, the Taylor v Jonas was decent, but not too level the commentators were extolling.

Couldn‘t fathom why Campbell Hatton‘s second fight was higher up the card than Eubank and Bivol’s?
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I could think for Hatton’s placing on the bill was that it was in Manchester - not sure how relevant that is at the minute. 

Taylor v Jonas was ok, but yeah not the barnstormer Sky would have you believe.

Looking forward to Canelo v Saunders next weekend. I can’t see anything other than a massive KO for Alvarez.


----------



## Piece (May 7, 2021)

Canelo v BJS on Sun early morning. Most are saying Canelo. BJS does have the style to beat Canelo. It's just whether he can do it (punch and move Mayweather-style) for the full 12 rounds AND score enough points.

I'm going to say he can.

Has Canelo fed himself some "home-brew" beef again?


----------



## Fromtherough (May 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			Canelo v BJS on Sun early morning. Most are saying Canelo. BJS does have the style to beat Canelo. It's just whether he can do it (punch and move Mayweather-style) for the full 12 rounds AND score enough points.

I'm going to say he can.

Has Canelo fed himself some "home-brew" beef again? 

Click to expand...

I’ll be shocked if it goes the distance, even with the bigger ring. I’m not a fan of Saunders, talented boxer but he’s not for me. Considering he’s been a world champion for 6 years or so, he’s resume is terrible. Tomorrow he’ll fight his first truly world class opponent and probably the number one pound for pound fighter. I can only see this ending one way. Still, might pave the way for a Eubank rematch, which would sell well domestically.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 9, 2021)

Never want to see a fight end that way. Hope Saunders’ injury isn’t too bad and he can fight another day. Possibly broken orbital bone. His corner definitely did the right thing in pulling him out. Saunders has previously mocked Dubois and Brook following the ending of fights with similar injuries. One of the reasons I’m not a fan of his. 

Up until the injury, he’d boxed well. The problem is his pitter-patter punching didn’t gain the respect of Alvarez. It always looked as if he would land and when he did it was a beautiful punch. Looking at the scorecards at the finish, Saunders was never getting the decision even if he made the final bell. There is no way it was as wide as two of them had it.


----------



## Piece (May 9, 2021)

Kell Brook was never the same and it's possible BJS won't be either. I didn't watch the fight by hear that BJS did ok, just not enough. He would have had to have boxed his socks off to get a result. Just met a man who was too good.

Funny that one of the first tweets I saw was from Chris Eubank Jnr calling Canelo out. 😂. I was a fan of Eubank early in his career but recently I've realised he just isn't very good 😂.

Back to Canelo. I recognise he is brilliant but I can't forget his murky drugs ban and the dubious scoring against GGG, both happening around the same time.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 9, 2021)

Definitely looks a career threatening injury for Saunders, hope he’s ok. 

Alvarez has form for dodgy results on scorecards, GGG one being most memorable. Last night was no different at the point the fight ended. The ‘tainted steak’ thing was quickly brushed under the carpet, especially in America but yeah definitely a grey cloud over him.

How Eubank thinks he is still relevant is beyond me. To say he is limited is a massive understatement. He has an iron chin like his old man, but bar that I struggle to see what he’s good at. Although saying that, if Saunders does come back I would still like to see him rematch Eubank.


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2021)

Heavyweight boxing unfortunately continues to be a bit of a mess, Fury v Wilder now postponed due to covid in Fury's camp.

At UFC - McGregor,  after stating Poirer would leave on a stretcher, ended up on a stretcher himself.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2021)

IainP said:



			Heavyweight boxing unfortunately continues to be a bit of a mess, Fury v Wilder now postponed due to covid in Fury's camp.

At UFC - McGregor,  after stating Poirer would leave on a stretcher, ended up on a stretcher himself.
		
Click to expand...

I liked McGregor & all his trash talk back in the day,but I actually wanted Dustin to win.
I find McGregor annoying now & it all seems too forced.
Personally I think he should call it a day.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I liked McGregor & all his trash talk back in the day,but I actually wanted Dustin to win.
I find McGregor annoying now & it all seems too forced.
Personally I think he should call it a day.
		
Click to expand...

Classless before and after the fight. As the biggest draw in the sport, he doesn’t need to resort to that stuff to sell PPV’s. He used to have a bit of humour about his insults, but this was way off the mark and personal. He’s likely to be done. But, he’s a bit of a cash cow so it wouldn’t surprise me if he’s occasionally wheeled out. 6 years ago he was a phenomenal fighter. Now he’s potentially spoiling his legacy.

Poirier was winning before the freak injury which doesn’t surprise me. Should take the title shot now and I think he wins that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2021)

Someone needs to knock Paddy Pimblett out soon.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 7, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435197319440474122
What a guy 😂


----------



## Piece (Sep 8, 2021)

Saw on my Twitter feed that Donald Trump and son are guests commentators on Evander Holyfield and David Haye comeback fights this weekend 😱🤣


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 8, 2021)

Piece said:



			Saw on my Twitter feed that Donald Trump and son are guests commentators on Evander Holyfield and David Haye comeback fights this weekend 😱🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yet another circus in boxing 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2021)

Right, a real fight has come around. Not these money spinning YouTube crup, but Joshua v Uysk. I think Joshua has his work cut out and I'm going for Uysk to win, perhaps on points.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Right, a real fight has come around. Not these money spinning YouTube crup, but Joshua v Uysk. I think Joshua has his work cut out and I'm going for Uysk to win, perhaps on points.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you’re right


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Right, a real fight has come around. Not these money spinning YouTube crup, but Joshua v Uysk. I think Joshua has his work cut out and I'm going for Uysk to win, perhaps on points.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, finally some actual talent on show! Looking forward to seeing Uysk's tactics!

But - I think Joshua wins.


----------



## VVega (Sep 22, 2021)

Nick Diaz is back. Stockton &?!@&£!


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 22, 2021)

Piece said:



			Right, a real fight has come around. Not these money spinning YouTube crup, but Joshua v Uysk. I think Joshua has his work cut out and I'm going for Uysk to win, perhaps on points.
		
Click to expand...

I think it will be a difficult fight. Usyk looked unbeatable at cruiserweight. He’s not looked the same fighter at heavyweight - Chisora gave him a good go. As we’ve seen before with Joshua’s opponents though, size isn’t everything. Usyk is undoubtedly a great technician, who will make Joshua work at an uncomfortable pace. I think it will be pretty close and there will likely be scares on both sides, but expect Joshua to land clean eventually. I’m backing rounds 7-9.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 22, 2021)

VVega said:



			Nick Diaz is back. Stockton &?!@&£!
		
Click to expand...

Excited for this one. Fitting it’s against Lawler. Just a shame it’s not happening 5-7 years ago.


----------



## IainP (Sep 23, 2021)

Looking forward to Joshua v Uysk, although there's a chance it may be a cagey affair going to scorecards.
Looking like it may clash with the RC golf though 🙁


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2021)

VVega said:



			Nick Diaz is back. Stockton &?!@&£!
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to this.
But Gaethje v Chandler is the one I’m looking forward to most,just wish it was 5 rounds.


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2021)

Usyk was class tonight. Joshua simply didn’t throw enough and looked very average.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Usyk was class tonight. Joshua simply didn’t throw enough and looked very average.
		
Click to expand...

Outclassed. I thought Usyk won by 8 or 9 rounds. Relentless, clever and fast. Was almost a perfect performance. The boxing skills were on totally different levels. I thought Joshua might have landed clean, but Usyk also looked tough as well.

Joshua might not fancy this again. He didn’t look good at the end.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 25, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Outclassed. I thought Usyk won by 8 or 9 rounds. Relentless, clever and fast. Was almost a perfect performance. The boxing skills were on totally different levels. I thought Joshua might have landed clean, but Usyk also looked tough as well.

Joshua might not fancy this again. He didn’t look good at the end.
		
Click to expand...

Usyk has saved Joshua from the Gypsy king


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 25, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Usyk has saved Joshua from the Gypsy king
		
Click to expand...

Doesn’t need belts to sell that one. I wouldn’t be overly surprised if Wilder wins their third fight in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Outclassed. I thought Usyk won by 8 or 9 rounds. Relentless, clever and fast. Was almost a perfect performance. The boxing skills were on totally different levels. I thought Joshua might have landed clean, but Usyk also looked tough as well.

Joshua might not fancy this again. He didn’t look good at the end.
		
Click to expand...

I think this sums it up very well.

When Joshua did throw a right it was off the back foot. Looked off balance and flat footed, punching in straight lines only. Usyk could have stopped him earlier if he really wanted to and I would fancy him to do so next time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 25, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Doesn’t need belts to sell that one. I wouldn’t be overly surprised if Wilder wins their third fight in a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely don’t see how Wilder wins that.
I agree Fury v AJ is what everyone wants.
But doesn’t AJ get a rematch v Usyk now?
I don’t think AJ v Fury will ever happen


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			Usyk could have stopped him earlier if he really wanted to and I would fancy him to do so next time.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree. I think if they fight 10 times Usyk wins 9 of them. Some fighters are just wrong for you. I get that impression here. Joshua had no response or contingency whatsoever.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 25, 2021)

Personally I don’t think AJ could beat Fury or Wilder.
Fury is just too good & AJ couldn’t  take one of Wilders bombs


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 25, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I genuinely don’t see how Wilder wins that.
I agree Fury v AJ is what everyone wants.
But doesn’t AJ get a rematch v Usyk now?
I don’t think AJ v Fury will ever happen
		
Click to expand...

Fury dominated the last fight. Bullied the bully. Fought totally differently to their first fight and caught Wilder and everyone else unaware. Wilder still has ridiculous power in his hands. For all of Fury’s boxing acumen, he was still literally knocked out in their first fight. I don’t think it is too far fetched to think that Wilder manages to land again.


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			I genuinely don’t see how Wilder wins that.
I agree Fury v AJ is what everyone wants.
But doesn’t AJ get a rematch v Usyk now?
I don’t think AJ v Fury will ever happen
		
Click to expand...

The last round of their first fight is how Wilder could win.

There is a rematch clause but could be a while after that drubbing.


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Personally I don’t think AJ could beat Fury or Wilder.
Fury is just too good & AJ couldn’t  take one of Wilders bombs
		
Click to expand...

Yup.

Its proven that Joshua can’t take a decent punch, let alone a Wilder one.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 25, 2021)

Piece said:



			The last round of their first fight is how Wilder could win.

There is a rematch clause but could be a while after that drubbing.
		
Click to expand...

But he didn’t win then


----------



## Piece (Sep 26, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			But he didn’t win then
		
Click to expand...

Wilder should have lost that fight even with that last round knockdown. Will be a good watch the third fight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2021)

Agreed.
I do like Wilder because he can knock people out in a second.
I watched the fury v wilder fights again today,no one is getting up after how hard wilder hit fury in the first fight,especially 12 rounds in.
Fury is nails.
The 2nd fight was so easy for Fury,he was hurting Wilder with jabs.


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2021)

Away win at the Tottenham stadium, surely not lol


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2021)

AJ schooled. Good and proper.

That said, forgive for being cynical, AJ will no doubt get another bite at the cherry somewhere when he'll make £30m instead of *just* the £10m tonight.......🤔🤔


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2021)

AJ is a robot. Anything he comes up against that he's  not been programmed to do he struggles........ 

He'll hide from fury and Co.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2021)

Nick Diaz looked SO bad.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 27, 2021)

This was insane 🤯


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 27, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:








This was insane 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Finally caught up with the UFC fights from Saturday. 

Firstly, I was really looking forward to Diaz Lawler. Despite already reading about the result before I managed to watch, I didn’t expect Diaz to effectively quit like that. Credit to Lawler though. Has there ever been a more game fighter in MMA?

Volkanovski v Ortega was immense. The third round in particular ranks amongst the best ever. I like Ortega, crazily skilled on the ground. I just think Holloway provided the blueprint for how to beat him. Volkanovski’s last 4 fights have been Aldo, Holloway x2 and Ortega. Incredible.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Finally caught up with the UFC fights from Saturday.

Firstly, I was really looking forward to Diaz Lawler. Despite already reading about the result before I managed to watch, I didn’t expect Diaz to effectively quit like that. Credit to Lawler though. Has there ever been a more game fighter in MMA?

Volkanovski v Ortega was immense. The third round in particular ranks amongst the best ever. I like Ortega, crazily skilled on the ground. I just think Holloway provided the blueprint for how to beat him. Volkanovski’s last 4 fights have been Aldo, Holloway x2 and Ortega. Incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Like you I already knew the result before watching,if not I’d have been sure Ortega was going to make him tap on a couple of occasions.
I’d still like to see Volkanovski & Holloway go again.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 28, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Like you I already knew the result before watching,if not I’d have been sure Ortega was going to make him tap on a couple of occasions.
I’d still like to see Volkanovski & Holloway go again.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah those chokes looked tight. Amazing how Volkanovski stayed so composed.

Allen deserves a shot at one of the top guys I think. He’s something like 8-0 in the UFC. I’d like to see him vs Holloway, with the winner facing Volkanovski.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Yeah those chokes looked tight. Amazing how Volkanovski stayed so composed.

Allen deserves a shot at one of the top guys I think. He’s something like 8-0 in the UFC. I’d like to see him vs Holloway, with the winner facing Volkanovski.
		
Click to expand...

Shevchenko is technically as good as anyone in the UFC for me.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 28, 2021)

I think the last boxing match I watched featured Joe Bugner.
When they went to having four different world champions at the same weight level they lost me forever.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 28, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Shevchenko is technically as good as anyone in the UFC for me.
		
Click to expand...

Since she moved back to flyweight she’s been great. Just unlucky to meet Nunes at bantamweight.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 28, 2021)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think the last boxing match I watched featured Joe Bugner.
When they went to having four different world champions at the same weight level they lost me forever.
		
Click to expand...

Arguably, belts are becoming less and less relevant. PPV is where the money is at. People are much more interested in marquee fights than someone defending the belts. Suppose the exception to that would be a unification fight - but even then it only has limited appeal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 28, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Since she moved back to flyweight she’s been great. Just unlucky to meet Nunes at bantamweight.
		
Click to expand...

Both fights went the distance,one could easily av gone Shevchenko’s way.
Technically Shevchenko is a better fighter,Nunes is just a beast IMO.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 28, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Both fights went the distance,one could easily av gone Shevchenko’s way.
Technically Shevchenko is a better fighter,Nunes is just a beast IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Second one in particular was close. I just think Nunes’ aggression and tenacity to find a way to win stands her apart.


----------



## IainP (Oct 4, 2021)

Sounds like Fury is having to talk up Wilder to sell the tickets/PPV
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/58767971


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			Sounds like Fury is having to talk up Wilder to sell the tickets/PPV
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/boxing/58767971

Click to expand...

Wilder, to my knowledge, doesn't have the gravitas in the US to sell tickets at a big level. Certainly used to be the case and then he was beaten up by Fury, so that wouldn't have helped the public invest in their third fight.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2021)

Another decent fight coming up. Fury v Wilder. After Joshua was easily dispatched by Usyk, this one is a bit harder to call. Fury did a job on Wilder second fight, but is it going to be more of the same or will Wilder be more aggressive and look to take Fury out? Difficult one to predict. I would like Fury to win, but something is nagging that Wilder will tag him.


----------



## IainP (Oct 5, 2021)

Feels like complacency may be the main concern for Fury's side. Know it doesn't have any bearing but weirdly the AJ loss has seemed to have increased the chances of an upset. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 5, 2021)

I can’t see anything but a Fury win tbh.


----------



## IainP (Oct 5, 2021)

Agree. But Mr Piece predicted Usyk would prevail, so ....


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 5, 2021)

Piece said:



			Another decent fight coming up. Fury v Wilder. After Joshua was easily dispatched by Usyk, this one is a bit harder to call. Fury did a job on Wilder second fight, but it is going to be more of the same or will Wilder be more aggressive and look to take Fury out? Difficult one to predict. I would like Fury to win, but something is nagging that Wilder will tag him.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, really tough to call. Wouldn’t be surprised either way. As we saw in their first fight, Wilder can hurt Fury. Fury dominated the second fight, but I expect Wilder to be much more aggressive this time. One thing is for certain though, I won’t be watching live. They’re not expected in the ring until approx 4am - those days are long gone for me.


----------



## Piece (Oct 6, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Agree, really tough to call. Wouldn’t be surprised either way. As we saw in their first fight, Wilder can hurt Fury. Fury dominated the second fight, but I expect Wilder to be much more aggressive this time. One thing is for certain though, I won’t be watching live. They’re not expected in the ring until approx 4am - those days are long gone for me.
		
Click to expand...

I hear you. 4am days are LONG gone!


----------



## IainP (Oct 9, 2021)

Am heading the way, often waking up at silly o'clock ... so you never know


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2021)

Have we forgotten Wilder dropped Fury a couple of times?

I think Wilder wins tonight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Have we forgotten Wilder dropped Fury a couple of times?

I think Wilder wins tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Nope but Fury should still have won that fight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2021)

Rewatched wilder v Ortiz earlier,Wilder really isn’t a great boxer,just got unbelievable power.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2021)

Any bets on tonight?


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 9, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Any bets on tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Fury wins and announces retirement


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 10, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Fury wins and announces retirement
		
Click to expand...

Hope you got a good price


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 10, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Hope you got a good price
		
Click to expand...

Winning and announcing retirement is a pretty good strategy if you want to be 'persuaded' to come out of retirement!


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 10, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Any bets on tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Yep and value on Wilder for KO, TKO or Disq at 4.0.

Something about Fury in the build up that doesn't sit right. It's a fight he doesn't need or want.


----------



## IainP (Oct 10, 2021)

Here we go... 😄


----------



## IainP (Oct 10, 2021)

No spoilers, but wow..


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 10, 2021)

Wasn't go pay the money but decided to play a bit of poker until the start of 4:00am and listen to TalkSport.

Ended up being 5:00am start.

But I loved it - reminded me of listening to the Ali fights on the radio under the bedclothes when I was a nipper!


----------



## Piece (Oct 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			I hear you. 4am days are LONG gone!
		
Click to expand...

Just happened to be awake and watch a very good fight!


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 10, 2021)

Set the alarm and got up at 3.45am to watch it. So glad I did, the best fight I've ever seen. Sensational.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow, what a fight!


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 10, 2021)

Just watched it on YouTube, sensational stuff. A classic.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 10, 2021)

As everyone has said, amazing fight. Fury was phenomenal. He’s a divisive personality, but surely anyone who anyone who has seen the fight appreciated his performance.  

That extra weight appeared to take its toll on Wilder, who boxed better this time around but tired after the 4th. Got to give him credit for playing his part. That right hand remains a problem no matter how long the fight goes. What a finish though - definitive this time, which I’m glad about. Assuming Wilder continues, I have no idea what’s next for him. He’s failed to beat Fury three times now. Joshua wouldn’t fancy that and with his lack of head movement could be a much easier target than Fury.

It will be interesting to see what happens now in the heavyweight division. Will Whyte finally get his chance? Will Fury look to unify against Usyk? Or will it be a mega pay day against Joshua? I think Joshua/Usyk have scheduled the rematch so we might not see Fury for a while.


----------



## Piece (Oct 10, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			As everyone has said, amazing fight. Fury was phenomenal. He’s a divisive personality, but surely anyone who anyone who has seen the fight appreciated his performance.

That extra weight appeared to take its toll on Wilder, who boxed better this time around but tired after the 4th. Got to give him credit for playing his part. That right hand remains a problem no matter how long the fight goes. What a finish though - definitive this time, which I’m glad about. Assuming Wilder continues, I have no idea what’s next for him. He’s failed to beat Fury three times now. Joshua wouldn’t fancy that and with his lack of head movement could be a much easier target than Fury.

It will be interesting to see what happens now in the heavyweight division. Will Whyte finally get his chance? Will Fury look to unify against Usyk? Or will it be a mega pay day against Joshua? I think Joshua/Usyk have scheduled the rematch so we might not see Fury for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Nice summary.

Fury has shown the blueprint to beat Wilder, so if Wilder ever faced Joshua, then Joshua would have to get in close and throw some leather. If he stands off like he did versus Usyk, then Joshua is out cold in a few rounds, no doubt. Joshua has to get through his Usyk rematch and still have big doubts that he will because of his rigid style.

Something tells me Fury isn’t that interested in fighting Usyk, certainly not yet. Not because he’s avoiding, just that it’s not a selling fight. So I think you may be right in that Fury won’t be in action for maybe a year, once he sees how other fights pan out.

Whyte is an interesting one. He has had patches of looking great but also looking bang average. He has earned his shot. Perhaps a scrap with Wilder is the most appealing. Has to deal with Wallin in a few weeks to maintain his standing and really he should do it.


----------



## IainP (Oct 10, 2021)

If Wilder fancies it there are interesting match ups out there. You'd fancy his chances against Joshua & Whyte.
Should Wallin win then Fury should meet him to take away that doubt of the docs letting him continue with that gash. Agree Fury is likely to wait and see how things pan out.


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 10, 2021)

What a perfromance from Fury.

Forget the other non entities and let's get a spring Fury v AJ bout.


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 10, 2021)

4LEX said:



			What a perfromance from Fury.

Forget the other non entities and let's get a spring Fury v AJ bout.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, I guess you missed the last Joshua fight…


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 10, 2021)

Piece said:



			Nice summary.

Fury has shown the blueprint to beat Wilder, so if Wilder ever faced Joshua, then Joshua would have to get in close and throw some leather. If he stands off like he did versus Usyk, then Joshua is out cold in a few rounds, no doubt. Joshua has to get through his Usyk rematch and still have big doubts that he will because of his rigid style.

Something tells me Fury isn’t that interested in fighting Usyk, certainly not yet. Not because he’s avoiding, just that it’s not a selling fight. So I think you may be right in that Fury won’t be in action for maybe a year, once he sees how other fights pan out.

Whyte is an interesting one. He has had patches of looking great but also looking bang average. He has earned his shot. Perhaps a scrap with Wilder is the most appealing. Has to deal with Wallin in a few weeks to maintain his standing and really he should do it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, Whyte has earned his shot and would love to see him against Wilder. As per your post, Fury’s blueprint for Wilder would be right up Whyte’s street. I don’t think you can say he has a suspect chin, but he was cleanly KO’d versus Joshua and Povetkin. I would fancy Wilder landing at some point and taking the victory. I don’t know much about Wallin, other than his fight with Fury, but expect Whyte to get through that.

I also agree about Fury being in no rush to face Usyk. Like you, I don’t think it’s anything other than him wanting the biggest paydays. If Joshua somehow wins the rematch with Usyk (however unlikely that is at the moment), you’d assume there’d be a rubber match. This could tie them two up for 12-18 months. Not sure if Fury will hang about that long.


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Erm, I guess you missed the last Joshua fight…
		
Click to expand...

I think AJ wins the rematch and it sets up the big one. AJ has to back his talk up though.


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 11, 2021)

Glad the trilogy stuff is done and dusted, it dragged on a bit. 
AJ is or will lose always his first fight, I don’t think he is dynamic enough to switch up his strategy he needs a first fight to correct. However saying that Usyk is no Andy Ruiz and I think AJ should retire if he loses another fight with Usyk


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 12, 2021)

Masvidal v Edwards looks like it’s going to happen in December.
Expect lots of trash talk before this one.
My moneys on Edwards,I don’t really rate Masvidal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 12, 2021)

4LEX said:



			I think AJ wins the rematch and it sets up the big one. AJ has to back his talk up though.
		
Click to expand...

I’m definitely going Usyk for the rematch.
AJ is done for me,he’s massively over achieved in his career imo.


----------



## IainP (Nov 6, 2021)

Any interest in Alvarez v Plant ?


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 6, 2021)

IainP said:



			Any interest in Alvarez v Plant ?
		
Click to expand...

Only enough to catch the highlights tomorrow. I expect Alvarez to be the undisputed champion. I’ve only watched Plant a couple of times but he’s not in the same league. 

Much more interested in Usman v Covington 2 at UFC 268.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 6, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Only enough to catch the highlights tomorrow. I expect Alvarez to be the undisputed champion. I’ve only watched Plant a couple of times but he’s not in the same league.

Much more interested in Usman v Covington 2 at UFC 268.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t like Covington,but I sort of want him to win.
Usman is a beast,but a bit dull.
Plus it gets a bit boring when someone has the belt for too long.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 6, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don’t like Covington,but I sort of want him to win.
Usman is a beast,but a bit dull.
Plus it gets a bit boring when someone has the belt for too long.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree, not really a fan of either, but their first fight had a bit of needle to it. To be fair to Usman, since winning the belt, his fights have become a lot more watchable. Plus he’s coming off the back of a massive KO of Masvidal.


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2021)

IainP said:



			Any interest in Alvarez v Plant ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but forgot it was on! No surprise that Canelo won. What’s next for him? Perhaps some more questionable steaks and he move up to cruiserweight? 😉


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 7, 2021)

Piece said:



			Yes but forgot it was on! No surprise that Canelo won. What’s next for him? Perhaps some more questionable steaks and he move up to cruiserweight? 😉
		
Click to expand...

Ha! Agree, not much left at super-middleweight for him. Possibly light heavy? He already destroyed Kovalev a few years ago. He’d need more than a few tainted steaks to compete at cruiserweight, it’s over 2 stone difference.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 7, 2021)

Enjoyed Usman Covington 2. It feels like it’s one of those situations where Usman just has his number. He is definitely in the discussion as the best welterweight of all time (possibly only St Pierre in the fray).

But what a fight between Gaethje and Chandler. Unbelievable. Gaethje must be the most bankable fighter of all time, he’s never in a bad fight. I fear for his long term health with the style he adopts, more than willing to ship one to give one. Hopefully he’ll get to fight the winner of the Oliviera Poirier fight next year. The Lightweight division is awash with talent.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 8, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Enjoyed Usman Covington 2. It feels like it’s one of those situations where Usman just has his number. He is definitely in the discussion as the best welterweight of all time (possibly only St Pierre in the fray).

But what a fight between Gaethje and Chandler. Unbelievable. Gaethje must be the most bankable fighter of all time, he’s never in a bad fight. I fear for his long term health with the style he adopts, more than willing to ship one to give one. Hopefully he’ll get to fight the winner of the Oliviera Poirier fight next year. The Lightweight division is awash with talent.
		
Click to expand...

That card definitely lived up to expectations.
Bet Covington is nothing like how he acts when there’s no cameras around.
Would like to see him fight Masvidal,he’d destroy him.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			That card definitely lived up to expectations.
Bet Covington is nothing like how he acts when there’s no cameras around.
Would like to see him fight Masvidal,he’d destroy him.
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was one of the best cards for a long time. 
Really disliked Covington but think I have a bit more respect for him after this fight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 8, 2021)

Marshy77 said:



			Thought it was one of the best cards for a long time.
Really disliked Covington but think I have a bit more respect for him after this fight.
		
Click to expand...

He’s created a character like something out of WWE,Cejudo did the same.
It works,it gets people talking.
Bet Dana White loves it😂


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 8, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			He’s created a character like something out of WWE,Cejudo did the same.
It works,it gets people talking.
Bet Dana White loves it😂
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, it's all money for Dana.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 8, 2021)

Marshy77 said:



			Oh yeah, it's all money for Dana.
		
Click to expand...

That’s why he loves Conor.
Cejudo will be back next year imo.


----------



## Piece (Nov 17, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Ha! Agree, not much left at super-middleweight for him. Possibly light heavy? He already destroyed Kovalev a few years ago. He’d need more than a few tainted steaks to compete at cruiserweight, it’s over 2 stone difference.
		
Click to expand...

According to the news today, looks like Canelo IS going to fight for a cruiserweight title! . Get those steaks ready!


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 17, 2021)

Piece said:



			According to the news today, looks like Canelo IS going to fight for a cruiserweight title! . Get those steaks ready!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, unbelievable! Looks like he’ll be fighting Makabu, who Bellew beat at Goodison Park. I can see Alvarez weighing in just above light heavy if it happens.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 1, 2021)

So Brook v Kahn is finally happening (about 4 yrs too late).
Don’t know who I want to lose most.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			So Brook v Kahn is finally happening (about 4 yrs too late).
Don’t know who I want to lose most.
		
Click to expand...

The Brit battle of egos. Both turned out not to be as good as they thought they were.

I’m with you. I’d happily see them both knock each other out at the same time. Or drop in GGG or Canelo in the ring and watch them scuttle away quickly. 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2021)

Nunes lost 😱😱😱😱
Anyone know what price Peña was?


----------



## Piece (Dec 12, 2021)

Very impressive from Conor Benn. Took out a decent fighter in four with a beautiful combo. I think he mentioned he wants to fight the winner of Brook v Khan....a waste if you ask me, as I think he strolls past either of them.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 13, 2021)

Vasiliy Lomachenko  looked awfully good this past weekend.

That African dude that he beat, Commey, was a good, solid fighter.

Looking forward to Oleksandr Usyk--Tyson Fury.  Don't think Usyk is big enough to challenge Fury.

Will it be like Wilder-Joshua 
or Calzaghe--Ottke...
the fight that never happened?


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 14, 2021)

Piece said:



			Very impressive from Conor Benn. Took out a decent fighter in four with a beautiful combo. I think he mentioned he wants to fight the winner of Brook v Khan....a waste if you ask me, as I think he strolls past either of them.
		
Click to expand...

Algieri was a big step up for Benn. Only been stopped by Spence Jnr and took Pacquiao and Khan the distance. He came through with flying colours. Quality finish. I’m convinced Khan Brook will not go ahead.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 14, 2021)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Vasiliy Lomachenko  looked awfully good this past weekend.

That African dude that he beat, Commey, was a good, solid fighter.

Looking forward to Oleksandr Usyk--Tyson Fury.  Don't think Usyk is big enough to challenge Fury.

Will it be like Wilder-Joshua
or Calzaghe--Ottke...
the fight that never happened?
		
Click to expand...

Ottke - Forgot all about him. I don’t think he ever fought outside of Germany and there were some controversial points wins. Robin Reid I recall being hard done by. Retired undefeated didn’t he? Calzaghe would have schooled him.

I fear you may have to wait for Fury v Usyk.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 19, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Ottke - Forgot all about him. I don’t think he ever fought outside of Germany and there were some controversial points wins. Robin Reid I recall being hard done by. Retired undefeated didn’t he? Calzaghe would have schooled him.

I fear you may have to wait for Fury v Usyk.
		
Click to expand...

The cool thing about Calzaghe is that you could claim him as a UK national and I could claim him as an ethnic Italian.
You're probably right about Fury v. Usyk.  That's what I'm guessing as well.


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2021)

Watched the Parker v Chisora fight last night. Parker was better this time around with the extra weight and the game plan. Could and should have K.O'd Chisora. The scorecard was embarrassing.

Chisora showed his usual big heart but just is very limited. Really is time for him to hang his gloves up before he gets too cross-eyed.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Dec 19, 2021)

Chisora looks like my beloved maternal grandmother came back to life to cook for him.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 19, 2021)

Piece said:



			Watched the Parker v Chisora fight last night. Parker was better this time around with the extra weight and the game plan. Could and should have K.O'd Chisora. The scorecard was embarrassing.

Chisora showed his usual big heart but just is very limited. Really is time for him to hang his gloves up before he gets too cross-eyed.
		
Click to expand...

He left his chin open to the upper cut all night , judges need their eyes tested


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 14, 2022)

Covington v Masvidal confirmed March 5th.
Just hope it goes ahead.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 14, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Covington v Masvidal confirmed March 5th.
Just hope it goes ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously, there’s a massive back story to this. These two really don’t like each other now. Should be a fun watch. If it actually goes ahead...

Looking forward to Ngannou and Gane next weekend. I think it probably doesn’t last more than two minutes of the first round.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 14, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Obviously, there’s a massive back story to this. These two really don’t like each other now. Should be a fun watch. If it actually goes ahead...

Looking forward to Ngannou and Gane next weekend. I think it probably doesn’t last more than two minutes of the first round.
		
Click to expand...

I actually think Gane as a chance 😬
Technically he’s a much better fighter,obviously if Francais lands a bomb it’s game over.
I’m not a big fan of the heavy weight decision tbh.
As for Covington v Masvidal,Covington wins easily imo.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 14, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I actually think Gane as a chance 😬
Technically he’s a much better fighter,obviously if Francais lands a bomb it’s game over.
I’m not a big fan of the heavy weight decision tbh.
As for Covington v Masvidal,Covington wins easily imo.
		
Click to expand...

I think if Gane can avoid a big punch in the opening exchanges, he has every chance of taking Ngannou to deep waters. Big IF though. Not had a look at the betting yet, but might be one to avoid.

I agree, Covington will have the edge in terms of work rate and output. Depends which Masvidal turns up. If he can muster the one who fought Till, should be a cracking watch. I think Covington forces him to quit though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 14, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I think if Gane can avoid a big punch in the opening exchanges, he has every chance of taking Ngannou to deep waters. Big IF though. Not had a look at the betting yet, but might be one to avoid.

I agree, Covington will have the edge in terms of work rate and output. Depends which Masvidal turns up. If he can muster the one who fought Till, should be a cracking watch. I think Covington forces him to quit though.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t rate Masvidal,the Askren KO has made him.
Like him or not,Covington is a class fighter.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 14, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don’t rate Masvidal,the Askren KO has made him.
Like him or not,Covington is a class fighter.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree slightly. Masvidal has always been good value - albeit limited. Think the Till fight was before the Askren walkover and was an amazing performance. But yeah, Covington is high level. It depends how he can overcome his shortcomings against Usman. Not that this fight will require motivation in either side.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 14, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Disagree slightly. Masvidal has always been good value - albeit limited. Think the Till fight was before the Askren walkover and was an amazing performance. But yeah, Covington is high level. It depends how he can overcome his shortcomings against Usman. Not that this fight will require motivation in either side.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he’s good value, & looked good in the Till fight.
But how good is Till?
What potential fights you looking forward to in 2022?


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 14, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yes he’s good value, & looked good in the Till fight.
But how good is Till?
What potential fights you looking forward to in 2022?
		
Click to expand...

At the time Till was a beast, but possibly coming straight off the loss to Woodley. Accept your point as I think he’s only won one subsequent fight.

These two fights are up there. Adesanya v Whittaker 2 will be good. However I’d like to see Cejudo return. Despite his cringe factor, it would be a great achievement if he could win at a third weight. Or even if he was the one to retire Dillashaw. What about you?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			At the time Till was a beast, but possibly coming straight off the loss to Woodley. Accept your point as I think he’s only won one subsequent fight.

These two fights are up there. Adesanya v Whittaker 2 will be good. However I’d like to see Cejudo return. Despite his cringe factor, it would be a great achievement if he could win at a third weight. Or even if he was the one to retire Dillashaw. What about you?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t see Cejudo beating Volkanovski,but I’d definitely like to see it.
Obviously Gaethje v Oliviera.
Think Conor v Ferguson makes sense


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 15, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don’t see Cejudo beating Volkanovski,but I’d definitely like to see it.
Obviously Gaethje v Oliviera.
Think Conor v Ferguson makes sense
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Volkanovski would be too much for him but would be a worthwhile watch.

Gaethje is up there with my favourite fighters to watch. Oliviera is a finishing phenom. Be a good fight for sure. I would prefer McGregor v Gaethje as I think Ferguson is no longer the same fighter (although, neither is McGregor). Although looking at recent reports, McGregor would not make lightweight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Yeah Volkanovski would be too much for him but would be a worthwhile watch.

Gaethje is up there with my favourite fighters to watch. Oliviera is a finishing phenom. Be a good fight for sure. I would prefer McGregor v Gaethje as *I think Ferguson is no longer the same fighter* (although, neither is McGregor). Although looking at recent reports, McGregor would not make lightweight.
		
Click to expand...

That’s why I think it makes sense.
Personally I think Gaethje would destroy Conor.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 5, 2022)

Watching Williams v Eubank and realising I want both to lose. Williams must have had a bad cut. Next to no punch resistance. Down 3 times so far in 5 rounds from what looked like jabs.


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Watching Williams v Eubank and realising I want both to lose. Williams must have had a bad cut. Next to no punch resistance. Down 3 times so far in 5 rounds from what looked like jabs.
		
Click to expand...

Eubank is talented but annoying. After watching that fight Eubank is clearly levels above Williams. Still don't think he operates at top level though.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 6, 2022)

Piece said:



			Eubank is talented but annoying. After watching that fight Eubank is clearly levels above Williams. Still don't think he operates at top level though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he really didn’t need much to pull off a win tonight. Agree, he’d not stand a chance versus Golovkin, Charlo or Andrade. Let alone Alvarez.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 6, 2022)

Eubank Jnr absolutely schooled Williams last night.
Was expecting more from Williams after all the crap he was spouting before the fight.
I'm not sure if Eubank Jnr is world title material, he needs to be more ruthless and have a mentality change and stop trying to act like his Dad.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes Eubank was in a different level
Williams was too wound up.
Agree Eubank has to be more ruthless,probably could have got the stoppage.
Couldn’t believe 2 of the un-official judges had Williams winning 5 rounds from the 5th 
The professional judges had it spot on.


----------



## G1z1 (Feb 6, 2022)

How bad was eubank last night, I gave Williams 7 rounds vs 5 to jr but obviously jr got 4 knock downs. I have noticed jrs last few fights, his punch output has seriously dropped off. His intensity was his main attribute. Also don’t think Williams punch resistance has gone he simply walked onto a few stiff jabs and that really does make a difference. Either way none are winning a world title now unless they get a very weak champion on his way out.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2022)

G1z1 said:



			How bad was eubank last night, I gave Williams 7 rounds vs 5 to jr but obviously jr got 4 knock downs. I have noticed jrs last few fights, his punch output has seriously dropped off. His intensity was his main attribute. Also don’t think Williams punch resistance has gone he simply walked onto a few stiff jabs and that really does make a difference. Either way none are winning a world title now unless they get a very weak champion on his way out.
		
Click to expand...

Eubank jnr is great at the level he is now but step him up to a world title bout and I can't see him winning. I think you have it spot on


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 17, 2022)

Any interest in the Khan v Brook fight?
Obviously it should have happened a few years ago,but I still want to see it.
Khan is proper in Brooks head.


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Any interest in the Khan v Brook fight?
Obviously it should have happened a few years ago,but I still want to see it.
Khan is proper in Brooks head.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mildly interested 😀
As you mention,  several years late but the dislike seems genuine. Assume Sky are hyping it to the max 😯


----------



## G1z1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Any interest in the Khan v Brook fight?
Obviously it should have happened a few years ago,but I still want to see it.
Khan is proper in Brooks head.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll be watching. I expect someone will get blown out early but not sure who. If I was to bet I think I would edge towards Khan by ko


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 17, 2022)

Interesting that the bookies have Brook as favourite. To be fair he has only ever lost against top top world class opposition, but bar those losses has not faced the same level of opposition as Khan. I actually think Brook wins though and within 5 rounds.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 18, 2022)

Fair play to both fighters absolutely ripped at the weigh in,shows they are taking it very seriously.
Bragging rights for life.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

Huge boxing fan here. 

Who you picking?


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 19, 2022)

2 has beens who think their stock is much greater than it is. A la homer v lpoolphil 

I’m going homer tko 7th


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

davemc1 said:



*2 has beens* who think their stock is much greater than it is. *A la homer v lpoolphil*
...
		
Click to expand...

Surely, that would have been a 'never was' match!


----------



## IainP (Feb 19, 2022)

☝ (post 586 post merge!) agree
Cynic in me thinks it may somehow be a draw so there can be a re-match 😅
The lack of recent activity makes it tough. As @Fromtherough says, the bookies seem to be leaning towards Brook. You do have the sense he is more emotional about the fight, whether that is a good thing 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 19, 2022)

Separate Khan V Brook Thread merged with this one


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2022)

IainP said:



			☝ (post 586 post merge!) agree
Cynic in me thinks it may somehow be a draw so there can be a re-match 😅
The lack of recent activity makes it tough. As @Fromtherough says, the bookies seem to be leaning towards Brook. You do have the sense he is more emotional about the fight, whether that is a good thing 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Brook looked like he was going to cry when they did Gloves are off 😂


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

I think there will be a rematch regardless.

Controversy after 12 rounds scoring for me. Don’t think it will be a draw tho…


----------



## G1z1 (Feb 19, 2022)

No chance of a rematch in this one, they hate each other too much. Whoever wins is never risking it again. Kind of similar to when marquez finally slept Pacman he was offered huge money to do it again but the money could never match the feeling of ending with one over Pacman.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2022)

Is it free on sky?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Is it free on sky?
		
Click to expand...

No mate it’s free on Channel 4 😂


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			No mate it’s free on Channel 4 😂
		
Click to expand...

Cheers,couldn’t be bothered to look lol
Who u going for
Khan in 7 for me


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Cheers,couldn’t be bothered to look lol
Who u going for
Khan in 7 for me
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate I was being sarcastic 😬
It’s £19.95 on Sky.
Unless you’ve got a way of streaming it? 
I’m going Khan,but not much in it for me. 
Hope Khan wins.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

G1z1 said:



			No chance of a rematch in this one, they hate each other too much. Whoever wins is never risking it again. Kind of similar to when marquez finally slept Pacman he was offered huge money to do it again but the money could never match the feeling of ending with one over Pacman.
		
Click to expand...

At this stage of their careers they will want to go where the money is and I’m certain after tonight’s numbers they will want to run it back.

Big stadium for Part 2 incoming

And Pacquiao vs Marquez ran it back *FOUR* times. Probably the worst example you could have used ever 🤣


----------



## babylonsinger (Feb 19, 2022)

Absolute joke that this is on PPV. Not much of a boxing fan but from what I've seen in the build up both fighters have allowed the emotion to get to them. Perhaps that is in an attempt to sell the fight I guess


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

if you follow boxing you’d be happy to pay for this.

If you don’t and you’re of this elitist smug cancel culture then you would be right to be unhappy about it.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 19, 2022)

Not a big Boxing fan but enjoyed Ewbank junior the other week.

one is worth $40m. And the other $13 m. Realise there is a bit of a grudge but why do they want to kick 6 bells out of each other when they have so much cash?.

It is on Fox Sports if you have a dodgy box


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Not a big Boxing fan but enjoyed Ewbank junior the other week.

one is worth $40m. And the other $13 m. Realise there is a bit of a grudge but why do they want to kick 6 bells out of each other when they have so much cash?.

It is on Fox Sports if you have a dodgy box
		
Click to expand...

Eubank JR is an absolute bellend.

Started off trying to be just like this dad and now thinks he’s RJJ because he’s trained him for 1 fight.

He’s entertaining but cannot wait to see him out cold

I’m just generally bitter about him because he lost me a lot of money when he fought George Groves. He will never be elite.


----------



## G1z1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			At this stage of their careers they will want to go where the money is and I’m certain after tonight’s numbers they will want to run it back.

Big stadium for Part 2 incoming

And Pacquiao vs Marquez ran it back *FOUR* times. Probably the worst example you could have used ever 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s the perfect example. No way will there be a khan vs brook 2 whoever wins tonight, the win will mean more than the money. 
This is the comparison to Marquez vs pacman,  Marquez said when asked why he wouldn’t do the pacman fight again and he said the ko victory meant more to him than money. Khan and brook are set financially So there will be no rematch


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

G1z1 said:



			I think it’s the perfect example. No way will there be a khan vs brook 2 whoever wins tonight, the win will mean more than the money.
This is the comparison to Marquez vs pacman,  Marquez said when asked why he wouldn’t do the pacman fight again and he said the ko victory meant more to him than money. Khan and brook are set financially So there will be no rematch 

Click to expand...

It’s absolutely the worst example you could of ever come up with. Lol.

You say there won’t be a second fight whilst comparing two boxers that fought each other FOUR times.

Please, just let that sink in for 1 minute 😂


----------



## G1z1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			It’s absolutely the worst example you could of ever come up with. Lol.

You say there won’t be a second fight whilst comparing two boxers that fought each other FOUR times.

Please, just let that sink in for 1 minute 😂
		
Click to expand...

My example has obviously went right over your head casual


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

G1z1 said:



			My example has obviously went right over your head casual 

Click to expand...

you’re digging yourself a complete grave lad it’s actually laughable 

Comparing Marquez to Brook when Marquez lost twice to Pacquiao before knocking him out.

Jeez lad, have a lie down


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			It’s absolutely the worst example you could of ever come up with. Lol.

You say there won’t be a second fight whilst comparing two boxers that fought each other FOUR times.

Please, just let that sink in for 1 minute 😂
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. I'm not an avid boxing fan, but can see why split results (including a Draw/Tie) would NOT end the 'conflict', whereas the KO did!
Not sure whether the same could/would happen tonight if not settled. Inference is 'No', but much of that is part of the 'promotion'.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm. I'm not an avid boxing fan, but can see why split results (including a Draw/Tie) would NOT end the 'conflict', whereas the KO did!
Not sure whether the same could/would happen tonight if not settled. Inference is 'No', but much of that is part of the 'promotion'.
		
Click to expand...

so what you are trying to say is that no boxing match will be settled unless there is a conclusive knock out (which only happened in Marquez Pacquiao’s fourth fight) and if you’re not in tune with how that went Marquez lost TWICE and drew once to Pacquiao before getting shredded up on steroids to knock Pacquiao out in their fourth fight.

G1z1 is saying that there won’t be a rematch because there is basically going to be a conclusive result at the end (a one sided beating or a knock out) which completely contradicts what I’ve said…


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

I’ve followed both Marquez and Pacquiao’s careers extensively since 2003 to have a little inkling as to how to base my theory’s.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			so _what you are trying to say is that no boxing match will be settled unless there is a conclusive knock out_ (which only happened in Marquez Pacquiao’s fourth fight) and if you’re not in tune with how that went Marquez lost TWICE and drew once to Pacquiao before getting shredded up on steroids to knock Pacquiao out in their fourth fight.
...
		
Click to expand...

Notwithstanding your incorrect interpretation of my post (the italicised bit) and your possibly libelous statement about steroids, that fight series actually 'proves' my point!
The difference with this fight is that both fighters are 'past their best' and it's a 'bragging rights' fight cf the Marquez Pacquiao one(s).

I'm neutral on whether there'll be a clear winner.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Notwithstanding your incorrect interpretation of my post (the italicised bit) and your possibly libelous statement about steroids, that fight series actually 'proves' my point!
The difference this time is that both fighters are 'past their best' and it's a 'bragging rights' fight cf the Marquez Pacquiao one(s).
		
Click to expand...



how could there be ‘bragging rights’ when Pacquiao won twice and drew once during their first 3 fights pal?


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			how could there be ‘bragging rights’ when Pacquiao won twice and drew once during their first 3 fights pal?
		
Click to expand...

Re-read my post!
Note the 'cf'!
Apology accepted!


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

What is CF ?


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

There was zero bragging rights in the fourth fight btw.

Top Rank / Bob Arum were cashing out on Pacquiao because they knew he was on the decline.

Pacquiao fought for money. Marquez fought  to be ‘that Mexican’. 

If Brook knocks out Khan and Khan wants a rematch where Brook is the A side I would absolute bet my house on there being a second fight (which is where me and G1z1 have a conflicting opinion)


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			What is CF ?
		
Click to expand...

Google's your friend. But to distinguish from 'Cystic Fibrosis'
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cf.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cf.
		
Click to expand...

I’m down with the cool kids now 🤣👍🏽


----------



## Dando (Feb 19, 2022)

I’ll probably watch it as I get it for free plus I need to be up late ish to get tomorrows bread tucked up in the fridge for the night


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2022)

I’ll watch it, hopefully by a decent stream.

If Khan boxes like a boxer he can be, he will win as he has the fast hands and lateral movements. If he trades then he will be k.o.’d by Brooks who is very much down the line. I think Khan‘s chin will let him down though and although I’d like Khan to win, I’ll go Brook k.o. in the middle rounds.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

M


Piece said:



			I’ll watch it, hopefully by a decent stream.

If Khan boxes like a boxer he can be, he will win as he has the fast hands and lateral movements. If he trades then he will be k.o.’d by Brooks who is very much down the line. I think Khan‘s chin will let him down though and although I’d like Khan to win, I’ll go Brook k.o. in the middle rounds.
		
Click to expand...

It’s why Khan always been the more exciting fighter and earned more money over the years.

You know he’s got it in his locker to box smart but when he gets tagged he’d rather go out on his shield and get knocked out, instead of taking a knee or trying recover himself.

Two great servants to the sport. Makes me feel old knowing they are coming to the end of the line, feels like yesterday I was watching Khan explode after the Olympics.


----------



## IainP (Feb 19, 2022)

Already a 'glove saga' then ..


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2022)

Well that was a good first round!


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2022)

Khan looks out of condition to me


----------



## GaryK (Feb 19, 2022)

Piece said:



			Khan looks out of condition to me
		
Click to expand...

Disagree - Brook is boxing better, more intelligently


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2022)

GaryK said:



			Disagree - Brook is boxing better, more intelligently
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I can see that too....


----------



## GaryK (Feb 19, 2022)

WTF - How can the ref step in there????
Especially with all the hype around the fight, keep it going until one of them is out cold or it goes to the cards!


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2022)

That was as clear as day that one fighter's best days are long gone.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2022)

Can’t see why ref stopped that


----------



## GaryK (Feb 19, 2022)

Ref should have let big mouth Kahn eat his own words.....on the canvas, not in the ref's arms!


----------



## G1z1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Well that was entertaining while it lasted lol always looked like a ko for brook after the first round. Nice to see them shake hands after the fight, hopefully they can become friends like froch and groves you never know lol


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

Absolute 1 sided beating. No controversy in my opinion. Khan hang them up. Brook go and fight Eubank JR.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Can’t see why ref stopped that
		
Click to expand...




GaryK said:



			WTF - How can the ref step in there????
Especially with all the hype around the fight, keep it going until one of them is out cold or it goes to the cards!
		
Click to expand...

Attitudes from decades ago!


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2022)

Congrats to Brook, he was by far the better man. Look fitter, stronger and more motivated. Khan looked more interested in taking the cash tbh, didn't look great to me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			Absolute 1 sided beating. No controversy in my opinion. Khan hang them up. Brook go and fight Eubank JR.
		
Click to expand...

Calm down mate,Brook looked good against a poor Khan.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2022)

I reckon the ref was told this is a pay day for them both,but don’t let either get too hurt.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Calm down mate,Brook looked good against a poor Khan.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but Brooks profile is back and it would make sense to make a big fight and payday against Jr which is a fight I’m interested in.

I thought Khan would bring more to the table to warrant a rematch but I have absolutely no issues with the stoppage.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I reckon the ref was told... don’t let either get too hurt.
		
Click to expand...

No need to be told! That's an essential part of the job!


----------



## Piece (Feb 19, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			Agreed but Brooks profile is back and it would make sense to fight to make a big fight and payday against Jr which is a fight I’m interested in.

I thought Khan would bring more to the table to warrant a rematch but I have absolutely no issues with the stoppage.
		
Click to expand...

Stoppage was definitely correct as Khan was out on his feet and best he walks out the ring on his own.

Although Brook was great tonight he beat someone who was shot. I think taking on Eubank Jr is very risky for Brook but if the public want it, then it makes £££££ sense.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 19, 2022)

I found that a bit uncomfortable to watch, looked a total mismatch from the start


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 19, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			No need to be told! That's an essential part of the job!
		
Click to expand...

Ok I’ll rephrase that just for you
Just stop it when one fighter as the upper hand👍🏻
Then we can all go home happy with our wheelbarrows full of cash


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 20, 2022)

Piece said:



			Stoppage was definitely correct as Khan was out on his feet and best he walks out the ring on his own.

Although Brook was great tonight he beat someone who was shot. I think taking on Eubank Jr is very risky for Brook but if the public want it, then it makes £££££ sense.
		
Click to expand...

My man

Junior will never be elite and to me Junior is just a blown up version of a Khan but with a better chin.

But realistically he wouldn’t make 147 and fight Benn.

So big name wise domestically where does (brook) go for a payday ?


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 20, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ok I’ll rephrase that just for you
Just stop it when one fighter as the upper hand👍🏻
Then we can all go home happy with our wheelbarrows full of cash
		
Click to expand...

Not what I was suggesting at all!
From Google...
The referee has the following roles:

Gives instructions to both boxers before the fight
Determines when to start or stop a count when a fighter is down
Determines when a foul is so egregious that a warning should be given or points taken away
Signals when the round is over
*Determines when one fighter's health will be endangered by more blows, and thus, stops the fight.*


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 20, 2022)

Not really into seeing a fighter die in the ring personally. I know people want their monies worth but I’m pretty sure a persons health is a lot more important than someone’s entertainment


----------



## Piece (Feb 20, 2022)

Bamberdele21 said:



			My man

Junior will never be elite and to me Junior is just a blown up version of a Khan but with a better chin.

But realistically he wouldn’t make 147 and fight Benn.

So big name wise domestically where does (brook) go for a payday ?
		
Click to expand...

I think he should retire whilst on a high and with his eye sockets intact. I don't see any fight for him that would be that motivational enough and would be a step down from the massive high tonight. 

The wonly money 💰 fight is Eubank; I'm kinda surprised that Eubank said tonight he's interested especially if he wants to seen operating at world level. Boxing domestically and chasing the money 💰 shouldn't be Eubanks direction. Whether he is good enough at world level is arguable but being 33 soon, time is running out and Eubank needs to be looking past Brook. 

I did giggle when Eubank said he has beef with Brook as he nicked the GGG fight off him....12 months later he was losing to George Groves 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 20, 2022)

Piece said:



			I think he should retire whilst on a high and with his eye sockets intact. I don't see any fight for him that would be that motivational enough and would be a step down from the massive high tonight.

The wonly money 💰 fight is Eubank; I'm kinda surprised that Eubank said tonight he's interested especially if he wants to seen operating at world level. Boxing domestically and chasing the money 💰 shouldn't be Eubanks direction. Whether he is good enough at world level is arguable but being 33 soon, time is running out and Eubank needs to be looking past Brook.

*I did giggle when Eubank said he has beef with Brook as he nicked the GGG fight off him....12 months later he was losing to George Groves 🤷‍♂️*

Click to expand...



Such a painfully cringeworthy moment. This is why he will always be a bellend.

Eubank has no business with the Canelos / GGG’s. 

Rematch with BJS seems just about plausible.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 20, 2022)

Dominant performance from Brook. Essentially walked through the little that Khan was able to offer up. Pleased for him as he was a world class operator who never truly got the recognition he deserved. Stepping up to GGG proved a mistake that had a huge impact on his career. 

Khan will retire and I think that Brook should too. 149lbs looked a struggle so welterweight is definitely out. The money fights are at middleweight but I just don’t see him being competitive up there. Plus, he had the bit between his teeth for this fight. Can’t see him getting into the same zone for Eubank for example.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 21, 2022)

and so the circus begins ….


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2022)

Quite possibly the worst professional fight I’ve seen just now on Sky Sports One. Scottish heavyweight title fight. Two drunks at a wedding is too generous.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2022)

Piece said:



			Quite possibly the worst professional fight I’ve seen just now on Sky Sports One. Scottish heavyweight title fight. Two drunks at a wedding is too generous.
		
Click to expand...

Was one of them wearing a green astroturf wig?

And yes, you were too generous.  Fights like that give boxing a bad name.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 26, 2022)

I watched that too. It was brilliant in terms of entertainment. Can't fault the effort.....the guy with the green hair seemed perplexed it was ended when he'd taken about 20 unanswered blows to the head. The winner was so bad he couldn't even land a KO punch in the circumstances


----------



## BrianM (Feb 26, 2022)

Was absolutely horrendous, just having a laugh with the boys about how bad it was, not a good advert for Scotland and boxing in general 🙈


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Was absolutely horrendous, just having a laugh with the boys about how bad it was, not a good advert for Scotland and boxing in general 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. It was so embarrassing to have that fight on prime time TV. There just has to be better heavyweights in 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 26, 2022)

Ridiculous decision.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 26, 2022)

Wow. Bent as a nine bob note.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 26, 2022)

Boxing so corrupt 
Taylor won 1 round


----------



## G1z1 (Feb 26, 2022)

OMG I’m Scottish and a huge Taylor fan but he got out Classed tonight got to feel sorry for Jack absolute robbery


----------



## Midnight (Feb 26, 2022)

I have to agree, how can they make that decision???


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2022)

Utter utter daylight robbery


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 26, 2022)

Taylor repeatedly saying he won the fight. Yeah ok mate. Bent.


----------



## Piece (Feb 26, 2022)

Taylor is such a talented fighter but he lost by a long way. And Taylor’s post fight interview doesn’t do him any favours. Don’t know what was worse; those scorecards or the Telly Tubby heavyweight fight.


----------



## Fromtherough (Feb 26, 2022)

Worst version of Taylor I’ve seen. Been touted to be moving up for a while. Looks nailed on now. That result was everything wrong with boxing. When Taylor started celebrating at the bell, I had a slight fear they may call a dubious draw. Never for a minute thought he could win a split decision. Actually unbelievable.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 26, 2022)

Taylor should of lost, no doubt, but it wasn’t as large a margin as some of the so called experts were saying.
He’s got to move up in weight for sure.


----------



## FELL75 (Feb 26, 2022)

One judge had Taylor by 5 rounds 😭


----------



## BrianM (Feb 26, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Boxing so corrupt 
Taylor won 1 round
		
Click to expand...

Absolute garbage, he should of got beat but at least be honest.


----------



## Bamberdele21 (Feb 26, 2022)

Sad day for British boxing. A massive slap in the face to us all. I’m a big Taylor fan but I gave him 3 rounds max.

Makes me want to get more involved with UFC. They don’t mess about there with the scoring.

114 - 111 ?

Didn’t realise Michael Masi had a new job already.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 17, 2022)

UFC London this week,can’t say I’m too excited by the card tbh.
Hopefully we get to see Paddy KO’d,can’t see it tho.


----------



## IainP (Mar 19, 2022)

Anybody having a giggle at the Thor v Eddie exhibition thing?


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 19, 2022)

IainP said:



			Anybody having a giggle at the Thor v Eddie exhibition thing?
		
Click to expand...

Titan weight.! I'd hate to get hit by one of those 😂🤣


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 19, 2022)

Eddie I believe lost 
Very impressed with Thor tbh


----------



## BrianM (Mar 20, 2022)

Paddy the Baddy, what a character that boy is!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 20, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Paddy the Baddy, what a character that boy is!!
		
Click to expand...

Proper gob 💩.
Hope they put him up against someone decent next time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2022)

How good was UFC 273 🙌
Surprised that Sterling got the win.
Good stoppage by Herb dean in the Zombie fight,that was getting hard to watch.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 10, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			How good was UFC 273 🙌
Surprised that Sterling got the win.
Good stoppage by Herb dean in the Zombie fight,that was getting hard to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Yan would have had too much for Sterling, but I thought the result was the right outcome. Volkanovski is a brilliant fighter. Quickly running out of opponents at featherweight though. Possibly he’ll have to move up in the next year or so?

Fight of the night was Chimaev V Burns though. Lots of hype around Chimaev - he looks the real deal.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I thought Yan would have had too much for Sterling, but I thought the result was the right outcome. Volkanovski is a brilliant fighter. Quickly running out of opponents at featherweight though. Possibly he’ll have to move up in the next year or so?

*Fight of the night was Chimaev V Burns though. Lots of hype around Chimaev - he looks the real deal*.
		
Click to expand...

This was his first real test & he definitely lived upto the hype.
He’s a scary man.
Don’t think he beats Usman tho.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 10, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			This was his first real test & he definitely lived upto the hype.
He’s a scary man.
Don’t think he beats Usman tho.
		
Click to expand...

Usman is strong in every department and rightfully no.1 p4p. It would be a brilliant spectacle when it does happen. Hopefully not immediately as I think Edward’s deserves a shot. Not that I see that ending well for him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 10, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Usman is strong in every department and rightfully no.1 p4p. It would be a brilliant spectacle when it does happen. Hopefully not immediately as I think Edward’s deserves a shot. Not that I see that ending well for him.
		
Click to expand...

Edwards does deserve a title shot,but I can’t get excited by that fight.
Would be way too easy for Usman imo.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 21, 2022)

Madness 😱

Former two-weight world champion Ricky Hatton has announced a shock return to boxing at the age of 43.

Hatton said in a social media post that he plans to make the return in his hometown of Manchester in a bout against Marco Antonio Barrera of Mexico on July 2.

The British fighter retired in 2012 after an illustrious career that saw him win the IBF and WBA light-welterweight titles, as well as the WBA welterweight title.

Hatton ended his career with 45 wins and three losses.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 21, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Madness 😱

Former two-weight world champion Ricky Hatton has announced a shock return to boxing at the age of 43.

Hatton said in a social media post that he plans to make the return in his hometown of Manchester in a bout against Marco Antonio Barrera of Mexico on July 2.

The British fighter retired in 2012 after an illustrious career that saw him win the IBF and WBA light-welterweight titles, as well as the WBA welterweight title.

Hatton ended his career with 45 wins and three losses.
		
Click to expand...

Terrible idea. Hope neither get hurt. Both fantastic fighters in their pomp, particularly Barrera. I do wonder how these fights get sanctioned (‘exhibition’ perhaps?), Barrera will be close to fifty I’d guess. Money talks though. One of these comebacks/exhibitions/fighting Youtubers is going to have a tragic end. Hatton’s last ‘comeback’ didn’t end too well 10 years ago.
Wonder what weight they’ll fight at? Hatton looked massive at his son’s fight the other week. He used to box at light welterweight - welterweight. Barrera operated between featherweight - lightweight.


----------



## IainP (Apr 21, 2022)

Whilst it is lesser news than the above 😉
We have Fury - Whyte this weekend. Big crowd. Can Whyte trouble the big guy?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2022)

IainP said:



			Whilst it is lesser news than the above 😉
We have Fury - Whyte this weekend. Big crowd. Can Whyte trouble the big guy?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, Fury is a class or two above and should make mincemeat out of him.
Btw, does anyone know what time ring walks are?


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 21, 2022)

IainP said:



			Whilst it is lesser news than the above 😉
We have Fury - Whyte this weekend. Big crowd. Can Whyte trouble the big guy?
		
Click to expand...

Not unless he hasn’t taken him seriously. Whyte is limited, but does have KO power. I think Fury dispatches him in 3-5. However, might have a few individual rounds on Whyte   in case of the upset.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Not for me, Whyte is a class or two above and should make mincemeat out of him.
Btw, does anyone know what time ring walks are?
		
Click to expand...

10ish I think.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2022)

I meant Fury of course 😬🙈


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 23, 2022)

I’ve just placed my bets. This should be an easy night for Fury. But he looks very relaxed, is he a little too relaxed...? Anyway, lumped on Fury 4-6 and by decision. Also a few quid on Whyte 1-3 in case he catches him cold. Plus Whyte individual rounds 7-11 as they were 40-1 and he carries his power well (only £1 bets on the individual rounds).


----------



## Piece (Apr 23, 2022)

I'll go Fury to stop Whyte in round 10


----------



## IainP (Apr 23, 2022)

Well went to form, just a level above.


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2022)

IainP said:



			Well went to form, just a level above.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t say the same for the singing!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 23, 2022)

See if he sticks to his words now 🤔


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 24, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			See if he sticks to his words now 🤔
		
Click to expand...

no chance he'll retire until he's sorted out Joshua.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 24, 2022)

There is no way Fury retires with >£100m still to bank. I think he’ll be praying Joshua somehow comes out on top in the rematch as that is THE money fight. Plus Usyk provides a much, much tricker fight.


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 24, 2022)

I recently watched a documentary about the best heavyweights of the 90’s. Lennox Lewis came out on top and was obviously an amazing fighter. Unified the division. Good athlete, top boxing brain and knockout power. Plus he beat everyone he faced. I don’t normally like to compare generations, but... does Fury now have a claim to being the best British heavyweight of all time? Certainly the best of his generation.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 24, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I recently watched a documentary about the best heavyweights of the 90’s. Lennox Lewis came out on top and was obviously an amazing fighter. Unified the division. Good athlete, top boxing brain and knockout power. Plus he beat everyone he faced. I don’t normally like to compare generations, but... does Fury now have a claim to being the best British heavyweight of all time? Certainly the best of his generation.
		
Click to expand...

Lewis still tops for me.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2022)

Very disappointed with Dillians performance and can’t agree with Fury that he will become world champion.
Can’t see Fury retiring he needs it for his sanity.
Every time you look at Fury you wonder with how he looks he performs so well,but there’s no doubt he’s a class fighter.


----------



## 4LEX (Apr 24, 2022)

I think Usyk beats AJ, Fury beats Usyk in December and then sets up a Wembley fight with AJ next spring.

Although as Fromtherough says, it'll be much easier if AJ does he job and we can have a Battle of Britain in December.


----------



## Piece (Apr 25, 2022)

4LEX said:



			I think Usyk beats AJ, Fury beats Usyk in December and then sets up a Wembley fight with AJ next spring.

Although as Fromtherough says, it'll be much easier if AJ does he job and we can have a Battle of Britain in December.
		
Click to expand...

In that scenario there is no need for Fury to meet AJ. Fury would have unified and can't see him then giving AJ the chance to take all he's worked for.


----------



## Piece (May 8, 2022)

Big fight overnight in the US and on DAZN (which I don't have). Many, including myself, had Canelo down to win, but surprisingly and admittedly to this author, pleasingly, Bivol won a UD. Didn't see the fight but heard the scorecards may have been generous, even in defeat, to Canelo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523145809952673792


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2022)

Crazy couple of days in UFC.
Oliveira misses weight by .5 so the Title fight was only a title fight for Gaethje.
Oliveira wins in the 1st and now as a chance to get the belt back in his next fight 🤯
Who else is there to challenge him?


----------



## Piece (May 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523145809952673792

Click to expand...

😳

Impressive!


----------



## Fromtherough (May 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Crazy couple of days in UFC.
Oliveira misses weight by .5 so the Title fight was only a title fight for Gaethje.
Oliveira wins in the 1st and now as a chance to get the belt back in his next fight 🤯
Who else is there to challenge him?
		
Click to expand...

I semi expect Khabib to make a come back very soon.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2022)

Piece said:



			😳

Impressive!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon Chandler would destroy Conor now.
Conor would definitely need a easier fight first to see where he’s at.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I semi expect Khabib to make a come back very soon.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure mate,Would like to see him fight Oliviera tho.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 8, 2022)

Piece said:



			Big fight overnight in the US and on DAZN (which I don't have). Many, including myself, had Canelo down to win, but surprisingly and admittedly to this author, pleasingly, Bivol won a UD. Didn't see the fight but heard the scorecards may have been generous, even in defeat, to Canelo.
		
Click to expand...

I saw the result this morning before golf and was shocked. Still not seen it but I wouldn’t be surprised if Canelo was hoping to land a big punch and over-relied on that. He’s taken that tactic previously. I must admit to not knowing much about Bivol. Only seen him twice, I think and didn’t think he had the beating of Alverez.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure mate,Would like to see him fight Oliviera tho.
		
Click to expand...

Oliviera at least gives him a competitive fight. Strong on feet and on the ground. Very underrated. I think there is more to come from the weigh in too. He looked very shocked to be over.


----------



## Fromtherough (May 8, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I reckon Chandler would destroy Conor now.
Conor would definitely need a easier fight first to see where he’s at.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 8, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Oliviera at least gives him a competitive fight. Strong on feet and on the ground. Very underrated. I think there is more to come from the weigh in too. He looked very shocked to be over.
		
Click to expand...

In the 1hr Oliviera was given to lose 0.5lb,
Gaethje had gained 10lb 😂
Crazy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 1, 2022)

Now that’s how you do a press conference 😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 1, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:








Now that’s how you do a press conference 😂
		
Click to expand...

He don’t do PC 🤔😳😂


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 1, 2022)

I like Strickland. He should not have went down to welterweight. Different animal at middleweight. That being said, he’s in a fight with Pereira.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 1, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I like Strickland. He should not have went down to welterweight. Different animal at middleweight. That being said, he’s in a fight with Pereira.
		
Click to expand...

Really looking foward to this card.
I’m going for Holloway win by decision.
Izzy win.
Pereira win.
Although I’d love to see Strickland win,imagine the build up to a fight with Izzy 🤯


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 1, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Really looking foward to this card.
I’m going for Holloway win by decision.
Izzy win.
Pereira win.
Although I’d love to see Strickland win,imagine the build up to a fight with Izzy 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Best card in a while. I wouldn’t argue with your predictions but would like to see Volkanovski win. Also interested to see how O’Malley deals with Munhoz. 

Strickland/Adesanya has a real chance if they both win.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 1, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Best card in a while. I wouldn’t argue with your predictions but would like to see Volkanovski win. Also interested to see how O’Malley deals with Munhoz.

Strickland/Adesanya has a real chance if they both win.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t see how people can say Holloway won the first,but I reckon he won the 2nd.
I’d like to see Izzy lose,gets a bit boring when someone has a belt for so long.
Plus some of his fights just look like he’s sparring.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 1, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don’t see how people can say Holloway won the first,but I reckon he won the 2nd.
I’d like to see Izzy lose,gets a bit boring when someone has a belt for so long.
Plus some of his fights just look like he’s sparring.
		
Click to expand...

Their second fight was certainly closer. I could see it going either way. Holloway is one of my favourites but think he’s past his best now.

Adesanya can stroll through fights. I don’t think Cannonier will force him to shift through the gears though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 1, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Their second fight was certainly closer. I could see it going either way. Holloway is one of my favourites but think he’s past his best now.

Adesanya can stroll through fights. I don’t think Cannonier will force him to shift through the gears though.
		
Click to expand...

Would be interesting to see how Izzy would go against Pereira in mma.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 1, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would be interesting to see how Izzy would go against Pereira in mma.
		
Click to expand...

Would be some fight. I can’t see much grappling happening if it ever happened. The KO in kickboxing was pretty conclusive!


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 3, 2022)

Well, that didn’t disappoint.

Easy night for Adesanya, as expected. I suspect his next fight will be a bit more difficult...

Speaking of which, brilliant performance by Pereira. Although, why Strickland stood in front of him like that I’ll never know.

Barberena out-Lawlered Robbie Lawler. Great fight while it lasted though. Hope Lawler calls it quits now. Some career and it would be good if he could get out with all his faculties.

Performance of the night goes to Volkanovski though. Brilliant. Holloway had no answer. Issue now is, who is left for him at featherweight?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 9, 2022)

Wow some fight that, proper slugfest.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 23, 2022)

Is Paddy Pimblett being primed to be the next UFC mega star? Great finish again tonight. Talks well, distinctive look and huge domestic following - plus 3 finishes in a row in his first 3 UFC fights. He’s getting mainstream media coverage and I also saw him feature in Gary Neville’s Overlap YouTube channel. Interested to see how he’ll fair as they step his competition level up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 23, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Is Paddy Pimblett being primed to be the next UFC mega star? Great finish again tonight. Talks well, distinctive look and huge domestic following - plus 3 finishes in a row in his first 3 UFC fights. He’s getting mainstream media coverage and I also saw him feature in Gary Neville’s Overlap YouTube channel. Interested to see how he’ll fair as they step his competition level up.
		
Click to expand...

It's great seeing a local lad do well. I like the cut of his jib. I hope he doesn't get rushed to a big shot, i think he needs time to learn and grow. 

His shout out at the end about mental health in men was emotional. 

As for his mate Meatball Molly, that spinning elbow just wow. Imagine taking your wages home a pound shy to her!!

I watched the overlap this morning, both came across really well.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 23, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			It's great seeing a local lad do well. I like the cut of his jib. I hope he doesn't get rushed to a big shot, i think he needs time to learn and grow.

His shout out at the end about mental health in men was emotional.

As for his mate Meatball Molly, that spinning elbow just wow. Imagine taking your wages home a pound shy to her!!

I watched the overlap this morning, both came across really well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah his speech at the end was emotional and surprisingly eloquent. Struck exactly the right chord. I hope you’re right and that he’s given time. Although he’s been around for a long time in the UK, his level of opposition so far has not been great. 

McCann will get another performance award for sure. 3 in a row, with back to back spinning elbows playing a huge part in the last 2 fights. 

I really enjoyed the Overlap. Both came across great, good banter between them but a genuine love and camaraderie as teammates and friends was clear. Can’t believe they missed the opportunity to duff Neville up a bit like.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 23, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Yeah his speech at the end was emotional and surprisingly eloquent. Struck exactly the right chord. I hope you’re right and that he’s given time. Although he’s been around for a long time in the UK, his level of opposition so far has not been great.

McCann will get another performance award for sure. 3 in a row, with back to back spinning elbows playing a huge part in the last 2 fights.

I really enjoyed the Overlap. Both came across great, good banter between them but a genuine love and camaraderie as teammates and friends was clear. Can’t believe they missed the opportunity to duff Neville up a bit like.
		
Click to expand...

He can only beat what is in front of him and he's not on the best of money for the crowd he's bringing. It would be ludicrous to stick him in with a top 10/15 ranked fighter after a couole of fights

He needs to be nutured and i think the route hes goin down is the ideal one, there's plenty of time  to make money.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 24, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			He can only beat what is in front of him and he's not on the best of money for the crowd he's bringing. It would be ludicrous to stick him in with a top 10/15 ranked fighter after a couole of fights

He needs to be nutured and i think the route hes goin down is the ideal one, there's plenty of time  to make money.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, that is not the usual UFC model. It wouldn’t surprise me at all if he is paired with someone ranked (so in top 15) in his next fight. Plus, he’s not exactly inexperienced. Although he’s only fought in the UFC 3 times, he’s been a professional fighter for nearly ten years and had 22 professional fights. The lightweight division is one of the most stacked in the UFC, so I think within two more fights we’ll know how much of a prospect he is.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 24, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Unfortunately, that is not the usual UFC model. It wouldn’t surprise me at all if he is paired with someone ranked (so in top 15) in his next fight. Plus, he’s not exactly inexperienced. Although he’s only fought in the UFC 3 times, he’s been a professional fighter for nearly ten years and had 22 professional fights. The lightweight division is one of the most stacked in the UFC, so I think within two more fights we’ll know how much of a prospect he is.
		
Click to expand...

He's stepped up in weight and quality of opponents since his cage warrior days.

I hope he milks it and makes as much money as possible.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Unfortunately, that is not the usual UFC model. It wouldn’t surprise me at all if he is paired with someone ranked (so in top 15) in his next fight. Plus, he’s not exactly inexperienced. Although he’s only fought in the UFC 3 times, he’s been a professional fighter for nearly ten years and had 22 professional fights. The lightweight division is one of the most stacked in the UFC, so I think within two more fights we’ll know how much of a prospect he is.
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to seeing him fight someone decent to derail the hype train.
Personally I don’t think he’s all that,but time will tell. 
Also not good putting on so much weight between fights.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

Looking forward to Usman v Edwards.
I just can’t see how Edwards beats him tho.
Would be good to see a new champ.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

Joshua V Usyk.
I’m going for Usyk by decision again.
Joshua needs to KO him as Usyk is the better,more skilled fighter.
Having said that I’d like to see a Usyk KO 😊


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 19, 2022)

i expect Usyk to win on points, though I would like to see a Joshua win and set up the fight with Fury.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			i expect Usyk to win on points, though I would like to see a Joshua win and set up the fight with Fury.
		
Click to expand...

He’s retired.
Apparently 😆


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560638729303228421
Not wired up right 😂


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Looking forward to Usman v Edwards.
I just can’t see how Edwards beats him tho.
Would be good to see a new champ.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to this one. Usman will rightly be the favourite. In my opinion he is better than Edwards standing and on the ground. Edwards only chance is work rate and winning on points.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 19, 2022)

I’ll be watching the Joshua fight. Can’t really see it ending any differently to the first fight. Usyk looked to have his number. However, saying all that, I’ll be betting on a Joshua KO in the middle rounds too.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 19, 2022)

Also, on the UFC card I’d love to see Costa knock Rockhold clean out. Comes across as a right bell whiff. I loved it when Bisping knocked him out, against the odds.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Looking forward to this one. Usman will rightly be the favourite. In my opinion he is better than Edwards standing and on the ground. Edwards only chance is work rate and winning on points.
		
Click to expand...

Usman is a beast,I think he’s too strong for Edwards.
I never really liked Usman,proper boring fighter.
Use to pin opponents against the octagon and stamp on their feet.
Totally different fighter after the first Covington fight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Also, on the UFC card I’d love to see Costa knock Rockhold clean out. Comes across as a right bell whiff. I loved it when Bisping knocked him out, against the odds.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf they’re both knobs.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 19, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Usman is a beast,I think he’s too strong for Edwards.
I never really liked Usman,proper boring fighter.
Use to pin opponents against the octagon and stamp on their feet.
Totally different fighter after the first Covington fight.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was if that performance against Covington in their first fight changed his mindset almost. Become a totally different animal now.

Ha and agree on Costa/Rockhold. But Rockhold edges it for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 19, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Yeah it was if that performance against Covington in their first fight changed his mindset almost. Become a totally different animal now.

Ha and agree on Costa/Rockhold. But Rockhold edges it for me.
		
Click to expand...

Think he switched trainers before that fight.
Actually want Edwards to beat him,he’s had the belt too long.
Just wish they’d stop with these instant rematches.
Make them fight one or two opponents before they get a rematch.


----------



## Piece (Aug 20, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I’ll be watching the Joshua fight. Can’t really see it ending any differently to the first fight. Usyk looked to have his number. However, saying all that, I’ll be betting on a Joshua KO in the middle rounds too.
		
Click to expand...

I think if Joshua doesn't KO Uysk within six rounds, there's only one winner. I'm going Usyk by KO around 8-10 rounds.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 20, 2022)

What time is the Joshua fight on please?


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 20, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			What time is the Joshua fight on please?
		
Click to expand...

I’d guess about 10:30ish. Zhang/Hrgovic is the last fight before it.


----------



## IainP (Aug 20, 2022)

Heat, several slips, and dodgy scoring 😯
Hopefully none of those impact on the big event...


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 21, 2022)

Much better fight from AJ but outclassed.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2022)

115-113 Joshua 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Reemul (Aug 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			115-113 Joshua 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yeah what a joke, there was 7 of us at my place and no one gave the fight to AJ, we all felt he did better but he didn't win


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 21, 2022)

unlucky AJ 😆


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 21, 2022)

As expected, same result as last time. A bit closer and Joshua had a better game plan, but shouldn’t have been a split decision. 

Does Fury risk his unbeaten legacy against the much, much smaller man?


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2022)

Decent fight. Joshua was better, working the body a bit more, but still too linear and not enough leather thrown. Usyk was a class above and multi dimensional. 

Chisora next for AJ? 😉.


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			As expected, same result as last time. A bit closer and Joshua had a better game plan, but shouldn’t have been a split decision.

Does Fury risk his unbeaten legacy against the much, much smaller man?
		
Click to expand...

Fury v Usyk...I don't think it will happen. Also not sure it's a fight that will grab massive attention when compared to AJ v Fury? Could be wrong.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 21, 2022)

Piece said:



			Fury v Usyk...I don't think it will happen. Also not sure it's a fight that will grab massive attention when compared to AJ v Fury? Could be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I think you’re right, the money fight is probably still Joshua v Fury. Well, in the UK anyway. I also don’t think belts matter to Fury any more. However, Fury wants to be known as the best of his generation. Usyk is the only person legitimately who could question that. 

I’d like to see it. Two master craftsmen. Plus, Fury has tended to struggle with smaller, quicker men previously. Cunningham another former cruiserweight dumped him heavily on his backside for example. Usyk’s movement, technique and ringcraft would make it an interesting one.


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 21, 2022)

Belts and titles have been devalued for years and aren't worth anything. Money talks in boxing and the only fight anyone wants to see is AJ V Fury. Wembley, not some dogtrack in Saudi Arabia. Get the deal done for December.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 21, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Looking forward to this one. Usman will rightly be the favourite. In my opinion he is better than Edwards standing and on the ground. Edwards only chance is work rate and winning on points.
		
Click to expand...

Erm… What a finish though!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 21, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Erm… What a finish though!
		
Click to expand...

Unreal 🤯
Suppose Usman gets a rematch straight away?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 21, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561132119925166080
Embarrassing 🙈 

Heads gone


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 21, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561132119925166080
Embarrassing 🙈

Heads gone
		
Click to expand...

It was cringeworthy stuff. Classless as well.

Had to laugh at the woman on SS Box Office who asked if he had concussion?


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 21, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Unreal 🤯
Suppose Usman gets a rematch straight away?
		
Click to expand...

No doubt he will. 1-1, so sets up a good rubber match. Very bad knock out. Some people aren’t the same after that type on KO.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 21, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561132119925166080
Embarrassing 🙈

Heads gone
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen the bit where he threw the belts out of the ring. At last, the real Joshua comes to the fore and not the watered down, media friendly “stay-hungry” persona he puts across. I’d much prefer if he was just real all the time. Seems to say a lot of what he thinks people want to hear, rather than what he thinks.
The speech rankled me enough last night to turn off. It was Usyk’s moment in the spotlight. Didn’t need Joshua addressing the crowd j  semi-gibberish and hip, hip-horaying Usyk.


----------



## Piece (Aug 21, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Only just seen the bit where he threw the belts out of the ring. At last, the real Joshua comes to the fore and not the watered down, media friendly “stay-hungry” persona he puts across. I’d much prefer if he was just real all the time. Seems to say a lot of what he thinks people want to hear, rather than what he thinks.
The speech rankled me enough last night to turn off. It was Usyk’s moment in the spotlight. Didn’t need Joshua addressing the crowd j  semi-gibberish and hip, hip-horaying Usyk.
		
Click to expand...

Saw and heard all this live and it was embarrassing. Somebody in his team should have grabbed the mike. Took away the moment from Usyk and importantly, his country and country-folk (was broadcast free in Ukraine). I think it was a realisation that he, AJ, was not as good as he, and alot of, people thought, despite a complete back room overhaul. Lost 3 of his last 5 fights...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2022)

Khamzat misses weight by 8lb 
🤯


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 9, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Khamzat misses weight by 8lb
🤯
		
Click to expand...

Is the fight cancelled?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Is the fight cancelled?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve read Diaz v Ferguson is now happening.
That fight makes more sense anyway imo.
But Ferguson was already on the card so not sure 🤷‍♂️.
Dana tried throwing Diaz to the wolfs giving him Khamzat & it’s totally backfired now.
8lb over is embarrassing & unprofessional.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2022)

Feel we’ve been robbed of the build up to a Diaz v Ferguson fight.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 10, 2022)

5 or 6 years or so ago, Diaz V Ferguson would have been an amazing fight. Has Ferguson lost his last 3-4 fights? Diaz definitely has lost his last two. Both well past their prime. But… could still be a barnstormer.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			5 or 6 years or so ago, Diaz V Ferguson would have been an amazing fight. Has Ferguson lost his last 3-4 fights? Diaz definitely has lost his last two. Both well past their prime. But… could still be a barnstormer.
		
Click to expand...

Agree it would av been better a few years ago.
Diaz last fight was a loss to the current champ,who he had rocked in the last round .
One before was a stoppage against Masvidal due to a cut.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 23, 2022)

Anyone interested at all in the Joyce Parker? Just seen it’s PPV and £20! I’ll catch it on the internet on Sunday morning. I can’t get into Joyce. He’s a lump, I’m just not a fan of his slow lumbering style. Parker is a decent boxer with a good chin, but I’m not sure if he has the power to hurt Joyce.  Unlikely with one punch anyway. Likely to be a 12 rounder.

I’ve been suckered into the Eubank Benn stuff. Looking forward to that one in a few weeks.


----------



## IainP (Sep 23, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Anyone interested at all in the Joyce Parker? Just seen it’s PPV and £20! I’ll catch it on the internet on Sunday morning. I can’t get into Joyce. He’s a lump, I’m just not a fan of his slow lumbering style. Parker is a decent boxer with a good chin, but I’m not sure if he has the power to hurt Joyce.  Unlikely with one punch anyway. Likely to be a 12 rounder.

I’ve been suckered into the Eubank Benn stuff. Looking forward to that one in a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Mildy interested, but not PPV interested !
Your prediction looks likely


----------



## Reemul (Sep 23, 2022)

IainP said:



			Mildy interested, but not PPV interested !
Your prediction looks likely
		
Click to expand...

Yeah me too, Shakur Stevenson fightning tonight, should be a great fight. Don't like the guy tbh but great boxer.

On sky arena at 1am so will record and catch in the morning.


----------



## Piece (Sep 23, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Anyone interested at all in the Joyce Parker? Just seen it’s PPV and £20! I’ll catch it on the internet on Sunday morning. I can’t get into Joyce. He’s a lump, I’m just not a fan of his slow lumbering style. Parker is a decent boxer with a good chin, but I’m not sure if he has the power to hurt Joyce.  Unlikely with one punch anyway. Likely to be a 12 rounder.

I’ve been suckered into the Eubank Benn stuff. Looking forward to that one in a few weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same way. Mildly interested just not PPV interested. 

Eubank Benn is far more interesting, particularly with the catch weight shenanigans.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2022)

Anyone else read Shakur Stevenson and start singing Green Door 🙈😂


----------



## IainP (Sep 24, 2022)

See the curse of the re-match clause is in place due to Joyce 😒   The organisations should ban them IMO


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 25, 2022)

I’ve only seen the highlights, but Joyce v Parker looked a good fight. In KOing him, Joyce has done what Andy Ruiz, Whyte, Joshua and Chisora couldn’t do with Parker. Fairly impressive. But not sure he poses much of a risk to the big boys of the division and age isn’t in his side.


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I’ve only seen the highlights, but Joyce v Parker looked a good fight. In KOing him, Joyce has done what Andy Ruiz, Whyte, Joshua and Chisora couldn’t do with Parker. Fairly impressive. But not sure he poses much of a risk to the big boys of the division and age isn’t in his side.
		
Click to expand...

I watched via a tasty stream. Long and short is that Parker didn't have the power to stop Joyce, so was beaten up comprehensively. Joyce was powerful but would have his head boxed off by both Fury and Usyk.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 25, 2022)

Piece said:



			I watched via a tasty stream. Long and short is that Parker didn't have the power to stop Joyce, so was beaten up comprehensively. Joyce was powerful but would have his head boxed off by both Fury and Usyk.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve watched it properly now. Joyce basically periodically broke him down. I think he causes Joshua and Whyte problems. Agree that Fury and Usyk have much better movement and smarts for Joyce. Wonder if he regrets not turning pro sooner.


----------



## IainP (Oct 5, 2022)

Piece said:



			I feel exactly the same way. Mildly interested just not PPV interested.

Eubank Benn is far more interesting, particularly with the catch weight shenanigans.
		
Click to expand...

Seems the shenanigans goes beyond just the weight!


----------



## BrianM (Oct 5, 2022)

Looks like it’s been called off, remember watching their Dads fights on ITV with the old man 😂😂


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 5, 2022)

IainP said:



			Seems the shenanigans goes beyond just the weight!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen the news! How are they playing the fight will go ahead?


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Just seen the news! How are they playing the fight will go ahead?
		
Click to expand...

Who knows? The B sample is yet to be tested though.

Go ahead under another Boxing Board's control (e.g. Luxembourg) is one extreme option.

Shame if it's binned after AJ and Fury couldn't get it on.


----------



## BrianM (Oct 5, 2022)

Piece said:



			Who knows? The B sample is yet to be tested though.

Go ahead under another Boxing Board's control (e.g. Luxembourg) is one extreme option.

Shame if it's binned after AJ and Fury couldn't get it on.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.skysports.com/share/12712799


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 5, 2022)

Piece said:



			Who knows? The B sample is yet to be tested though.

Go ahead under another Boxing Board's control (e.g. Luxembourg) is one extreme option.

Shame if it's binned after AJ and Fury couldn't get it on.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. If under another boxing board, would it have to happen in that country, or would they have a license to run promotions here?

You do wonder why some of the testing isn’t done sooner and why the ‘b’ samples can’t be done quicker.


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Interesting. *If under another boxing board, would it have to happen in that country, or would they have a license to run promotions here?*

You do wonder why some of the testing isn’t done sooner and why the ‘b’ samples can’t be done quicker.
		
Click to expand...

It used to be (and maybe still can) that other country's board can sanction an event in another country. Thus it could be possible there's no change to venue but under another Euro board. I think that happen 10 years or so ago, with Chisora and Haye (as neither were licenced at the time). I'm not informed enough to know if this still can happen in 2022, but looking at the press release, it could happen. The BUT in the room is that Benn has failed a test, so which board wants to sanction a fighter who has failed a test? Better ask Canelo that one!


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 5, 2022)

Piece said:



			It used to be (and maybe still can) that other country's board can sanction an event in another country. Thus it could be possible there's no change to venue but under another Euro board. I think that happen 10 years or so ago, with Chisora and Haye (as neither were licenced at the time). I'm not informed enough to know if this still can happen in 2022, but looking at the press release, it could happen. The BUT in the room is that Benn has failed a test, so which board wants to sanction a fighter who has failed a test? Better ask Canelo that one! 

Click to expand...

Odd though that he failed VADA but not UKAD, which is I thought the only agency BBBC use? Just read that the thing he’s testing positive for is not necessarily a PED on its own, but can be used as a masking agent.


----------



## Piece (Oct 6, 2022)

Officially postponed. . Have doubts whether this will still happen further down the line.

Matchroom and Eddie having major wobbles. Rightly or wrongly couldn't get AJ in with Fury and now this with Conor Benn.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 6, 2022)

Sounds like the promoters feel that BBBC did not follow due process in not sanctioning a bout following a VADA (not UKAD) flag. I quite feel sorry for Eubank in all this (but not that sorry). Despite there now being no purse, you’d think he’d be recompensed. He’s cut weight - he looked shredded yesterday. Probably had a bit of hard yards to do in terms of water cutting but he looked in good shape.

Wouldn’t surprise me if this never happens now.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2022)

Piece said:



			Officially postponed. . Have doubts whether this will still happen further down the line.

Matchroom and Eddie having major wobbles. Rightly or wrongly couldn't get AJ in with Fury and now this with Conor Benn.
		
Click to expand...

It’s hardly the promoters fault that one of the boxers is a drugs cheat lol. Was looking forward to a good sesh in the pub on Saturday watching this 😞


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 15, 2022)

Shields or Marshall tonight? Should be a good tear up. Shields on points or Marshall KO for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 15, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Shields or Marshall tonight? Should be a good tear up. Shields on points or Marshall KO for me.
		
Click to expand...

Shields by decision for me


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 15, 2022)

Hope not but all her wins have gone the distance. She'll come out all guns blazing but I suspect she'll get carried away and if one lands from Marshall it's goodnight. Love to see Marshall get the win in style.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 15, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Hope not but all her wins have gone the distance. She'll come out all guns blazing but I suspect she'll get carried away and if one lands from Marshall it's goodnight. Love to see Marshall get the win in style.
		
Click to expand...

Next weeks UFC is what I’m looking forward to.
Card is stacked 🙌


----------



## IainP (Oct 15, 2022)

Hope the O2 has a good show.

Just remembered this happens later -
Wilder v Helenius


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2022)

I'll go for Shields on points boxing at distance.

The fight before is more tasty, a real grudge match.

Wilder...I wonder after all this time out will he be a different fighter? I reckon he'll be much the same as before and KO on 4.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 15, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Next weeks UFC is what I’m looking forward to.
Card is stacked 🙌
		
Click to expand...

Can’t wait. A few pick-em fights too.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 15, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Shields or Marshall tonight? Should be a good tear up. Shields on points or Marshall KO for me.
		
Click to expand...

Not really had much interest in women’s boxing before. This one has caught my attention though. Quite a lot of media interest, plus Marshall is from just up the road. Hope she wins, but from what I’ve read will likely need the KO do so.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			I'll go for Shields on points boxing at distance.

The fight before is more tasty, a real grudge match.

Wilder...I wonder after all this time out will he be a different fighter? I reckon he'll be much the same as before and KO on 4.
		
Click to expand...

Is a lot lighter than he was than for the third Fury fight. I don’t think he’ll ever lose that power, so will always be a threat. He wasn’t the best technically, so I imagine he’ll just try and land one of his huge punches. Helenius is well known to him as a former sparring partner. 

Is it being shown over here?


----------



## Dando (Oct 15, 2022)

Let’s hope one of the boxers knocks out the gimp “singing”


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Is a lot lighter than he was than for the third Fury fight. I don’t think he’ll ever lose that power, so will always be a threat. He wasn’t the best technically, so I imagine he’ll just try and land one of his huge punches. Helenius is well known to him as a former sparring partner.

Is it being shown over here?
		
Click to expand...

Google says its a PPV via the Fite App around 5am in the morning. I'll catch the highlights much later me thinks.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2022)

Shocking decision


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 15, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Shocking decision
		
Click to expand...

I’d have to agree watching that


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2022)

Wow
Even womens boxing seems corrupt 
Shocking decision


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Shocking decision
		
Click to expand...

Yet not surprising. Quite a few, let's say, naff decisions recently.


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 15, 2022)

The more you watch boxing the more bent it gets. I'm going to file it in the same draw as F1 and give it a swerve. Shocking.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2022)

Only way round is to wait for a knock out or someone quits. Pathetic decision.


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 15, 2022)

Needs to be 7, 9 or 11 judges now. Three are more liable to corruption. No surprise it's always the underdog that gets the decison.

Stick all your savings on Shields now.


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2022)

US National Anthem singer.

Get on with it. Haven't come to see you!


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2022)

Proper fast start to this fight


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2022)

One way traffic...


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2022)

4 rounds ahead, or level on the judges cards...............


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			4 rounds ahead, or level on the judges cards...............
		
Click to expand...

Second round to Shields?


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2022)

Captainron said:



			Second round to Shields?
		
Click to expand...

closest round for sure but yep still her round for me

there again i had the earlier fight a draw so what do i know lol


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 15, 2022)

A much better fight than I expected. Shields is fast! Probably up by 5 after 5. The women might be into something having 2 minute rounds, encourages action.


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2022)

Better round for Marshall that


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			A much better fight than I expected. Shields is fast! Probably up by 5 after 5. The women might be into something having 2 minute rounds, encourages action.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Shields could blow out here?


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Agree. Shields could blow out here?
		
Click to expand...

Defo taking more of a breather in 6 and 7.


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2022)

Marshall needs something major here imho


----------



## Captainron (Oct 15, 2022)

Marshall needs a k/o here but she looks a little tired at the moment


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2022)

Shields by quite a distance for me. She looks by far the better boxer.


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2022)

Good fight that, game effort from Marshall but Shields too good for me. Over to you judges.................


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Shields by quite a distance for me. She looks by far the better boxer.
		
Click to expand...


2/5 at the final bell on betfair


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 15, 2022)

Piece said:



			Shields by quite a distance for me. She looks by far the better boxer.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Shields was faster and much more technical. Good fight though, fought at a ridiculous pace.


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2022)

Shields by a distance IMHO.

Which means Marshall by 10 😄🤣


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 15, 2022)

Great advert and the right result


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 16, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			A much better fight than I expected. Shields is fast! Probably up by 5 after 5. The women might be into something having 2 minute rounds, encourages action.
		
Click to expand...

Why do they have 2 min rounds?


----------



## 4LEX (Oct 16, 2022)

Brilliant fight, supreme effort from both. The right result but less one sided than the previous fight that was split.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 16, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why do they have 2 min rounds?
		
Click to expand...

Also, even the title fights are only 10 rounds (mostly). No real definitive reason. I’ve read it’s something to do with concussion rates and increased chances of fatigue related injury due to things like bone density in women. Although some say it’s to prevent pay equality too.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 16, 2022)

Wilder back to being Wilder. Brilliant/horrible KO.


----------



## Piece (Oct 16, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Wilder back to being Wilder. Brilliant/horrible KO.
		
Click to expand...

Will check that out soon. Won't take long!


----------



## HPIMG (Oct 16, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Wilder back to being Wilder. Brilliant/horrible KO.
		
Click to expand...

And that was only a half punch he landed lol would love to see him fight Joyce next


----------



## fundy (Oct 17, 2022)

Anyone still think it was a shocking decision?


----------



## Reemul (Oct 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			Anyone still think it was a shocking decision?

View attachment 44858

Click to expand...

I'd question that card totally, of course I am sure there are others out there showing it differently. Now if it was computer based and 100% accurate then there surely is no need for judges but I am sure that is not the case.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 20, 2022)

UFC 280
Stacked card on at a decent time 🙌
Can’t wait 😊


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2022)

Tyson v Chisora

😴


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 22, 2022)

How did O’malley win that?


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 23, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			How did O’malley win that?
		
Click to expand...

I thought Yan did enough but it was a close one. Good fight though.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 23, 2022)

Dillashaw clearly came into that fight carrying a pretty significant injury. No idea why his corner didn’t pull him out the first time it popped out of place. 

Makhachev looked great on the ground and on his feet.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 23, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Dillashaw clearly came into that fight carrying a pretty significant injury. No idea why his corner didn’t pull him out the first time it popped out of place.

Makhachev looked great on the ground and on his feet.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t see anyone beating Islam for a while.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 30, 2022)

I’ve just seen that Jake Paul beat Anderson Silva last night, in a boxing bout. I don’t think you can argue with his business model and the way he picks his fights. And he probably does have some talent (great KO’s of Askren and Woodley, plus he knocked Silva down). No idea if anyone who watches him has any idea of context though. Silva won one out of nine MMA fights since 2012. He was shot. I know he has won a few boxing matches subsequently, but one of those was against Tito Ortiz! Again, Mr Paul may be a lot smarter than people give him credit for.

My frustration is that this received more attention than the great Lomachenko fight. But I guess he’s immensely popular with younger generations.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 14, 2022)

Well Poirier v Chandler didn’t disappoint 🤯
I was actually happy to see Izzy lose as his last few fights have been a bit of a bore fest.
Although if the first round had gone 20secs longer he’d have probably gotten the win.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 14, 2022)

Sad news about Rumble Johnson.
RIP


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 14, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sad news about Rumble Johnson.
RIP
		
Click to expand...

Was shocked to read this earlier.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 14, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Well Poirier v Chandler didn’t disappoint 🤯
I was actually happy to see Izzy lose as his last few fights have been a bit of a bore fest.
Although if the first round had gone 20secs longer he’d have probably gotten the win.
		
Click to expand...

Poirier is rarely in a bad fight. Hope he gets to go straight in with Makhachev. Like you, I wasn’t bothered about Adesanya losing. Some fighters just have the others number. Not that Pereira had it his own way.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 15, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



*Pourer is rarely in a bad fight*. Hope he gets to go straight in with Makhachev. Like you, I wasn’t bothered about Adesanya losing. Some fighters just have the others number. Not that Pereira had it his own way.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf neither is Chandler.
Can’t be good long term taking that much damage every fight.
Makhachev would beat Poirier with ease imo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 15, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf neither is Chandler.
Can’t be good long term taking that much damage every fight.
Makhachev would beat Poirier with ease imo.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it would probably go the same way as the Khabib fight. 

Chandler is great to watch. I saw a lot of clips from Bellator and was looking forward to him coming to the UFC. His level of opponents have been off the scale. Going to war every single fight is not really a smart move. But it is entertaining!


----------



## IainP (Nov 26, 2022)

Is Whyte about to be put into retirement? 🤔


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 26, 2022)

IainP said:



			Is Whyte about to be put into retirement? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I’ve not seen yet, will catch tomorrow. Dodgy decision?


----------



## Piece (Nov 26, 2022)

IainP said:



			Is Whyte about to be put into retirement? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I caught the last few rounds. Not much to see there. Prolongs Whyte’s career a bit longer…strange scenario that two fighters that maybe should be hanging up the gloves are in, or will be in, top level fights next year. Fury v Chisora next week, AJ and Whyte in 2023.


----------



## IainP (Nov 26, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			I’ve not seen yet, will catch tomorrow. Dodgy decision?
		
Click to expand...

Probably had his best rounds after the post, but pundits thought so. See what you think.


----------



## IainP (Dec 3, 2022)

Dubois contest sounded interesting.
But the mismatch was predictably a mismatch!


----------



## Piece (Dec 3, 2022)

IainP said:



			Dubois contest sounded interesting.
But the mismatch was predictably a mismatch!
		
Click to expand...

Didnt see the Dubois fight.

Saw Fury entertain himself for 10 rounds against someone who should have retired a while back. The post fight banter with Usyk and Joyce was more entertaining!


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 3, 2022)

Dubois famously (and sensibly) took a knee versus Joyce. This time it appeared his leg was injured. Not heard an explanation for it yet. 

Chisora was a good punchbag for 10 rounds. Brave and durable, as always. That didn’t tell us anything about Fury. Hopefully, he gets a deal done with Usyk or Joshua.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2022)

Fury fight was embarrassing.
Glorified sparring session.
Would love to see Usyk beat Fury,can’t see it tho.


----------



## 4LEX (Dec 4, 2022)

I was going to order it out of habit but saw it was £26.95! Good to see Fury back in the ring though even it was a glorified warm up.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 4, 2022)

An absolute joke of a fight. Chisora's corner should be ashamed of themselves for not throwing in the towel, and as for the clowns booing the stoppage.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 4, 2022)

4LEX said:



			I was going to order it out of habit but saw it was £26.95! Good to see Fury back in the ring though even it was a glorified warm up.
		
Click to expand...

£26.95 for that fight is ridiculous.
You didn’t miss much.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 5, 2022)

If you’ve not watched the Wonderboy v Holland fight from the week end,watch it 🤯


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 5, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			If you’ve not watched the Wonderboy v Holland fight from the week end,watch it 🤯
		
Click to expand...

Great fight. The noise some of Thompson’s kicks made is awful.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 5, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Great fight. The noise some of Thompson’s kicks made is awful.
		
Click to expand...

He looked SO good.
Always been a fan of his,but sometimes think he’d av been better if he wasn’t such a nice guy.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 5, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			He looked SO good.
Always been a fan of his,but sometimes think he’d av been better if he wasn’t such a nice guy.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly didn’t lack any nastiness or killer instinct in that fight. However, it was fought on a level that suited Thompson and played to his strengths.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 8, 2022)

Ariel Helwani absolutely owning Paddy Pimblett 😂😂
Love to see it.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 11, 2022)

Pimblett scraped a result last night. No idea how it was given unanimously - but it was close. I quite like him, but wouldn’t be surprised if he’s found out as a hype train soon. 

In the light heavyweight title fight I thought Ankalaev did enough. A split draw in a title fight where the belt is vacant is the worst result. What happens next? Do they have to replay it?


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 11, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Pimblett scraped a result last night. No idea how it was given unanimously - but it was close. I quite like him, but wouldn’t be surprised if he’s found out as a hype train soon.

In the light heavyweight title fight I thought Ankalaev did enough. A split draw in a title fight where the belt is vacant is the worst result. What happens next? Do they have to replay it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought Paddy lost. I think in a better quality fight he'll get caught out. Think it might be curtains for Till unfortunately.


----------

